# Nute & Reverse Osmosis questions For Hydro



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 1, 2021)

When I grew in the past I always used Fox Farm nutes. I was looking at Jacks nute line, as I’ve heard nothing but good things. I’m also shopping around trying to figure out what RO system to even get for my city water. I dry ran my setup to check for leaks and all I can smell in the control bucket is chlorine, BAD! I didn’t know if it’s really necessary to get a 8 plus stage RO system with UV. I’ve read if I use RO water I might have to add cal/mag. At the same time I also see if using the correct nutes I wouldn’t need to supplement with cal/mag. If I use Jacks with their recommendation on feeding would I need to add cal/mag to the RO water? I’ve tried researching and can’t seem to find the proper answer for my situation. This is the setup so far, I’ll be using 2 - 250w led QB’s - 4 boards total and dialed down to 200w for 400w total in the tent. Yes, it’s in a kiddie pool lol


----------



## Johiem (Aug 2, 2021)

Good idea with the kiddie pool, I know people who use pond liner.
I don't know that I would shell it out for an R.O. system, a simple dechlorinator should handle it.
Yes on the cal-mag, especially if using R.O. Some companies claim they have enough mixed in, claiming it to be a micro nutrient when, imo, calcium is your 4th macro nute. I ran my DWC with 4-5 ml cal-mag per gallon.


----------



## TintEastwood (Aug 2, 2021)

Using Jacks 321 you should not need additional cal/mg. Unless you are in coco, then maybe.


This portable RO unit worked great for 2 years. Then I upgraded to a $bigger unit.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00204CQF6/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B00204CQF6p13NParams


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

when i first started, i learned that if you use RO, you must use cal/mg.

now that i've done this for a bit, i believe you should use your base nutes and then see if you need Ca or Mg. there is no need to use calmag for a mg deficiency: just use epsom.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When I grew in the past I always used Fox Farm nutes. I was looking at Jacks nute line, as I’ve heard nothing but good things. I’m also shopping around trying to figure out what RO system to even get for my city water. I dry ran my setup to check for leaks and all I can smell in the control bucket is chlorine, BAD! I didn’t know if it’s really necessary to get a 8 plus stage RO system with UV. I’ve read if I use RO water I might have to add cal/mag. At the same time I also see if using the correct nutes I wouldn’t need to supplement with cal/mag. If I use Jacks with their recommendation on feeding would I need to add cal/mag to the RO water? I’ve tried researching and can’t seem to find the proper answer for my situation. This is the setup so far, I’ll be using 2 - 250w led QB’s - 4 boards total and dialed down to 200w for 400w total in the tent. Yes, it’s in a kiddie pool lolView attachment 4955854View attachment 4955853


It's quite possible you don't need RO. I'd say the first step is to determine the hardness of your tap water with a EC/TDS meter. Do you have a water softener?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

1212ham said:


> It's quite possible you don't need RO. I'd say the first step is to determine the hardness of your tap water with a EC/TDS meter. Do you have a water softener?


he/she should also be able to get a free water analysis from the city/county/etc.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he/she should also be able to get a free water analysis from the city/county/etc.


It's often posted on the water company's website.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Good idea with the kiddie pool, I know people who use pond liner.
> I don't know that I would shell it out for an R.O. system, a simple dechlorinator should handle it.
> Yes on the cal-mag, especially if using R.O. Some companies claim they have enough mixed in, claiming it to be a micro nutrient when, imo, calcium is your 4th macro nute. I ran my DWC with 4-5 ml cal-mag per gallon.


I needed to figure something out. My landlord gave me the okay, but needed something to leave my house and not constantly worry about flooding the house. I’ve been looking into one and got the latest report for my town on water. New one should be coming out in a month or two, seems like they test in September. Another member said to add my nutes, check and add cal/mag if needed after, thoughts?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Using Jacks 321 you should not need additional cal/mg. Unless you are in coco, then maybe.
> 
> 
> This portable RO unit worked great for 2 years. Then I upgraded to a $bigger unit.
> ...


Not coco, I’m going to do clay. That’s good to know, thank you.
I just read a little about that RO system, not problems at all with fittings or leaks? How often did you change your filters and membrane?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> when i first started, i learned that if you use RO, you must use cal/mg.
> 
> now that i've done this for a bit, i believe you should use your base nutes and then see if you need Ca or Mg. there is no need to use calmag for a mg deficiency: just use epsom.


Thank you for the advice. Honestly, I’ll probably follow your instructions on feeding. I’ve seen people talk about using epsom, just couldn’t figure out why. Thank you for that information as well!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

1212ham said:


> It's quite possible you don't need RO. I'd say the first step is to determine the hardness of your tap water with a EC/TDS meter. Do you have a water softener?


I don’t think the building is hooked up with one. I’m going to order a EC/TDS meter tonight. I my buddy has one, he’s also on the same village water system. I’m waiting for a reply to see what his says.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> he/she should also be able to get a free water analysis from the city/county/etc.





curious2garden said:


> It's often posted on the water company's website.


This is the latest report I could find on the villages website.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Thank you for the advice. Honestly, I’ll probably follow your instructions on feeding. I’ve seen people talk about using epsom, just couldn’t figure out why. Thank you for that information as well!


that's what nice about hydro: you can fix issues very quickly versus soil. 
if you did well in dirt, you'll be amazed by hydro growth too.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> This is the latest report I could find on the villages website. View attachment 4956781


are you sure it has chlorine and not chloramine?? chlorine actually is a nute for cannabis, chloramine is not. and harder to get rid of.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> are you sure it has chlorine and not chloramine?? chlorine actually is a nute for cannabis, chloramine is not. and harder to get rid of.


How would I be able to tell? Take a water sample to a testing site?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> How would I be able to tell? Take a water sample to a testing site?


i would call that village facility. tell them you are raising fish or something and want to know if there is chlorine or chloramine.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

and what ppm it is too.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and what ppm it is too.


My buddy just told me it ranges right around 800 give or take 20 he said. I’ll have to call the village tomorrow and ask. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

[/QUOTE]
Are you using an RO system?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 2, 2021)

i bought RO when i started. from walmart. as a noob to hydro, knowing that your water is not a problem is worth the money . you'll have other issues to deal with . 

i slowly went to 1/2 ro, 1/2 well to all well water now.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bought RO when i started. from walmart. as a noob to hydro, knowing that your water is not a problem is worth the money . you'll have other issues to deal with .
> 
> i slowly went to 1/2 ro, 1/2 well to all well water now.


The waste doesn’t bother me honestly, I don’t pay for the water. I know that’s kind of scummy to say, but it is what it is lol. I just want to get something that will get both chlorine and chloramine and lower the TDS. I don’t care if it doesn’t get everything completely out besides the chlorine and chloramine, all I’m really worried about. The system uses 35 gallons and I really don’t want to fill buckets at the spring lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bought RO when i started. from walmart. as a noob to hydro, knowing that your water is not a problem is worth the money . you'll have other issues to deal with .
> 
> i slowly went to 1/2 ro, 1/2 well to all well water now.


Lucky being on a well lol. Why did you completely cut the ro out? I’ve been reading people mix 3/4 ro and 1/4 well/spring water.


----------



## Major Blazer (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i bought RO when i started. from walmart. as a noob to hydro, knowing that your water is not a problem is worth the money . you'll have other issues to deal with .
> 
> i slowly went to 1/2 ro, 1/2 well to all well water now.


This is sage advice. 

After moving I started my first new grow very recently and I also decided to switch to Jacks. After 24hrs I checked the res and noticed significant turbidity so I flushed and mixed with straight RO this time. Moral of the story, I really don't know if water was the issue. Maybe my pH down went bad (it took far more than I'd ever had to use in the past to adjust only a little) or maybe it is the water. I bought a new pH down yesterday and next nutrient change I planned on doing 50/50 ro/tap. I've never had problems with tap before but this is a new rodeo so we'll see.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Lucky being on a well lol. Why did you completely cut the ro out? I’ve been reading people mix 3/4 ro and 1/4 well/spring water.


my well is pretty low EC 0.2 and has lots of Ca too


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

Major Blazer said:


> This is sage advice.
> 
> After moving I started my first new grow very recently and I also decided to switch to Jacks. After 24hrs I checked the res and noticed significant turbidity so I flushed and mixed with straight RO this time. Moral of the story, I really don't know if water was the issue. Maybe my pH down went bad (it took far more than I'd ever had to use in the past to adjust only a little) or maybe it is the water. I bought a new pH down yesterday and next nutrient change I planned on doing 50/50 ro/tap. I've never had problems with tap before but this is a new rodeo so we'll see.


I’m wondering how it’s going to go for my grow. I’m thinking I’ll do half and half but my water is around 800. I honestly don’t know what I should do.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my well is pretty low EC 0.2 and has lots of Ca too


Yeah, ours is at 803 today when he checked for me.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my well is pretty low EC 0.2 and has lots of Ca too


Just got a call back from my village supply department. He said they use chlorine, no chloramine at all. He said they get a ppm value of .08


----------



## Wastei (Aug 3, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Good idea with the kiddie pool, I know people who use pond liner.
> I don't know that I would shell it out for an R.O. system, a simple dechlorinator should handle it.
> Yes on the cal-mag, especially if using R.O. Some companies claim they have enough mixed in, claiming it to be a micro nutrient when, imo, calcium is your 4th macro nute. I ran my DWC with 4-5 ml cal-mag per gallon.


Care to elaborate? There's about 25% available elemental Calcium in the total feed with Jacks321. I don't understand the reason to want to add more and worsen the already good nutrient ratios of Ca:Mg?

Sure you have "calimagic" with calcium sulfate instead of nitrate which may help stabilize the pH. But there's more Calcium than needed in Jacks, especially if you run hydro.

You're better of spending your money on potassium silicate IMO.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Yeah, ours is at 803 today when he checked for me.


is that 800ppm ? (can't be that high) or 0.8 EC? 

i assume EC and that is really, really high. you have almost no choice but to buy an RO unit I think


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is that 800ppm ? (can't be that high) or 0.8 EC?
> 
> i assume EC and that is really, really high. you have almost no choice but to buy an RO unit I think


I’m sorry man, he did say .8 ppm. I asked if he knew the TDS or EC and told him I was getting advice on a reef tank about everything and asked if that was close to 800 PPM and he said he had no idea. Now, you have to understand, I live in a bum fuck nowhere town in upstate NY. We don’t have the most reliable / acknowledgeable supervisor here. I know the gentleman and he is pretty obvious to anything but they only use chlorine and got a reading of .8 ppm something (roll eyes). We have incredibly, and I mean incredibly hard, hard water. You have to scrub everything every couple months or you get a buildup in your tub and sinks. My folks live a couple miles away on a well and have a softener. It doesn’t really help that much. I feel like I need like two pre sediment and carbon filters on the cheap before I even let it get to the RO setup lol. I just think in my situation I’d be better starting out closer to zero and figuring out what needs to be added as I go.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m sorry man, he did say .8 ppm. I asked if he knew the TDS or EC and told him I was getting advice on a reef tank about everything and asked if that was close to 800 PPM and he said he had no idea. Now, you have to understand, I live in a bum fuck nowhere town in upstate NY. We don’t have the most reliable / acknowledgeable supervisor here. I know the gentleman and he is pretty obvious to anything but they only use chlorine and got a reading of .8 ppm something (roll eyes). We have incredibly, and I mean incredibly hard, hard water. You have to scrub everything every couple months or you get a buildup in your tub and sinks. My folks live a couple miles away on a well and have a softener. It doesn’t really help that much. I feel like I need like two pre sediment and carbon filters on the cheap before I even let it get to the RO setup lol. I just think in my situation I’d be better starting out closer to zero and figuring out what needs to be added as I go.


phew! ok, 0.8 is way better!!!! you can go up to 5ppm and still be safe for plants/humans. 

how many gallons do you think you'll be using roughly in a week? would buying RO in 5 gal refillable jugs be an option?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> is that 800ppm ? (can't be that high) or 0.8 EC?
> 
> i assume EC and that is really, really high. you have almost no choice but to buy an RO unit I think


That’s what my buddy was getting a reading out of his sink water. So he gave me a meter reading and the supervisor gave me a .8 something. I’m going to say considering my buddy has a bluelab MONGUA guardian and seems reliable, I’ll take his reading as what it is.


----------



## Johiem (Aug 3, 2021)

Wastei said:


> Care to elaborate? There's about 25% available elemental Calcium in the total feed with Jacks321. I don't understand the reason to want to add more and worsen the already good nutrient ratios of Ca:Mg?
> 
> Sure you have "calimagic" with calcium sulfate instead of nitrate which may help stabilize the pH. But there's more Calcium than needed in Jacks, especially if you run hydro.
> 
> You're better of spending your money on potassium silicate IMO.


Didn't say anything about "Jack's 321" never used it, don't know anything about it. 

My advice is based off the use of R.O. I would advise Anyone using R.O. to supplement calcium and magnesium. If Jack's calcium is that high then, no, I don't think any would be needed.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> phew! ok, 0.8 is way better!!!! you can go up to 5ppm and still be safe for plants/humans.
> 
> how many gallons do you think you'll be using roughly in a week? would buying RO in 5 gal refillable jugs be an option?


System will use 30 gallons to fill just under half way on the net pots. It’s two craftsman 10 gallon totes and a 30 gallon control bucket. I won’t be using that much but I really would rather just buy a RO setup for the convenience.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> phew! ok, 0.8 is way better!!!! you can go up to 5ppm and still be safe for plants/humans.
> 
> how many gallons do you think you'll be using roughly in a week? would buying RO in 5 gal refillable jugs be an option?


So do you think the hydro logic stealth-RO150 would be enough o combat 800 ppm and chlorine? Should I use prefilters too?


----------



## Johiem (Aug 3, 2021)

Have you considered trying to catch the rain? I have buckets around the house to catch runoff from my roof. I then wick the water to and through a carbon filter. I've gotten as low as 49 ppm doing this. No chlorine Or chlorimides. It's about as pure as one can get, and without the investment.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So do you think the hydro logic stealth-RO150 would be enough o combat 800 ppm and chlorine? Should I use prefilters too?


hold on for a sec; you keep saying 800 ppm. i thought the chlorine ppm was 0.8 ppm??


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 3, 2021)

I was also curious where one obtains 1.6EC water.
That's like 50% more than my nute EC!


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> I was also curious where one obtains 1.6EC water.
> That's like 50% more than my nute EC!


that's what i'm saying! a pencil would stand up straight in a glass of water i think . lol


----------



## MustGro (Aug 3, 2021)

If I understand it right his friend told him the water is 800 PPM and the chlorine is .8PPM, but I'm jumping in here late. If your water is truly 800 PPM @Incredible4Mr2E then there's not much chance of using it in hydro without dropping that number.
I just switched to Jack's in my 35 gallon reservoir though and my tap water is a very cannabis friendly 55PPM. I added nothing to my last grow but Jack's 321, Walmart epsom salts and Cyco PH adjusters. If you get really pure water I don't believe you will need anything more than I used.
Definitely get yourself an EC/TDS meter. I had great luck with a $40 Com-80 for 3 years now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

MustGro said:


> If I understand it right his friend told him the water is 800 PPM and the chlorine is .8PPM


i find it hard to believe the water is that high. i'm thinking 0.8EC maybe? 400 ppm?? the chlorine at 0,8ppm sounds right


----------



## MustGro (Aug 3, 2021)

I've seen posts that had 880 PPM water from a well before. I think it all depends on the local rock formations in the aquifer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I've seen posts that had 880 PPM water from a well before. I think it all depends on the local rock formations in the aquifer.


wow? no shit huh. i stand corrected!


----------



## MustGro (Aug 3, 2021)

I think he was in Alberta, Canada. Well water can be real tricky; or it can be nice. Sometimes a 2-300 PPM water with some calcium and carbonates is nice.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i find it hard to believe the water is that high. i'm thinking 0.8EC maybe? 400 ppm?? the chlorine at 0,8ppm sounds right


May tap is around 1.3 EC, rocks came out when I flushed the water heater! My well water 150 miles away was around .6


----------



## MustGro (Aug 3, 2021)

1212ham said:


> May tap is around 1.3 EC, rocks came out when I flushed the water heater!


Can you use it for anything. Is it good for outside plants or maybe a vegetable garden or is it too much PPM?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i find it hard to believe the water is that high. i'm thinking 0.8EC maybe? 400 ppm?? the chlorine at 0,8ppm sounds right


Yes, the chlorine is around .8 ppm and my buddy’s TDS meter was reading around 800 ppm from the faucet. We have a lot of calcium in the water, it’s really hard. Even if I can get an RO system and get the chlorine out and lower the PPM I’d be happy.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I think he was in Alberta, Canada. Well water can be real tricky; or it can be nice. Sometimes a 2-300 PPM water with some calcium and carbonates is nice.


Im


MustGro said:


> If I understand it right his friend told him the water is 800 PPM and the chlorine is .8PPM, but I'm jumping in here late. If your water is truly 800 PPM @Incredible4Mr2E then there's not much chance of using it in hydro without dropping that number.
> I just switched to Jack's in my 35 gallon reservoir though and my tap water is a very cannabis friendly 55PPM. I added nothing to my last grow but Jack's 321, Walmart epsom salts and Cyco PH adjusters. If you get really pure water I don't believe you will need anything more than I used.
> Definitely get yourself an EC/TDS meter. I had great luck with a $40 Com-80 for 3 years now.


I’m just going to buy a hydro stealth and hope it drops it below 100 ppm. I think I’m going to need some pre filters too I think. The water here is dirty.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Yes, the chlorine is around .8 ppm and my buddy’s TDS meter was reading around 800 ppm from the faucet. We have a lot of calcium in the water, it’s really hard. Even if I can get an RO system and get the chlorine out and lower the PPM I’d be happy.


if you can cut your ppms in half, that would help.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

Johiem said:


> Have you considered trying to catch the rain? I have buckets around the house to catch runoff from my roof. I then wick the water to and through a carbon filter. I've gotten as low as 49 ppm doing this. No chlorine Or chlorimides. It's about as pure as one can get, and without the investment.


It’s a good recommendation and I might have a place to catch it. This summer has been so wet in NY and would be perfect for what I need.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you can cut your ppms in half, that would help.


Only way to see if it’s going to work is to order it and see what it does at this point.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Only way to see if it’s going to work is to order it and see what it does at this point.


the closer you can get to 0, the better off you'll be at the beginning. 

i feed in hydro once a day at only 0.7EC total. (350ppm) just as an example of where just your water minus nutes is at


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m just going to buy a hydro stealth and hope it drops it below 100 ppm. I think I’m going to need some pre filters too I think. The water here is dirty.


All the RO systems I've seen have filters before the RO membrane, that one has sediment and carbon filters with the RO membrane on top. With 1.3 EC/650ppm tap my RO system delivers about 25 ppm.
I'd run rain water through a 5 micron carbon filter.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the closer you can get to 0, the better off you'll be at the beginning.
> 
> i feed in hydro once a day at only 0.7EC total. (350ppm) just as an example of where just your water minus nutes is at





1212ham said:


> All the RO systems I've seen have filters before the RO membrane, that one has sediment and carbon filters with the RO membrane on top. With 1.3 EC/650ppm tap my RO system delivers about 25 ppm.
> I'd run rain water through a 5 micron carbon filter.


So, I just found one of these from an older women on Marketplace. Brand new, in box, never used, 60 bucks. I’m going to see what it can do, and for 60 bucks (fingers crossed) it works lol


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So, I just found one of these from an older women on Marketplace. Brand new, in box, never used, 60 bucks. I’m going to see what it can do, and for 60 bucks (fingers crossed) it works lol View attachment 4957532


Thats a great deal! Are those some sort of bulkhead fittings I see where your drains pass through the tent wall?


----------



## Thundercat (Aug 3, 2021)

just FYI the chlorine is in no way any sort of problem at those levels. Chlorine is a plant nutrient and can also be used in a hydro reservoir to keep it clean and sterile. 

The issue you have is the overall ppm of the water it’s seems to have tons of stuff in it if it’s at 800. I’d suggest having your buddy bring over his meter and checking it at your house to see what yours is. If it’s also real high, then filtering is your best option.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 3, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> just FYI the chlorine is in no way any sort of problem at those levels. Chlorine is a plant nutrient and can also be used in a hydro reservoir to keep it clean and sterile.
> 
> The issue you have is the overall ppm of the water it’s seems to have tons of stuff in it if it’s at 800. I’d suggest having your buddy bring over his meter and checking it at your house to see what yours is. If it’s also real high, then filtering is your best option.


Roar.


----------



## Scuzzman (Aug 4, 2021)

interesting read - thought I'd check my tape water-PPM 98-100 = EC 200, would amend Nutrients to allow correct PPM/EC to suit ..


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 4, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Thats a great deal! Are those some sort of bulkhead fittings I see where your drains pass through the tent wall?


I’ve been building this slowly for the past 6 weeks. I e been doing so much research and question asking. I couldn’t figure out how to get my 2” pvc thru the tent and light proof it. I eventually founds these, and they’re great! Easy to install and haven’t had a problem. It comes with this stabbing tool with two razors, one on each side. Stick it thru the tent, spin, and you have a pretty close to perfect circle. The 2.8” hole thing is bullshit too, it barely fits a 2” pvc schedule 40 thru it. It has play on both sides but not very much


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 4, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Roar.


Is what he said wrong?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 4, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> just FYI the chlorine is in no way any sort of problem at those levels. Chlorine is a plant nutrient and can also be used in a hydro reservoir to keep it clean and sterile.
> 
> The issue you have is the overall ppm of the water it’s seems to have tons of stuff in it if it’s at 800. I’d suggest having your buddy bring over his meter and checking it at your house to see what yours is. If it’s also real high, then filtering is your best option.


When I get a chance I’m going to fill a little container that’s had nothing in it for the reading over to my buddies. Works been busy and haven’t had much me time, my wife gets that or I get the chop! lol


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 4, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Is what he said wrong?


No. He knows what he's talking about. It's from the Thundercats.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> the closer you can get to 0, the better off you'll be at the beginning.
> 
> i feed in hydro once a day at only 0.7EC total. (350ppm) just as an example of where just your water minus nutes is at


I finally had time to run over to my buddies place and get a couple readings. I also ordered a 2 stage DI filter system. I’m thinking about adding UV just bc I’m already this deep into it. I think I’m going to need a booster too. I’ll have to check pressure, but I think it’s around 40 psi. So here’s the readings I got, not as bad as his readings.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

well, that's better than 800ppm!

that's still high though for someone new to hydro. a filter system would be a worthy investment.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> well, that's better than 800ppm!
> 
> that's still high though for someone new to hydro. a filter system would be a worthy investment.


Now I just have to wait for my dual DI and I’m going to start running water to see how the setup does. I ordered a TDS meter from a seller in NY and you’d think it would be here by now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

spend some decent $ on a quality pH tester. EC/ppm meter is important but they don't need to be as accurate. 

i love my Milwaukee MW101. had it for years, no issues, same probe, still accurate and easy to calibrate


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

and get some pH indicator drops too as a backup.


----------



## Rdubz (Aug 6, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Yes, the chlorine is around .8 ppm and my buddy’s TDS meter was reading around 800 ppm from the faucet. We have a lot of calcium in the water, it’s really hard. Even if I can get an RO system and get the chlorine out and lower the PPM I’d be happy.


maybe he’s using the x700 ppm conversion?


----------



## Rdubz (Aug 6, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I finally had time to run over to my buddies place and get a couple readings. I also ordered a 2 stage DI filter system. I’m thinking about adding UV just bc I’m already this deep into it. I think I’m going to need a booster too. I’ll have to check pressure, but I think it’s around 40 psi. So here’s the readings I got, not as bad as his readings. View attachment 4959409





Rdubz said:


> maybe he’s using the x700 ppm conversion?


Ok ya I didn’t read entire post came late sorry and yes he is lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 6, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Ok ya I didn’t read entire post came late sorry and yes he is lol


bluelab is 700 conversion? good to know. i wish everybody would forget ppm and just use EC. lol.


----------



## Rdubz (Aug 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> bluelab is 700 conversion? good to know. i wish everybody would forget ppm and just use EC. lol.


It has all 4 different conversions so the led lit up is on PPM and that’s the 700 scale the center LED would be TDS and that’s 500 scale the top Led is the EC and CF if depends on what one but yes Just use EC please too many conversions lmao


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> spend some decent $ on a quality pH tester. EC/ppm meter is important but they don't need to be as accurate.
> 
> i love my Milwaukee MW101. had it for years, no issues, same probe, still accurate and easy to calibrate


I’ll take a look at that device, thank you for the advice. Do you keep the probe in some kind of liquid?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 6, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> bluelab is 700 conversion? good to know. i wish everybody would forget ppm and just use EC. lol.


It has the setting I believe for EC. The cheap pen I bought will do it too. Is it an easier measurement to use?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 6, 2021)

Use EC, that's what the meter is actually measuring

Using the other derived scales (tds or ppm) just causes confusion

EC is universal


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Use EC, that's what the meter is actually measuring
> 
> Using the other derived scales (tds or ppm) just causes confusion
> 
> EC is universal


So does the PPM and TDS just get multiplied by the EC? I think someone said by like the 700


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

Guess it does now that I look. I completely understand what you’re say about just using EC readings. Extra steps is time wasted


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> It has all 4 different conversions so the led lit up is on PPM and that’s the 700 scale the center LED would be TDS and that’s 500 scale the top Led is the EC and CF if depends on what one but yes Just use EC please too many conversions lmao


Thank you, I was not grasping the concept of what the hell you were talking about last night lol. Long week.


----------



## Rdubz (Aug 7, 2021)

Lol no worries man there are too many conversions and ever meter depending on manufacturers is different so it’s understandable.. well now u know  .....cheers


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I finally had time to run over to my buddies place and get a couple readings. I also ordered a 2 stage DI filter system. *I’m thinking about adding UV just bc I’m already this deep into it.* I think I’m going to need a booster too. I’ll have to check pressure, but I think it’s around 40 psi. So here’s the readings I got, not as bad as his readings. View attachment 4959409


Go with Ca Hypochlorite (pool shock) instead of UV.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Go with Ca Hypochlorite (pool shock) instead of UV.


I’ll have to research that a little more. Any advice or pointers you’d give someone new?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

Rdubz said:


> Lol no worries man there are too many conversions and ever meter depending on manufacturers is different so it’s understandable.. well now u know  .....cheers


I remember growing back years ago. They didn’t have stuff like they do now. It’s insane.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’ll have to research that a little more. Any advice or pointers you’d give someone new?


Do a search on here it's been widely discussed. UV disinfects only at the light source. Chlorine will disinfect everywhere it goes. It's also less fugitive than H2O2 another reservoir disinfectant. Finally Ca Hypochlorite also adds a little Ca. But there's no reason you can't use household bleach (Na Hypochlorite), because it's used in such small amounts (3-5 PPM)


----------



## MustGro (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So does the PPM and TDS just get multiplied by the EC? I think someone said by like the 700


As far as I know the formula to get from PPM to EC is (PPM x 2)/1000. I use the 500 scale and use that formula to convert BUT I run my Guardian in the TDS 500 setting not the PPM 700 one. So I'm in early veg on Jack's with a low PPM. It's 210 on the 500 scale (TDS). I'm calling it PPM but by looking at the Bluelab I guess I should be calling it TDS. Anyway to convert my number to EC; I'd take 210 x 2 = 420. Divide that by 1000 to get an EC of .4. I'm pretty sure that works with the 700 scale too (PPM x 2/1000), but not 100 % on it.
I guess everybody's right though; it's easier if it's all in EC. I never thought of it that way before; I just use the 500 scale out of habit mostly because I learned on Gen Hydro and that's the scale their feedcharts were in. I know Cyco uses the 700 scale but they're the only company I can name that does.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Do a search on here it's been widely discussed. UV disinfects only at the light source. Chlorine will disinfect everywhere it goes. It's also less fugitive than H2O2 another reservoir disinfectant. Finally Ca Hypochlorite also adds a little Ca. But there's no reason you can't use household bleach (Na Hypochlorite), because it's used in such small amounts (3-5 PPM)


When I built my hydro system I cleaned all the pipes after cut and cleaned the insides out. The first time I ran it with straight faucet water it left a white film on the sides of everything. Figured it was just from the pipes getting a soak. So I emptied the system out and refilled. Was as bad but still a white residue. The third time I put bleach in the system just to kill anything and maybe clean it out. This left a real thick white film on the sides of the buckets. Emptied the system and scrubbed it, I scrub it really good after every time I empty it. So after do that I fill it back up and empty it a couple times. I’m trying to get a system down and have it down before I setup everything and run it. Not really any white residue these times, maybe a tiny tiny bit. So I decide todo another bleach wash, only 6 cap fulls for the system. That time it left thick white residue again. Do you know if this is the bleach or is the bleach cleaning the pvc really good? Have you ever experienced this? Like I said, I washed the system good I thought a before putting everything together. I haven’t put water back into since the last bleach clean. Even after scrubbing it I can still see tiny dried white spots in places around the bulk heads and hard to scrub places. Any advice?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

MustGro said:


> As far as I know the formula to get from PPM to EC is (PPM x 2)/1000. I use the 500 scale and use that formula to convert BUT I run my Guardian in the TDS 500 setting not the PPM 700 one. So I'm in early veg on Jack's with a low PPM. It's 210 on the 500 scale (TDS). I'm calling it PPM but by looking at the Bluelab I guess I should be calling it TDS. Anyway to convert my number to EC; I'd take 210 x 2 = 420. Divide that by 1000 to get an EC of .4. I'm pretty sure that works with the 700 scale too (PPM x 2/1000), but not 100 % on it.
> I guess everybody's right though; it's easier if it's all in EC. I never thought of it that way before; I just use the 500 scale out of habit mostly because I learned on Gen Hydro and that's the scale their feedcharts were in. I know Cyco uses the 700 scale but they're the only company I can name that does.


That’s so confusing lol. Yeah, just going to stick with EC for now on lmao


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When I built my hydro system I cleaned all the pipes after cut and cleaned the insides out. The first time I ran it with straight faucet water it left a white film on the sides of everything. Figured it was just from the pipes getting a soak. So I emptied the system out and refilled. Was as bad but still a white residue. The third time I put bleach in the system just to kill anything and maybe clean it out. This left a real thick white film on the sides of the buckets. Emptied the system and scrubbed it, I scrub it really good after every time I empty it. So after do that I fill it back up and empty it a couple times. I’m trying to get a system down and have it down before I setup everything and run it. Not really any white residue these times, maybe a tiny tiny bit. So I decide todo another bleach wash, only 6 cap fulls for the system. That time it left thick white residue again. Do you know if this is the bleach or is the bleach cleaning the pvc really good? Have you ever experienced this? Like I said, I washed the system good I thought a before putting everything together. I haven’t put water back into since the last bleach clean. Even after scrubbing it I can still see tiny dried white spots in places around the bulk heads and hard to scrub places. Any advice?


I've never had that happen to me and I've used both Sodium Hypochlorite and Calcium Hypochlorite. Let's ask an actual organic chemist what he thinks. @cannabineer any ideas what's precipitating out?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When I built my hydro system I cleaned all the pipes after cut and cleaned the insides out. The first time I ran it with straight faucet water it left a white film on the sides of everything. Figured it was just from the pipes getting a soak. So I emptied the system out and refilled. Was as bad but still a white residue. The third time I put bleach in the system just to kill anything and maybe clean it out. This left a real thick white film on the sides of the buckets. Emptied the system and scrubbed it, I scrub it really good after every time I empty it. So after do that I fill it back up and empty it a couple times. I’m trying to get a system down and have it down before I setup everything and run it. Not really any white residue these times, maybe a tiny tiny bit. So I decide todo another bleach wash, only 6 cap fulls for the system. That time it left thick white residue again. Do you know if this is the bleach or is the bleach cleaning the pvc really good? Have you ever experienced this? Like I said, I washed the system good I thought a before putting everything together. I haven’t put water back into since the last bleach clean. Even after scrubbing it I can still see tiny dried white spots in places around the bulk heads and hard to scrub places. Any advice?


What is your water like? My best guess is a hard water calcium residue. Maybe try to wash a bucket with dilute acid like muriatic (Many toilet bowl cleaners contain 8% HCl.)

If that fails, I don’t know what else without lots more data.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I've never had that happen to me and I've used both Sodium Hypochlorite and Calcium Hypochlorite. Let's ask an actual organic chemist what he thinks. @cannabineer any ideas what's precipitating out?





cannabineer said:


> What is your water like? My best guess is a hard water calcium residue. Maybe try to wash a bucket with dilute acid like muriatic (Many toilet bowl cleaners contain 8% HCl.)
> 
> If that fails, I don’t know what else without lots more data.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> View attachment 4960094View attachment 4960091View attachment 4960085View attachment 4960087View attachment 4960093


I also suggest that you keep acid away from anything Delrin. Acid turns that polymer into a gummy mess. I don’t know if that fitting has Delrin parts.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I also suggest that you keep acid away from anything Delrin. Acid turns that polymer into a gummy mess. I don’t know if that fitting has Delrin parts.


It’s a 2” bulkhead from Current Culture. I have no idea what it’s made of. The totes are Craftsman 10 gallon totes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Any advice or pointers you’d give someone new?


in general, keep pH in range 5.5 to 6.1
don't overfeed
don't get root rot


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What is your water like?


550ppm on a 0.7 scale. i think you nailed it will hard (extremely) water diagnosis. 

@Incredible4Mr2E another thing, don't use your tap water in a humidifier. you'll that white crap all over everything.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

Looks like CaCl to me, lime, how hard is your water? Anyway in my reservoirs I'll see some hazing like that from nutrient salts. I also see it in my normal tap water.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like CaCl to me, lime, how hard is your water?


that 550 was his water. i think he said upstate NY=limestone.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that 550 was his water. i think he said upstate NY=limestone.


Then yeah  I have 250 and I get it. I run a salt water pool and you can REALLY see it LOL I need to get it cleaned.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then yeah  I have 250 and I get it. I run a salt water pool and you can REALLY see it LOL I need to get it cleaned.


our well is 0.2EC and i'm constantly adding mild acid to our toilet bowls.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> our well is 0.2EC and i'm constantly adding mild acid to our toilet bowls.


I'm looking at adding a pH controller and acid pump to my pool that I run a chlorine generator on. I'd like to have it added steadily with me out of the loop just like my chlorine is added via a hypochlorous loop.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Then yeah  I have 250 and I get it. I run a salt water pool and you can REALLY see it LOL I need to get it cleaned.


At 500 I get a shload of it.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> our well is 0.2EC and i'm constantly adding mild acid to our toilet bowls.


I add very stern acid.


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 7, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I add very stern acid.


i tried a clear spray paint. that worked for a bit. i think rain-x might be my next try. i don't like using all that acid with a septic


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i tried a clear spray paint. that worked for a bit. i think rain-x might be my next try. i don't like using all that acid with a septic


I balance karma every time I use lye to clear the kitchen drain.


----------



## redi jedi (Aug 7, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> It’s a 2” bulkhead from Current Culture. I have no idea what it’s made of. The totes are Craftsman 10 gallon totes.


ABS


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i tried a clear spray paint. that worked for a bit. i think rain-x might be my next try. i don't like using all that acid with a septic


I think rain-x might do unwanted things if you have any plan of water curing.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 7, 2021)

redi jedi said:


> ABS


That’ll be fine with acids.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 550ppm on a 0.7 scale. i think you nailed it will hard (extremely) water diagnosis.
> 
> @Incredible4Mr2E another thing, don't use your tap water in a humidifier. you'll that white crap all over everything.


I will not, thank you. So question on nutes. I used fox farm in the past and liked the line. They’re more expensive compared to general hydroponics, and I’ve heard they’re compatible but GH is a little ahead. Any input would be greatly appreciated guys


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’ll be fine with acids.


Perfect, thank you


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I will not, thank you. So question on nutes. I used fox farm in the past and liked the line. They’re more expensive compared to general hydroponics, and I’ve heard they’re compatible but GH is a little ahead. Any input would be greatly appreciated guys


i love one part nutes:

GH maxibloom
Jacks RO or Tap formula. i use the RO formula with my well water (weird but the Tap formula had pH drops for me)


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Looks like CaCl to me, lime, how hard is your water? Anyway in my reservoirs I'll see some hazing like that from nutrient salts. I also see it in my normal tap water.


I’m hoping I can get it out. I don’t know if I’m going over kill, but I’ll have 3 pre sediment filters. First will be 20 microns, next 10 and the third 5. After that I’ll have it run into a dual carbon filter. After the dual carbon filters it will go into the RO setup I got and after the membrane I have a dual DI filter system. I’m hoping that will get everything out. Over kill?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m hoping I can get it out. I don’t know if I’m going over kill, but I’ll have 3 pre sediment filters. First will be 20 microns, next 10 and the third 5. After that I’ll have it run into a dual carbon filter. After the dual carbon filters it will go into the RO setup I got and after the membrane I have a dual DI filter system. I’m hoping that will get everything out. Over kill?


I use GH Trio and love them. I started with them in '96 when they were the only game (that I could find). I also like DynaGro Foliage Pro in veg.

As for the salt haze you'll be feeding nutrient salts so don't be too upset by some haze. I got it even when I used a 3 stage RO filter. Just clean it off every now and then so you don't get actual scale.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i love one part nutes:
> 
> GH maxibloom
> Jacks RO or Tap formula. i use the RO formula with my well water (weird but the Tap formula had pH drops for me)


So you’re saying you just use Jacks RO formula for the entire grow or you mix with GH maxibloom too?


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 8, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So you’re saying you just use Jacks RO formula for the entire grow or you mix with GH maxibloom too?


nope. either one from start to finish. 
i don't buy into the nutes for veg and nutes for bloom BS. 

i also like dyna gro foliage pro from start to finish. it needs more Mg though.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I use GH Trio and love them. I started with them in '96 when they were the only game (that I could find). I also like DynaGro Foliage Pro in veg.
> 
> As for the salt haze you'll be feeding nutrient salts so don't be too upset by some haze. I got it even when I used a 3 stage RO filter. Just clean it off every now and then so you don't get actual scale.


I will stay on top of cleaning as much as possible. The GH I was looking at is the flora line series, is that best for growing weed?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> nope. either one from start to finish.
> i don't buy into the nutes for veg and nutes for bloom BS.
> 
> i also like dyna gro foliage pro from start to finish. it needs more Mg though.


What would you recommend for a new grower? It was 2010 2011 the last time I grew for myself inside. I’m back to noob statues lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 8, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I will stay on top of cleaning as much as possible. The GH I was looking at is the flora line series, is that best for growing weed?


I'm sure any of their nutrients would be fine as are most reputable company nutrients. I use these:








FloraSeries®


FloraSeries® is the original 3-part hydroponic base nutrient system. Over 40 years ago, when the other guys were still in grade school, our scientists were hard at work with a mission: give growers a…




generalhydroponics.com





It's just preference and what you learn. I'd stay away from the (in my opinion) over hyped cannabis centric lines such as Fox Farm and Advanced Nutrients. I dislike AN because they've been sued for inaccurate labeling. I hope this helps


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 8, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I'm sure any of their nutrients would be fine as are most reputable company nutrients. I use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate all the information, from everyone! I’m gonna try the GH Flora line and see how I do. I was looking at prices and couldn’t believe some of them.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 9, 2021)

You guys see the new Mustang SUV?


----------



## Johiem (Aug 9, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> You guys see the new Mustang SUV?


The road roller? Or is that the new "Bronco"? Both look like they'll flip easy.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 9, 2021)

Johiem said:


> The road roller? Or is that the new "Bronco"? Both look like they'll flip easy.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 10, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> You guys see the new Mustang SUV?


If you're a Mustang nut like me it's kinda sacrilegious. 






We're supposed to be getting this 1400 HP monster sometime in the 2022 model year or sometime shortly thereafter. I know I saw a new Ford ad on TV a few months ago that said the '22 Mustang goes zero to sixty in 3.5 seconds. Sounds like fun....


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 11, 2021)

MustGro said:


> If you're a Mustang nut like me it's kinda sacrilegious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re so powerful! Crazy they’re getting electric motors to push that. They made electric cars back in the early 1900 I believe. I remember going to a car museum and seeing them.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Aug 11, 2021)

Electric motors are a game-changer. Max torque at 0 rpm has to be experienced to be believed.


----------



## MustGro (Aug 11, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Electric motors are a game-changer. Max torque at 0 rpm has to be experienced to be believed.


Yeah it's fucked up. We're all used to putting RPM on an engine to get it to pull hard. Electrics are the opposite; max torque just off idle. Electric streetcars sure are quick off the line and hard to beat with a car if the driver wants to drag. 
It's just the battery technology that needs to get better. We're back where we used to be with computers when they first came out when it comes to battery technology. We're using 286 version batteries right now but that'll change. No way we'll be waiting 6 hours to charge our cars in 10 years. You'll go to the service station and the robot will remove the battery pack from under your car and lift in a charged one. Or you'll be able to put 6 hours of charge in in 30 minutes. It'll all happen; people won't accept less convenience. We'll see 2000 HP cars with 1000 mile ranges in 10 years.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 11, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Yeah it's fucked up. We're all used to putting RPM on an engine to get it to pull hard. Electrics are the opposite; max torque just off idle. Electric streetcars sure are quick off the line and hard to beat with a car if the driver wants to drag.
> It's just the battery technology that needs to get better. We're back where we used to be with computers when they first came out when it comes to battery technology. We're using 286 version batteries right now but that'll change. No way we'll be waiting 6 hours to charge our cars in 10 years. You'll go to the service station and the robot will remove the battery pack from under your car and lift in a charged one. Or you'll be able to put 6 hours of charge in in 30 minutes. It'll all happen; people won't accept less convenience. We'll see 2000 HP cars with 1000 mile ranges in 10 years.


I’ve heard the new Tesla is faster then a Bugatti Veyron. Plus the cost between the two. I’ve never thought of it in the long haul terms. I remember reading something that Biden signed a bill for the military to start using all electric vehicles. If that’s really true, they’re going to really start putting money into that technology.


----------



## 1212ham (Aug 11, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m hoping I can get it out. I don’t know if I’m going over kill, but I’ll have 3 pre sediment filters. First will be 20 microns, next 10 and the third 5. After that I’ll have it run into a dual carbon filter. After the dual carbon filters it will go into the RO setup I got and after the membrane I have a dual DI filter system. I’m hoping that will get everything out. Over kill?


First thing I would do is determine if your building has softened water, hard water greatly shortens the life RO membranes. I doubt the sediment filters will do anything, the calcium is dissolved and the RO system already has sediment filters. The DI will remove the last few ppm but there's no reason to, RO is more than good enough for growing.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Aug 21, 2021)

1212ham said:


> First thing I would do is determine if your building has softened water, hard water greatly shortens the life RO membranes. I doubt the sediment filters will do anything, the calcium is dissolved and the RO system already has sediment filters. The DI will remove the last few ppm but there's no reason to, RO is more than good enough for growing.


I’ve been so busy with work, I haven’t had a chance todo anything until today. I got my water system up and going with what I have, I don’t think I’ll need more. What a bitch getting the RO setup not to leak! It’s up and not leaking anymore. So I started with a 1 micron sediment filter, after into the RO system and final cleaning in the dual DI setup. I haven’t ran TDS yet bc I haven’t packed the resin in. I wanted to make sure it was leak free before I feel comfortable with it. It says it’s a 50 GPD RO but I’m getting like a gallon an hr. I’m fine with it bc I’m going to start storing it. Any recommendations? Do I need an air pump in it and a disinfect of any kind? Is a plastic garbage can with lid alright? I’ve seen people store water in the bigger black ones. I rent and can’t put holes in the walls. To get water I just tapped into the toilet water lol It’s ghetto but works lmao


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Sep 19, 2021)

Hey guys! So I have clones going, should have roots popping this week. So I went with AN micro ph balanced line and have the hobby level nutes. My water swings from 68-74 throughout the day and did a dry run of the system for 2 weeks. It wasn’t slimy but the sides were definitely slick feeling. I also got a 33 gallon trash can and held water with its own dedicated air pump for two weeks. Same thing, but the water stayed between 66-71 degrees. It stays cooler I believe bc it doesn’t have the bigger air pump and water pump. Im going to get Sensizym or HO2O. Any advice on either or a better way to battle the bads in a warm system? I’ll be getting a water chiller for my next grow.


----------



## Failmore (Sep 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Hey guys! So I have clones going, should have roots popping this week. So I went with AN micro ph balanced line and have the hobby level nutes. My water swings from 68-74 throughout the day and did a dry run of the system for 2 weeks. It wasn’t slimy but the sides were definitely slick feeling. I also got a 33 gallon trash can and held water with its own dedicated air pump for two weeks. Same thing, but the water stayed between 66-71 degrees. It stays cooler I believe bc it doesn’t have the bigger air pump and water pump. Im going to get Sensizym or HO2O. Any advice on either or a better way to battle the bads in a warm system? I’ll be getting a water chiller for my next grow. View attachment 4990959


If your going sterile pool shock is hard to beat. Cheap and easy. .01g per gallon or so. I stop measuring. Just put some in the res every other day.


----------



## ComputerSaysNo (Sep 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i wish everybody would forget ppm and just use EC.


It evades me why the US needs to have their own, usually a lot less convenient, system of measurement for EVERYTHING.

"How do you measure EC? In SIEMENS? Sorry, can't have names of German dudes, let's do PPM, and since we're the Land of the Free, let's give people OPTIONS. So there will be 3 conversion tables and it will not be possible to see which one has been used. Can't step on other people's toes too much."

It also applies to standards for fittings, paper size, tubes, boxes, screws, your mom, everything. The World uses X, and the US uses Z-squared. Jeez.

At least there are hours, minutes and seconds in the US, would hate having to convert that as well all the time in my head.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Sep 20, 2021)

Failmore said:


> If your going sterile pool shock is hard to beat. Cheap and easy. .01g per gallon or so. I stop measuring. Just put some in the res every other day.


the shock doesn’t hurt the plants? I’ve never heard of anyone using it before.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Sep 20, 2021)

ComputerSaysNo said:


> It evades me why the US needs to have their own, usually a lot less convenient, system of measurement for EVERYTHING.
> 
> "How do you measure EC? In SIEMENS? Sorry, can't have names of German dudes, let's do PPM, and since we're the Land of the Free, let's give people OPTIONS. So there will be 3 conversion tables and it will not be possible to see which one has been used. Can't step on other people's toes too much."
> 
> ...


It would be great if the world used one size fits all. The threads on screws and different pitches piss me off bad!


----------



## Failmore (Sep 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> the shock doesn’t hurt the plants? I’ve never heard of anyone using it before.


It does not hurt the plants. Plants can take up to 5ppm of chlorine i have been told. 0.01 g per gallon is about 1 ppm chlorine. 

Many many people use it. A lot of commercial growers use it. 

I use it. No issues.


----------



## HighThere (Sep 20, 2021)

No need for an RO system. Get a big blue, a refillable canister and some DI resin. Its the same stuff used for aquarium systems. You'll have close to 0 ppm water without waste. I just did it in my grow and the water went from 850PPM to 100PPM with a single 20" x 4.5" filter. I'll add one more to get to 0.


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Sep 20, 2021)

I’ve heard on the old utube that you can use vitamin C powder to get rid of all chlorine and clorimines without waiting the 24hrs they guy said it only takes 10 minutes doesn’t anyone know if there is any truth to that?


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I’ve heard on the old utube that you can use vitamin C powder to get rid of all chlorine and clorimines without waiting the 24hrs they guy said it only takes 10 minutes doesn’t anyone know if there is any truth to that?


it's true.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Sep 20, 2021)

Thank you rkymtnman


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 20, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Thank you rkymtnman


not sure how you'd know if they were completely gone though without a meter or something similar?


----------



## MustGro (Sep 20, 2021)

HighThere said:


> No need for an RO system. Get a big blue, a refillable canister and some DI resin. Its the same stuff used for aquarium systems. You'll have close to 0 ppm water without waste. I just did it in my grow and the water went from 850PPM to 100PPM with a single 20" x 4.5" filter. I'll add one more to get to 0.


Got any pics of that?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Sep 21, 2021)

HighThere said:


> No need for an RO system. Get a big blue, a refillable canister and some DI resin. Its the same stuff used for aquarium systems. You'll have close to 0 ppm water without waste. I just did it in my grow and the water went from 850PPM to 100PPM with a single 20" x 4.5" filter. I'll add one more to get to 0.


I already have a dual DI system. I don’t use it bc the RO system gets it to 40 ppm. I honestly don’t care about the waste either, my landlord pays for water and knows everything I’m doing. I went over board on my water. One of the pipes in the building went bad and I was asked if I could run new pex for him. We have a really good water softener in the basement I didn’t know was there. I honestly don’t think I’ll ever fill the canisters to use the DI setup. it’s hooked up just incase but I don’t think I’ll put media in it. I want to get a UV light for it but I think I’ll wait


----------



## OldMedUser (Sep 21, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I already have a dual DI system. I don’t use it bc the RO system gets it to 40 ppm. I honestly don’t care about the waste either, my landlord pays for water and knows everything I’m doing. I went over board on my water. One of the pipes in the building went bad and I was asked if I could run new pex for him. We have a really good water softener in the basement I didn’t know was there. I honestly don’t think I’ll ever fill the canisters to use the DI setup. it’s hooked up just incase but I don’t think I’ll put media in it. I want to get a UV light for it but I think I’ll wait


If you're using already treated town/city water to feed your RO system you have no need for a UV sterilizer unless your a germiphobe. I got one for my system, (yet to be installed), but my tap water comes from a dugout on my property so is not potable out of the tap. We only filter it down to 5µ so will have a 1µ pre-filter then a 0.5µ carbon filter along with a standard carbon filter ahead of the RO filter then a tap off for the plants before the water goes to the UV unit as the plants don't need the water to be sterile. After teh UV filter is another tap to get water for the coffee maker and kettle before it goes to a calcite filter to 'polish' the water for drinking and add back some minerals. I considered a DI filter but really don't need lab quality water and can get 4L jugs of distilled DI water from the drug store for under $4 to make my colloidal silver with.


----------



## HighThere (Sep 23, 2021)

MustGro said:


> Got any pics of that?


Yep!


----------



## MustGro (Sep 23, 2021)

HighThere said:


> Yep!


That’s pretty slick. So one of those took you from 850 to 100 ppm. I see you have 2 canisters, what’d you wind up at for ppm?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 10, 2021)

MustGro said:


> That’s pretty slick. So one of those took you from 850 to 100 ppm. I see you have 2 canisters, what’d you wind up at for ppm?


41 after the filters. I haven’t put the DI resin in the canisters considering it’s so low. I went with the 13 part “advanced” Advanced Nutes line. It says if my water is below 100 ppm I’ll be fine. Shit is expensive as fuck!!! I just put 2 gorilla glues in it Thursday. They’re already throwing roots thru the net pots and are twice the size in three days. I have 2 5000k 55 watt strip lights and the LED quantum board set to 150 watts. I feel I’m going to be vegging for a month at least to fill out the 3x3 nets. I won a bid for a 180 watt peltier cooler for like 20 bucks, a pump and driver for 30 bucks. It keeps my res and flower totes at 67.8-68.6 degrees and It’s working pretty good. I have the pump for the cooler pulling water from the outtake on the main system pump and just dump it right back into the res. I keep my AC in the window and keep it set to 72. Keeps the tent at 73-76 the entire day. I’m looking to either build a screen or buy a nice set of the clip on ones that go into the side bars on the tent I have the one that came with the tent but I don’t like it much. Any suggestions would be great! I can’t wait to see these guys go thru cycle. My first grow in a long ass time, I don’t know if I cut them to short or didn’t let them grow enough. I know I’ll get it down after a few but any help is appreciated


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 10, 2021)

MustGro said:


> That’s pretty slick. So one of those took you from 850 to 100 ppm. I see you have 2 canisters, what’d you wind up at for ppm?


That’s the cheap ghetto light I built, pretty badass 500 watt light tho. I bought some 140mm infinity fans and it keeps the heat sinks cool. With the ac in the window in the room it really helps and makes the grow work. When it gets cold here I’ll change to my 1200 watt inferred heater in the main room.


----------



## Failmore (Oct 10, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> 41 after the filters. I haven’t put the DI resin in the canisters considering it’s so low. I went with the 13 part “advanced” Advanced Nutes line. It says if my water is below 100 ppm I’ll be fine. Shit is expensive as fuck!!! I just put 2 gorilla glues in it Thursday. They’re already throwing roots thru the net pots and are twice the size in three days. I have 2 5000k 55 watt strip lights and the LED quantum board set to 150 watts. I feel I’m going to be vegging for a month at least to fill out the 3x3 nets. I won a bid for a 180 watt peltier cooler for like 20 bucks, a pump and driver for 30 bucks. It keeps my res and flower totes at 67.8-68.6 degrees and It’s working pretty good. I have the pump for the cooler pulling water from the outtake on the main system pump and just dump it right back into the res. I keep my AC in the window and keep it set to 72. Keeps the tent at 73-76 the entire day. I’m looking to either build a screen or buy a nice set of the clip on ones that go into the side bars on the tent I have the one that came with the tent but I don’t like it much. Any suggestions would be great! I can’t wait to see these guys go thru cycle. My first grow in a long ass time, I don’t know if I cut them to short or didn’t let them grow enough. I know I’ll get it down after a few but any help is appreciated View attachment 5007225View attachment 5007226View attachment 5007223


The 13 part advanced nute line? Did you honestly purchase all 13 bottles that advanced nutes sells? 

List what you bought of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MustGro (Oct 11, 2021)

Failmore said:


> The 13 part advanced nute line? Did you honestly purchase all 13 bottles that advanced nutes sells?
> 
> List what you bought of you don't mind me asking?


Yeah I’ll bet that was expensive! I used to buy the full GH line when I first started and they’re way cheaper than Advanced. The hydro stores push that on new growers; they make more money that way. 
You sure do get to hate opening all those bottles after enough time.


----------



## MustGro (Oct 11, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> 41 after the filters. I haven’t put the DI resin in the canisters considering it’s so low. I went with the 13 part “advanced” Advanced Nutes line. It says if my water is below 100 ppm I’ll be fine. Shit is expensive as fuck!!! I just put 2 gorilla glues in it Thursday. They’re already throwing roots thru the net pots and are twice the size in three days. I have 2 5000k 55 watt strip lights and the LED quantum board set to 150 watts. I feel I’m going to be vegging for a month at least to fill out the 3x3 nets. I won a bid for a 180 watt peltier cooler for like 20 bucks, a pump and driver for 30 bucks. It keeps my res and flower totes at 67.8-68.6 degrees and It’s working pretty good. I have the pump for the cooler pulling water from the outtake on the main system pump and just dump it right back into the res. I keep my AC in the window and keep it set to 72. Keeps the tent at 73-76 the entire day. I’m looking to either build a screen or buy a nice set of the clip on ones that go into the side bars on the tent I have the one that came with the tent but I don’t like it much. Any suggestions would be great! I can’t wait to see these guys go thru cycle. My first grow in a long ass time, I don’t know if I cut them to short or didn’t let them grow enough. I know I’ll get it down after a few but any help is appreciated View attachment 5007225View attachment 5007226View attachment 5007223


I like your setup. Nice job of building your own stuff. What’s with all the scaffolding, building a super grow room?
Great water at 41 ppm. Mine is 55 and it’s always been fine in hydro.
Can you measure the temp at the canopy. I’d go a bit warmer at the canopy in flower, 76-80, but you’re fine for veg with those room temps.
I run the same air pumps, it’s a good idea to put them up higher so they don’t syphon in water if the power goes out. The colder air is down low though so I used some tubing and ran the end of it down to the floor and mounted the pump up high.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 12, 2021)

Failmore said:


> The 13 part advanced nute line? Did you honestly purchase all 13 bottles that advanced nutes sells?
> 
> List what you bought of you don't mind me asking?


I bought the three main ones by the gallon for hundred bucks for them, the micro bloom and grow.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Oct 12, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I bought the three main ones by the gallon for hundred bucks for them, the micro bloom and grow. View attachment 5008179View attachment 5008180


That’s a lot of bottles of snake oil you purchased lol. Sorry just stating that most of those are not needed to grow great weed. Most of those fancy bottles are just that. Watered down sales pitches. May I suggest checking out Jacks 3-2-1 or even mega crop since you can buy 50lb bags of the dry nutrients for less than what you paid for the 3 gallons and all that other stuff just isn’t needed and will most likely make you pull your hair out. The more experienced growers on here can shed some additional light on it but most of the folks on here are trying to grow great product with the least amount of money as possible in Nutrients


----------



## Failmore (Oct 12, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I bought the three main ones by the gallon for hundred bucks for them, the micro bloom and grow. View attachment 5008179View attachment 5008180


Oooof. Somebody made a profit. So everything that says purchased was bought for this grow?

Some of that stuff works for hydro and some of that is soil stuff. 

I think you bought 3 kinds of Bennies there. 

I ended up going sterile and with jacks tap formula after trying to get advanced to work for me. 

With andavned I needed 2 bottles veg and 2 bottles bloom per grow. So 4 bottles at 23$ or so each. 

Jacks maybe 3 or 4$ per grow start to finish. 

Just my 2 cents for what it is worth.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Oct 12, 2021)

Failmore said:


> Oooof. Somebody made a profit. So everything that says purchased was bought for this grow?
> 
> Some of that stuff works for hydro and some of that is soil stuff.
> 
> ...


I agree. I don’t really care what people use cuz it’s not my money I just hate to see folks talked out of their hard earned money for fancy labels I was one of them at the start then once I switched to dry products it improved my rewards so much but I’m still by no means an expert or even a novice I’m still in the noob category but what a difference my wallet has seen since switching to dry nutrients and then there was all the mixing of those bottles it got way to confusing and the end result wasn’t that great not saying they suck it was most likely myself as the culprit


----------



## Failmore (Oct 12, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I agree. I don’t really care what people use cuz it’s not my money I just hate to see folks talked out of their hard earned money for fancy labels I was one of them at the start then once I switched to dry products it improved my rewards so much but I’m still by no means an expert or even a novice I’m still in the noob category but what a difference my wallet has seen since switching to dry nutrients and then there was all the mixing of those bottles it got way to confusing and the end result wasn’t that great not saying they suck it was most likely myself as the culprit


You and me in the same boat. Spent way to much $ on AN for it not to work so well. Dry nutes have been a breeeeeeze for a noobish closet grower


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 15, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I agree. I don’t really care what people use cuz it’s not my money I just hate to see folks talked out of their hard earned money for fancy labels I was one of them at the start then once I switched to dry products it improved my rewards so much but I’m still by no means an expert or even a novice I’m still in the noob category but what a difference my wallet has seen since switching to dry nutrients and then there was all the mixing of those bottles it got way to confusing and the end result wasn’t that great not saying they suck it was most likely myself as the culprit


I was originally thinking about going with jacks. I decided not to bc the AN is ph balanced. I work for a Union, so I’m always a couple hrs from home and only get three, four hours a night at home. I was just hoping to get this system in check and be able to leave it for 14 hrs a day without babysitting it. I’m going to scrog it out, so I know that’s going to take some patients and time. I’ve never done scrog, so I’m excited to see how it turns out. The schedule I have from AN says to add all them bennies. Guess I’m going to run this, see how it does. I calculated wrong on some of the nuts I needed and didn’t get enough for the system for the whole grow. 300 bucks didn’t get me enough for one grow on two plants. I’ll have to do a lot more research on dry nutes and invest in a dosing machine for ph.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 15, 2021)

Failmore said:


> Oooof. Somebody made a profit. So everything that says purchased was bought for this grow?
> 
> Some of that stuff works for hydro and some of that is soil stuff.
> 
> ...


I thought I was suppose to use them all together. I can see that a couple of them have the very same thing in them with something else in it so it’s not the same. I’m going to do some research on the jacks and keeping sterile. How are you keeping your system sterile?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 15, 2021)

MustGro said:


> I like your setup. Nice job of building your own stuff. What’s with all the scaffolding, building a super grow room?
> Great water at 41 ppm. Mine is 55 and it’s always been fine in hydro.
> Can you measure the temp at the canopy. I’d go a bit warmer at the canopy in flower, 76-80, but you’re fine for veg with those room temps.
> I run the same air pumps, it’s a good idea to put them up higher so they don’t syphon in water if the power goes out. The colder air is down low though so I used some tubing and ran the end of it down to the floor and mounted the pump up high.


I have valves on them incase power goes out it doesn’t let water into the pump. I have the probe for heat at the top of the plant canopy. These pictures I just took lol. I let the temperature of everything go up in the room since I last talked with ya. Lost my iPhone, what a pain in the ass Verizon is on replacing a phone that’s insured. Waters been staying at like 69-70 lately.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Oct 15, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I thought I was suppose to use them all together. I can see that a couple of them have the very same thing in them with something else in it so it’s not the same. I’m going to do some research on the jacks and keeping sterile. How are you keeping your system sterile?


Most that run sterile use pool shock the cheap calcium hypochlorite. If you add 0.01gram per gal of water it’s about 1ppm of free chlorine and you can safely use up to 5ppm so you can use up to 0.05gram per gallon of water. But you will need to dose more every other day as it evaporates off pretty quickly. I have also used a product called Dutch Master Zone it’s basically bleach. You can also use the cheap dollar store bleach but it’s sodium hypochlorite so the pool shock is much better because your plants need calcium so it works better IMHO. If you do use bleach make sure it’s not the splash guard. Also there is a thread on here called how to make $2200 worth of clear Rez for $4 if your search sterile Rez or pool shock it should come up. I thinks it’s about the best and cheapest way to go but that’s just my opinion and that isn’t worth much. Those AN nutrients say they are PH perfect but they aren’t so make sure you pay attention to the PH. Once you get a good dry nutrients setup and dialed in they will be stable for good periods of time so that shouldn’t be a problem. Ouch 300 bucks to grow 2 plants and still need more nutrients that’s crazy. Do your self a favor and research jacks or mega crop. There is another decent one called 19-4-23 and I’ve run it before from start to finish at one strength and had good results and it’s also cheap and made by MSU (Michigan State University) can be had on Amazon but cost more that way.


----------



## Failmore (Oct 15, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I thought I was suppose to use them all together. I can see that a couple of them have the very same thing in them with something else in it so it’s not the same. I’m going to do some research on the jacks and keeping sterile. How are you keeping your system sterile?


What he/she said. Pool shock


----------



## Cousin_suds (Oct 15, 2021)

if you do use all the microbials don't run a sterile res. you will be putting bacteria in the res and then just killing them with the pool shock.
you need to run one or the other, not both.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 16, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Most that run sterile use pool shock the cheap calcium hypochlorite. If you add 0.01gram per gal of water it’s about 1ppm of free chlorine and you can safely use up to 5ppm so you can use up to 0.05gram per gallon of water. But you will need to dose more every other day as it evaporates off pretty quickly. I have also used a product called Dutch Master Zone it’s basically bleach. You can also use the cheap dollar store bleach but it’s sodium hypochlorite so the pool shock is much better because your plants need calcium so it works better IMHO. If you do use bleach make sure it’s not the splash guard. Also there is a thread on here called how to make $2200 worth of clear Rez for $4 if your search sterile Rez or pool shock it should come up. I thinks it’s about the best and cheapest way to go but that’s just my opinion and that isn’t worth much. Those AN nutrients say they are PH perfect but they aren’t so make sure you pay attention to the PH. Once you get a good dry nutrients setup and dialed in they will be stable for good periods of time so that shouldn’t be a problem. Ouch 300 bucks to grow 2 plants and still need more nutrients that’s crazy. Do your self a favor and research jacks or mega crop. There is another decent one called 19-4-23 and I’ve run it before from start to finish at one strength and had good results and it’s also cheap and made by MSU (Michigan State University) can be had on Amazon but cost more that way.


I have this grow at least to figure out what to use for next time. Thank you for all the advice. I talked to someone earlier in this thread about all this stuff. I found so much conflicting threads on it. One thing that stuck was someone said the weed burned differently when using pool shock and stuff. Some think it won’t work at all lol.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 16, 2021)

Cousin_suds said:


> if you do use all the microbials don't run a sterile res. you will be putting bacteria in the res and then just killing them with the pool shock.
> you need to run one or the other, not both.


I’ve been told that and didn’t plan on putting peroxide, bleach or shock. Thank you for the reminder


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 16, 2021)

Can you guys tell me what’s going on please?


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I have this grow at least to figure out what to use for next time. Thank you for all the advice. I talked to someone earlier in this thread about all this stuff. I found so much conflicting threads on it. One thing that stuck was someone said the weed burned differently when using pool shock and stuff. Some think it won’t work at all lol.



Pool shock does not change how your plants burn or smoke. I used it for almost 10 years running flood and drain hydro to keep my res nice and clean after an issue with bacterial blooms one summer. You use a tiny amount of it and chlorine evaporates quickly so it’s not going to build up in your system. Chlorine is actually a tertiary plant growth nutrient. Anyone that doesn’t think pool shock will “work at all” doesn’t know shit honestly.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Oct 16, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Pool shock does not change how your plants burn or smoke. I used it for almost 10 years running flood and drain hydro to keep my res nice and clean after an issue with bacterial blooms one summer. You use a tiny amount of it and chlorine evaporates quickly so it’s not going to build up in your system. Chlorine is actually a tertiary plant growth nutrient. Anyone that doesn’t think pool shock will “work at all” doesn’t know shit honestly.


Chlorine is widely used in commercial grow ops for food and cannabis


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 16, 2021)

Thundercat said:


> Pool shock does not change how your plants burn or smoke. I used it for almost 10 years running flood and drain hydro to keep my res nice and clean after an issue with bacterial blooms one summer. You use a tiny amount of it and chlorine evaporates quickly so it’s not going to build up in your system. Chlorine is actually a tertiary plant growth nutrient. Anyone that doesn’t think pool shock will “work at all” doesn’t know shit honestly.


Do you have to worry about your water temps with your system?


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Oct 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Do you have to worry about your water temps with your system?


It’s best to keep it below 70 but I’ve read it guys running near 80 with chlorine and not having issue but I personally have not tried those temps. If you can chill it to about 68-70 and run sterile with no organics you should be fine. With all those bottles I would try to stick just to the base nutrients. Micro,grow,bloom as they shouldn’t have any organics and all those stimulants your trying to introduce aren’t needed to grow great stuff


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 16, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> It’s best to keep it below 70 but I’ve read it guys running near 80 with chlorine and not having issue but I personally have not tried those temps. If you can chill it to about 68-70 and run sterile with no organics you should be fine. With all those bottles I would try to stick just to the base nutrients. Micro,grow,bloom as they shouldn’t have any organics and all those stimulants your trying to introduce aren’t needed to grow great stuff


I keep seeing these YouTube videos and things saying crops went up xx% since changing to AN. I figured what the hell, but now I’m not thinking that at all.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Oct 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I was originally thinking about going with jacks. I decided not to bc the AN is ph balanced. I work for a Union, so I’m always a couple hrs from home and only get three, four hours a night at home. I was just hoping to get this system in check and be able to leave it for 14 hrs a day without babysitting it. I’m going to scrog it out, so I know that’s going to take some patients and time. I’ve never done scrog, so I’m excited to see how it turns out. The schedule I have from AN says to add all them bennies. Guess I’m going to run this, see how it does. I calculated wrong on some of the nuts I needed and didn’t get enough for the system for the whole grow. 300 bucks didn’t get me enough for one grow on two plants. I’ll have to do a lot more research on dry nutes and invest in a dosing machine for ph. View attachment 5010294View attachment 5010295


That is a lot of nutes. How big of a resevoir is that supposed to be for?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Oct 16, 2021)

70's natureboy said:


> That is a lot of nutes. How big of a resevoir is that supposed to be for?


The system is 20 gallons between the 2 plant totes and the control bucket. I thought it would be more but filling it with measuring it only 20 went in and filled to the bottom of the net pots.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Oct 17, 2021)

That puts you around 15 ml/gal for the base nutes. I don't know how watered down that stuff is but it's about twice as much as I use with GH. You should invest in a Truncheon stick to keep track of your nute strength. If you like to buy the best of the best then the Truncheon is what you want.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 16, 2021)

So, any idea what this is? Started from the top working it’s way down now. Can’t figure out the color but figured out what light burn is. They went into flower the 10th this month


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

what do you see? take a closeup of what you are talking about. 

and some details too: EC, pH, etc


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what do you see? take a closeup of what you are talking about.
> 
> and some details too: EC, pH, etc


I was burning the plants, I could tell bc they were tacoing really bad. Heat doesn’t go above 81, the fans weren’t blowing on them very hard. Humidity is always around 50% +\- 5%. PH stays around 5.8 +\- 1. TDS says 680, but I’ve been feeding the AN to almost full strength and should be higher I feel. I turned the light to 320 and all the way up. It stopped the burning for the most part. Last Saturday I put Hydrogen peroxide in it by mistake being dumb and stoned. I have it 24 hrs to burb it out. That’s the only thing I can think of but I have no idea. I feel like the light is burning them now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I feel like the light is burning them now


light distance to top of canopy is? light burn is more of leaves turning white. i don't see that.

is your EC dropping/rising/same?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> light distance to top of canopy is? light burn is more of leaves turning white. i don't see that.
> 
> is your EC dropping/rising/same?


The lights a little over 3 foot away now. I just don’t think it’s the light but at the same time the plants both responded to it being turned down to 320 watts and all the way to the top of the tent. Then, like a moron, I thought putting peroxide in would help not thinking about the live bacteria. I mixed up 24 gallons of RO water, put the peroxide in and let it sit for 24 hrs before adding my nutes. I just feel something off. I just checked PH and it’s at 5.5 now. The PPM’s only go down about 100 by the end of the week. I top off 2 gallons everyday with fresh Nutes added in it. I haven’t had any issues until I did my water change Sunday. 2 days later and it’s getting bad. Do you think the Peroxide threw my ph off? I just added two drops of PH up, I’ll wait two hrs and recheck it. Here’s some pictures I just took. The ends are starting to curl down now. Jesus I’m a dumb fuck for adding that peroxide. I knew I should’ve dumped the water and redid it. Bottom leafs are definitely not turning as fast tho


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

looks like they need some Mg in some of those fan leaves. maybe let your pH go up to 6.1 for a bit. Mg is better used above 5.8

and the roots look good still?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> looks like they need some Mg in some of those fan leaves. maybe let your pH go up to 6.1 for a bit. Mg is better used above 5.8
> 
> and the roots look good still?


Do you think it has enough Magnesium in the nutes, my PH has just dropped and isn’t taking enough in? I can recall reading responses from people who use 100% RO water and saying they almost have to add Cal/Mag or calmagic or something. You think it’s best to raise the PH first, check the plants after to see if they come back before adding anything? I really think the peroxide threw my PH off. I don’t get why the ends of the leafs are starting to curl down, suggestions? Is that from low Magnesium too? Honestly, should I just flush the system with new water? When people do flushes, do they change the water with clean, no nutes water, run it for a while, flush it, and after, put fresh RO water with nutes in it? My RO takes an entire day to make what I need. I’ve had to set my alarm in the middle of the night to put the 5 gallon bucket of water into the trash can. The grow in the apartment is so far away from the water source and I don’t think the landlord would be cool with me running new pex line to the room lmao. It’s just such an inconvenient way to get water, but I make it work. With all that being said, what would you do my friend? Thank you for all the advice and taking the time to help me out dude!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> looks like they need some Mg in some of those fan leaves. maybe let your pH go up to 6.1 for a bit. Mg is better used above 5.8
> 
> and the roots look good still?


The roots looked good Sunday when I was cleaning water out. They are the same brown color as the AN grow. They didn’t look rotten or smell off.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

i'd do 2 things for the Mg;
first give them a foliar spray of 1 TBSP of Epsom per gallon. right at lights out is best.
then bump up pH to around 6 to 6.2 and see what happens.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd do 2 things for the Mg;
> first give them a foliar spray of 1 TBSP of Epsom per gallon. right at lights out is best.
> then bump up pH to around 6 to 6.2 and see what happens.


That’s like salt, right? Epsom salt? I haven’t had to change PH yet, so I put two drops in to see what it does. I’ll do it slow if I have to Over the next day. I’ll go get some salt and spray it tonight when the lights go off. Do I soak the leafs really good, or just give them a mist? Seriously, I appreciate your time, thank you.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’ll go get some salt and spray it tonight when the lights go off.


i try to do it about 2 minutes before the lights go out (makes it easier to see what you are doing)

the goal is to spray the leaves especially the underside when the stomata are open. they eventually close shortly after the lights go out. luckily you are still early on in bloom: you don't want to get buds soaking wet and risk mold.

if it looks like this fixes your issue, just start adding 1 gram per gallon along with your nutes


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> The lights a little over 3 foot away now. I just don’t think it’s the light but at the same time the plants both responded to it being turned down to 320 watts and all the way to the top of the tent. Then, like a moron, I thought putting peroxide in would help not thinking about the live bacteria. I mixed up 24 gallons of RO water, put the peroxide in and let it sit for 24 hrs before adding my nutes. I just feel something off. I just checked PH and it’s at 5.5 now. The PPM’s only go down about 100 by the end of the week. I top off 2 gallons everyday with fresh Nutes added in it. I haven’t had any issues until I did my water change Sunday. 2 days later and it’s getting bad. Do you think the Peroxide threw my ph off? I just added two drops of PH up, I’ll wait two hrs and recheck it. Here’s some pictures I just took. The ends are starting to curl down now. Jesus I’m a dumb fuck for adding that peroxide. I knew I should’ve dumped the water and redid it. Bottom leafs are definitely not turning as fast tho[ATTACH type="full" alt="8615FB92-0262-4279-


You mentioned peroxide a few times, but how much? I really doubt peroxide is your issue, it's use is common and I see little effect on my ph with Jacks. Sure it kills bacteria, but you aren't in living soil and it also kills bad bacteria... like root rot.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i try to do it about 2 minutes before the lights go out (makes it easier to see what you are doing)
> 
> the goal is to spray the leaves especially the underside when the stomata are open. they eventually close shortly after the lights go out.


I spent a lot of time looking for that info a couple years back! The signal to noise ratio was about 1:1 with people saying to never spray undersides etc. etc. I finally found posts from people I trusted.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd do 2 things for the Mg;
> first give them a foliar spray of 1 TBSP of Epsom per gallon. right at lights out is best.
> then bump up pH to around 6 to 6.2 and see what happens.


I've seen both 1 TBSP and 1 TSP recommended, I wonder if it really matters for a spray?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 16, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I've seen both 1 TBSP and 1 TSP recommended, I wonder if it really matters for a spray?


i think the 2 values i've seen are 1 TBSP or 2 TBSP per gallon? i went with the 1. it seems like 2 sprays maybe 12 to 24 hrs apart fixes it up quick


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the 2 values i've seen are 1 TBSP or 2 TBSP per gallon? i went with the 1. it seems like 2 sprays maybe 12 to 24 hrs apart fixes it up quick





1212ham said:


> You mentioned peroxide a few times, but how much? I really doubt peroxide is your issue, it's use is common and I see little effect on my ph with Jacks. Sure it kills bacteria, but you aren't in living soil and it also kills bad bacteria... like root rot.


 Like I said, I was retarded about the entire situation with the peroxide. I tipped it upside down and just squirting a bunch into the clean RO water I have beneficial bacteria I put in it, like three different types. The roots look fine and I’ll take some pictures when the lights go on at 9.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I spent a lot of time looking for that info a couple years back! The signal to noise ratio was about 1:1 with people saying to never spray undersides etc. etc. I finally found posts from people I trusted.


What did your people say that you trusted and found to work?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think the 2 values i've seen are 1 TBSP or 2 TBSP per gallon? i went with the 1. it seems like 2 sprays maybe 12 to 24 hrs apart fixes it up quick


I saw post saying to use 1 teaspoon per gallon lol. I’ve been on these forums reading a lot over the past months and you always seem to make an appearance on 9 out of 10 of them. I trust what you say, seems like you’ve had your trail and error period behind you for the most part. Last night I almost bought jacks part A and B. The shipping is ridiculous and think I can get the 25lbs bags cheaper at my local grow shop. 130 for both 25lbs bags I didn’t think was horrible, especially considering I’ve seen how much you use, it’s nothing compared to mixing them fucking stupid bottles.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

1212ham said:


> You mentioned peroxide a few times, but how much? I really doubt peroxide is your issue, it's use is common and I see little effect on my ph with Jacks. Sure it kills bacteria, but you aren't in living soil and it also kills bad bacteria... like root rot.


What is everything you use for Nutes? I’m switching over to Jack 321 and wanted to know what else besides the 5-12-26, 15-0-0 and the epsom? I see they have a 10-30-20 for the first week or two of flower. Is this something you use when you feed them? Do you add silicas? I’ve seen post of people saying they added shit in and don’t have luck, just using the 3 part has worked best. With the PH, do you mix all your nutes, adjust PH and you’re good for the week or do you have to adjust once or twice a week?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I saw post saying to use 1 teaspoon per gallon lol. I’ve been on these forums reading a lot over the past months and you always seem to make an appearance on 9 out of 10 of them. I trust what you say, seems like you’ve had your trail and error period behind you for the most part. Last night I almost bought jacks part A and B. The shipping is ridiculous and think I can get the 25lbs bags cheaper at my local grow shop. 130 for both 25lbs bags I didn’t think was horrible, especially considering I’ve seen how much you use, it’s nothing compared to mixing them fucking stupid bottles.


i'm using the 1 part Jack's. they have a RO or Tap formula. i love it.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm using the 1 part Jack's. they have a RO or Tap formula. i love it.


That’s all you use is just the 5-12-26 with nothing else? I didn’t realize they had one made for RO water, that’s good to know. So my roots look amazing today, at least I think. It’s weird that both are showing the same signs of stress at the same time. Something I did or didn’t do was drastic, it hit them both at the very same time. Here’s some pictures of the roots I just took 60 seconds ago, they filled the 10 gallon tote big time!!! They’re the exact color in the first picture, the second and third the lightings off or something


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm using the 1 part Jack's. they have a RO or Tap formula. i love it.


Here are some pictures of how they’re doing today. Do you think 75-78 is not hot enough for them? I don’t see much of a color change


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

what's your pH at now?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

i use a fulvic and a kelp and a silica with that Jacks 1part. and southern AG for rot prevention.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> what's your pH at now?


I just got it to 6.0 this morning. It took a lot of PH up to just come up 1. Like 4 ML per the 24 gallons to raise it up just that one. I’m going to stick with 6 for right now and see if it fluctuates at all. When you say to add in a gram of epsom per gallon, are you saying pull out the ole didgies and weight a gram of that out per gallon?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I just got it to 6.0 this morning. It took a lot of PH up to just come up 1. Like 4 ML per the 24 gallons to raise it up just that one. I’m going to stick with 6 for right now and see if it fluctuates at all. When you say to add in a gram of epsom per gallon, are you saying pull out the ole didgies and weight a gram of that out per gallon?


i weigh all my dry nutes.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i use a fulvic and a kelp and a silica with that Jacks 1part. and southern AG for rot prevention.


If you don’t mind me asking, what company for what product and how much per gallon have you found works?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 17, 2021)

mr fulvic 1mL per gal
clean kelp 10mL per gal in bloom
bulletproof SI 2mL per gallon
southern ag capful once a week in feed res


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What did your people say that you trusted and found to work?


The same as rkymtnman, spray the undersides at lights out.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I saw post saying to use 1 teaspoon per gallon lol. I’ve been on these forums reading a lot over the past months and you always seem to make an appearance on 9 out of 10 of them. I trust what you say, seems like you’ve had your trail and error period behind you for the most part. Last night I almost bought jacks part A and B. The shipping is ridiculous and think I can get the 25lbs bags cheaper at my local grow shop. 130 for both 25lbs bags I didn’t think was horrible, especially considering I’ve seen how much you use, it’s nothing compared to mixing them fucking stupid bottles.


I did a lot of searching yesterday and found recommendations for both 1 teaspoon and 1 tablespoon per gallon for spray. 

Don't trust me to much, I have a LOT to learn! 
I bought a 6 pound Jack's 321 kit off ebay with free shipping for $35. People there resell Jacks and other nutes in smaller quantities.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What is everything you use for Nutes? I’m switching over to Jack 321 and wanted to know what else besides the 5-12-26, 15-0-0 and the epsom? I see they have a 10-30-20 for the first week or two of flower. Is this something you use when you feed them? Do you add silicas? I’ve seen post of people saying they added shit in and don’t have luck, just using the 3 part has worked best. With the PH, do you mix all your nutes, adjust PH and you’re good for the week or do you have to adjust once or twice a week?


I mix Jacks at exactly a 321 ratio with RO. It gives me around 5.8 ph and I raise it to 6.2ph with tap water, then dilute with RO as desired. Haven't added anything other than HO2O.

For Hempy buckets I mix and ph a batch to last a few days, but I also adjust it every day before feeding if needed. I had mag deficiency and started going in at 6.2 ph as Tint suggested and also raised ec to 1.6, seems to have worked. Check out Tint's grow journal and this thread, I think the mag def. discussion started a couple pages prior...






3 days on jack's 5-12-26 and the plants are loving it! Bye bye General Hydroponics forever


1.6ec no bueno. Seeing deficiency again. I'm tired of deficiencies. .2Ec of Calimagic, 2.2Ec of [email protected] 6.2Ph from now on. These are going to either grow or fry...



www.rollitup.org










Seven Sisters


Veg.



www.rollitup.org





To start flower I'm using TintEastwood's 10-30-20 recipe but with less Armor SI since I'm running out of space and will have to do some training, then back to 321.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> mr fulvic 1mL per gal
> clean kelp 10mL per gal in bloom
> bulletproof SI 2mL per gallon
> southern ag capful once a week in feed res


Rock on, I’m going to research all of that. Thank you for all the information and help dude


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 18, 2021)

1212ham said:


> The same as rkymtnman, spray the undersides at lights out.


I figured, thank you for the reassurance dude!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 18, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I did a lot of searching yesterday and found recommendations for both 1 teaspoon and 1 tablespoon per gallon for spray.
> 
> Don't trust me to much, I have a LOT to learn!
> I bought a 6 pound Jack's 321 kit off ebay with free shipping for $35. People there resell Jacks and other nutes in smaller quantities.


I was also on eBay looking at that. I figured I’d just go for the long term in saving money and by the big bags. Plus, if the world comes to an end I have two years of nutes hahahaha!!! JK


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 18, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I mix Jacks at exactly a 321 ratio with RO. It gives me around 5.8 ph and I raise it to 6.2ph with tap water, then dilute with RO as desired. Haven't added anything other than HO2O.
> 
> For Hempy buckets I mix and ph a batch to last a few days, but I also adjust it every day before feeding if needed. I had mag deficiency and started going in at 6.2 ph as Tint suggested and also raised ec to 1.6, seems to have worked. Check out Tint's grow journal and this thread, I think the mag def. discussion started a couple pages prior...
> 
> ...


Unlike last run, I choose to add and Ca and Mg this round.

I actually use only as much ArmorSi as needed to set final PH. Added last.

Silica, PH, prevent precip.





Silica In Hydroponics | Manic Botanix – Manic Botanix







manicbotanix.com


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 18, 2021)

1212ham said:


> I mix Jacks at exactly a 321 ratio with RO. It gives me around 5.8 ph and I raise it to 6.2ph with tap water, then dilute with RO as desired. Haven't added anything other than HO2O.
> 
> For Hempy buckets I mix and ph a batch to last a few days, but I also adjust it every day before feeding if needed. I had mag deficiency and started going in at 6.2 ph as Tint suggested and also raised ec to 1.6, seems to have worked. Check out Tint's grow journal and this thread, I think the mag def. discussion started a couple pages prior...
> 
> ...


So you can raise your PH by adding Faucet water and down with RO water?! I have Chlorine in my water, how long does it actually take to purge it completely out?

Yesterday I got my PH to 6.0. Today when I got home from work it dropped to 5.8 and is hard to bring up using the GH ph up (blue shit). I just got in the mail a new set of calibration fluid so I can weekly calibrate it. I need to learn EC and start using that reading instead of PPM. I’m going to get the ph up more and see if it helps. 


Why do you need to cut back and why are you running of if room. I don’t know what the Armor SI but guessing a silica.
Dude! Thank you for all the help and advice


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 18, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Unlike last run, I choose to add and Ca and Mg this round.
> View attachment 5031289
> I actually use only as much ArmorSi as needed to set final PH. Added last.
> 
> ...


What are these numbers I highlighted? Gallons? I can’t figure it out. Thank you for this chart dude! You guys on this forum are really awesome and so fucking helpful and not assholes with smart ass comments and advice


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I actually use only as much ArmorSi


you should give bulletproof Si a try. based on SiO2 not potassium silicate. doesn't mess with your K values. 

from cutting edge solutions.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

so how are the plants looking now?


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 18, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So you can raise your PH by adding Faucet water and down with RO water?! I have Chlorine in my water, how long does it actually take to purge it completely out?
> 
> Yesterday I got my PH to 6.0. Today when I got home from work it dropped to 5.8 and is hard to bring up using the GH ph up (blue shit). I just got in the mail a new set of calibration fluid so I can weekly calibrate it. I need to learn EC and start using that reading instead of PPM. I’m going to get the ph up more and see if it helps.
> 
> ...



Yes, municipal tap water will raise ph, they keep it above 7 to inhibit corrosion. I normally only need a few oz. per gallon max, my water is really hard at 1.3 EC and the alkalinity will raise ph. I don't worry about chlorine as I'm not adding any beneficial bacteria.








Alkalinity - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I use RO (or my furnace condensate) to to dilute my nute mix down to the desired EC, not to adjust ph. It has almost no effect on ph since it's such low EC, what I call a weak ph. It's why measuring the ph of distilled or RO is pointless, in a sense they have no ph, or very little. Distilled or RO is also bad for ph probes, with so few ions it tends to leach the ions out of the solution in the probe. ph probe bulbs are made of permeable glass to let the ions pass through.

I reduce the silica as I believe it strengthens/stiffens the plant, not so good for training. I really need to research... Thanks for the link @TintEastwood

I'm running out of space because plants grow. 
I waited to flip until I corrected the deficiency and my cabinet is only 65" tall..... but it might be 18" taller before the weekend is over!

ppm/500 = EC
EC x 500 = ppm


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 18, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What are these numbers I highlighted? Gallons? I can’t figure it out. Thank you for this chart dude! You guys on this forum are really awesome and so fucking helpful and not assholes with smart ass comments and advice View attachment 5031297


That's just the amounts to mix with the 6 gallons shown on the left


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you should give bulletproof Si a try. based on SiO2 not potassium silicate. doesn't mess with your K values.
> 
> from cutting edge solutions.


Great point. But dang spensive. Lol

I've been sneaking a little PowerSi into the mix up front. Grabbed up a bottle a few months back. Thick like honey, but clear.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 18, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Great point. But dang spensive. Lol


i just chalk up any expenses as having an endless supply of ganja on hand to offset that. lol.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 18, 2021)

1212ham said:


> That's just the amounts to mix with the 6 gallons shown on the left


I use these 10gal bins. Filled with about 7 gallons of RO.

On my spreadsheet, I'm mixing nutrients for only 6 gallons because that gives me the final EC I desire. If I mix for 7 gallons, I need to dilute with about a gallon of RO.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 19, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Yes, municipal tap water will raise ph, they keep it above 7 to inhibit corrosion. I normally only need a few oz. per gallon max, my water is really hard at 1.3 EC and the alkalinity will raise ph. I don't worry about chlorine as I'm not adding any beneficial bacteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand. I have a spring a mile down the road from my apartment, guess I’m going to fill up a bucket and play around. Every night this week I’ve adjusted my ph to 6.0, 6.1 has been almost impossible to reach. I’ve been using a lot of ph up to raise it, A LOT!!! When I get home the next day it’s right back at 5.6 - 5.7. The new batch of water I have stored in the trash can for Sunday’s change right now stays at 6.2 and hasn’t gone up or down at all In the past three days.

I’ve read a little about silica and how it toughen ups the cells in the plant. I get what you’re saying about them growing lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 19, 2021)

1212ham said:


> That's just the amounts to mix with the 6 gallons shown on the left


Ok, I get it now, thank you


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so how are the plants looking now?


still flush I think. I’m going to add that epsom I got into this batch of water. I’m going to add the gram per gallon you suggested, unless you think I should start lower? I just took these pictures now.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 19, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i just chalk up any expenses as having an endless supply of ganja on hand to offset that. lol.


I can’t wait for that!!! One of my buddies is at that point. Keeps adding new LED lights, CO2, fans out the ass.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 19, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I use these 10gal bins. Filled with about 7 gallons of RO.
> 
> On my spreadsheet, I'm mixing nutrients for only 6 gallons because that gives me the final EC I desire. If I mix for 7 gallons, I need to dilute with about a gallon of RO.
> 
> View attachment 5031415


That’s awesome and I’m going to get one of them next time I’m out. I’m going to play around with the spring water down the road and with the RO water. I think my buddy said the water out of the springs been around 250/300 PPM. I’m going to get some tomorrow and test it to be sure. Have you have any issues with the float valve at all? I’m worried about leaving a valve and it doesn’t work and I flood my apartment out.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 19, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> That’s awesome and I’m going to get one of them next time I’m out. I’m going to play around with the spring water down the road and with the RO water. I think my buddy said the water out of the springs been around 250/300 PPM. I’m going to get some tomorrow and test it to be sure. Have you have any issues with the float valve at all? I’m worried about leaving a valve and it doesn’t work and I flood my apartment out.


Indeed I've read about float failures. So it can happen. I've had no problems in 3 yrs.
I only have a concrete floor garage to flood.

When I run Jacks, my res PH is more stable when starting with RO water.

See if you can find an analysis report on the local spring water. Calcium ppm and other.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 20, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Indeed I've read about float failures. So it can happen. I've had no problems in 3 yrs.
> I only have a concrete floor garage to flood.
> 
> When I run Jacks, my res PH is more stable when starting with RO water.
> ...


Me and the wife are going to buy property next year. My plan is to build a 24’x24’ solid block room off the back of the house we choose. I’ll have a floor drain, ten foot ceilings, water, 220 power, I just can’t wait.
Ive asked for a report and always told to go online. Go online and it’s like a yr or two old but doesn’t really state anything of importance.
Can you tell me what this reading is, or how to read it? I’m trying to switch to EC, not PPM. I just mixed up a new batch of water with nutes and I’m reading 6.0 PH and that picture is my EC I think. 
I also put 15 grams of epsom in 24 gallons of ro water.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so how are the plants looking now?


So, they weren’t getting better at all. I just completely changed the water and cleaned the system out by hand with no chemicals but ro water and a lot of clean towels lol. I think I got the rags to soak up most of the residue. The water splashing on the top of the tote was leaving a thick white stain. I don’t know if that was the Ph up but it was bad. They seem to be doing better from what I can tell in the past hour lol. I gave them a super cut tho, like bad!!! PH stable at 6.1 and I added 15 grams of epsom for 24 gallons. My schedule says not to add beneficial bacteria, but I did ‍ Lol 

Next grow, I’m moving the entire tent to the front of the pool so I can take the entire tent off to get all the way around the plants. I can only hit 2 of the four sides, so if I move it I’ll be able to reach front, left side and rear. I need to get the Current Culture root thing to stick in the rear bulkheads from keeping roots being pulled by the pump. It is a mother fucker to get roots out of that 1” fucking return line!!!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so how are the plants looking now?


----------



## Mr. Mohaskey (Nov 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Me and the wife are going to buy property next year. My plan is to build a 24’x24’ solid block room off the back of the house we choose. I’ll have a floor drain, ten foot ceilings, water, 220 power, I just can’t wait.
> Ive asked for a report and always told to go online. Go online and it’s like a yr or two old but doesn’t really state anything of importance.
> Can you tell me what this reading is, or how to read it? I’m trying to switch to EC, not PPM. I just mixed up a new batch of water with nutes and I’m reading 6.0 PH and that picture is my EC I think. View attachment 5032197
> I also put 15 grams of epsom in 24 gallons of ro water.


Pretty sure that would read 1.58EC


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr. Mohaskey said:


> Pretty sure that would read 1.58EC


Does that seem high, low or normal?


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Does that seem high, low or normal?


Your plants decide that. Some people run 1.2, some run 2.2. I'm at 1.6.... two weeks after flip.


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 21, 2021)

That seems pretty high for veg, I wouldn't go over 600 ppm, or maybe .6 ec till you flip to flower, then start out around 1 ec and go up from there.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 21, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Your plants decide that. Some people run 1.2, some run 2.2. I'm at 1.6.... two weeks after flip.


Last week they burned a little on the tips. Today they seem good, color coming back slow. I’m in the 3rd week on the feeding schedule.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 21, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> That seems pretty high for veg, I wouldn't go over 600 ppm, or maybe .6 ec till you flip to flower, then start out around 1 ec and go up from there.


I’m in my third week of flower. I went a little less this week then recommended. Last week I went strong and they burned a little. This week I backed off and added 15 grams of Epsom for 24 gallons of water. I think I should’ve went more though.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 21, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Unlike last run, I choose to add and Ca and Mg this round.
> View attachment 5031289
> I actually use only as much ArmorSi as needed to set final PH. Added last.
> 
> ...


I just got a chance to read the article, good stuff. Do you try to lower your PH to add more Si? What is your typical PH after adding all your nutes before adding the Si? Seems like it has more benefits then I thought.


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 21, 2021)

By the third week of flower i usually have flowers, not trying to be an asshole, but something doesn't seem right


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 21, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I just got a chance to read the article, good stuff. Do you try to lower your PH to add more Si? What is your typical PH after adding all your nutes before adding the Si? Seems like it has more benefits then I thought.


Starting with RO.

Typical res PH after mixing everything is around 5.4.

Then I add about 6ml of ArmorSi to hit around 6.2

I know everything tells me to add the Si first. My Jacks mix is virtually clear, no difference visually with or without silica. No precip in my res doing it this way.

Hope that's of some help


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 21, 2021)

how they looking now? 

don't know who said it but 3 wks after flip, there should be flowers forming


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 22, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> By the third week of flower i usually have flowers, not trying to be an asshole, but something doesn't seem right


Dude!!! I am soooooo glad someone said it!!! My buddy had beautiful buds already stacking at just 2 weeks, co2 though. If I’m being honest, I don’t think cutting 30-70% of the fan leafs off every other day but honestly like everyday for the past four weeks helped. This is what the bud sites look like today.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 22, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Starting with RO.
> 
> Typical res PH after mixing everything is around 5.4.
> 
> ...


What do you try to get your PH to stay at or do you adjust it during the week?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how they looking now?
> 
> don't know who said it but 3 wks after flip, there should be flowers forming


I just posted some pictures of the plants close up to @Riddick65 couple post up


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 22, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> By the third week of flower i usually have flowers, not trying to be an asshole, but something doesn't seem right


Last Saturday I took I bet 75% of the fan leafs. Picture shows how I chopped her. First is how she was before I went all chop chop crazy on it. You think I stressed it out horribly cutting it down and hard over a bunch of weeks almost daily?


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't like defoliation, but if you're going to do it, you're supposed to wait till they just start throwing flower, then do it.
I'll take maybe 35% of the leaves when they start to flower, not defoliation but pruning. Cull the leaves that are laying on top of other leaves, laying on top of buds, or growing backwards into the plant. Leaves laying on top of each other will stay wet from transpiration, providing powdery mildew and bud rot a place to start.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 22, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> I don't like defoliation, but if you're going to do it, you're supposed to wait till they just start throwing flower, then do it.
> I'll take maybe 35% of the leaves when they start to flower, not defoliation but pruning. Cull the leaves that are laying on top of other leaves, laying on top of buds, or growing backwards into the plant. Leaves laying on top of each other will stay wet from transpiration, providing powdery mildew and bud rot a place to start.


So, do you think it’s not going to produce like it should or it’s just going to take longer to mature? I didn’t realize you were suppose to wait, I thought you wanted to do it the first two weeks of budding.


----------



## Riddick65 (Nov 22, 2021)

2 weeks into flower, this is about when i do a little pruning, but no where close to what you've done.
It's hard to say what it will do to your yield. I would expect it to slow the plant down some. They look pretty healthy otherwise, so they should bounce back pretty well. Just, don't love them to death.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 23, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What do you try to get your PH to stay at or do you adjust it during the week?


Current mix naturally drifts a point or two over 3 days. Between 5.8 and 6.4.
Average 6.1. Coco.
Fresh res mixed every 3 days.

I've learned additives may result in unstable PH. Especially organics.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 23, 2021)

Riddick65 said:


> View attachment 5033657
> 2 weeks into flower, this is about when i do a little pruning, but no where close to what you've done.
> It's hard to say what it will do to your yield. I would expect it to slow the plant down some. They look pretty healthy otherwise, so they should bounce back pretty well. Just, don't love them to death.


I just thought about this. I have a heater near the tent that is a IR heater. It actually brightens the tent up bc I don’t close it at night, I close the bedroom door. Would the light from that be fucking with the sleep schedule? I can tell the plants have bounced back today. Fan leafs have gotten bigger and they look more healthy. I just took this picture now. I’m not cutting anymore leads unless I’m the way of another budding site from now on.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 23, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Current mix naturally drifts a point or two over 3 days. Between 5.8 and 6.4.
> Average 6.1. Coco.
> Fresh res mixed every 3 days.
> 
> I've learned additives may result in unstable PH. Especially organics.


How do you grow?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 23, 2021)

i'd want that tent to be pitch black during lights off. no little leds on timers, pumps, etc either


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd want that tent to be pitch black during lights off. no little leds on timers, pumps, etc either


That’s what I figured. Any easy high cfm tent side holders or just tape pvc? lmfao I had todo it for the fan in the corner or it hit and skips, plus I have two fans out of the tent blowing in all day.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd want that tent to be pitch black during lights off. no little leds on timers, pumps, etc either


I got all the lights and leds covered in the room. They look like they’re starting to bounce back now. Picture just taken. Buds are starting to take form.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd want that tent to be pitch black during lights off. no little leds on timers, pumps, etc either


I also downloaded this app called Photone and paid 6 bucks for the led full spectrum. Seems to be semi reliable. You or anyone ever used or heard reviews?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I also downloaded this app called Photone and paid 6 bucks for the led full spectrum. Seems to be semi reliable. You or anyone ever used or heard reviews?


does it measure the spectrum i guess? sounds pretty cool.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 24, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I also downloaded this app called Photone and paid 6 bucks for the led full spectrum. Seems to be semi reliable. You or anyone ever used or heard reviews?


I use the free version of Photone.
Gives me a good reference. No idea how accurate.
Showing around 40dli under my 315 cmh


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> does it measure the spectrum i guess? sounds pretty cool.


I guess it says without being completely calibrated beyond what they did, it’s within 10%. It has a feature I can use to calibrate it. It seems ok, and says the middle is like 900-1000 PPFD umol/m2(squared)s at like 20”. Sides are at 650/700


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2021)

that's pretty cool. 

i just have a cheap lux meter off Ebay. that seems way better.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I use the free version of Photone.
> Gives me a good reference. No idea how accurate.
> Showing around 40dli under my 315 cmh


I like it and seems to be a good app to reference my light off of. Even if it off by 100, I can’t watch the plants and know the reading I got at this was too much and back it off.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's pretty cool.
> 
> i just have a cheap lux meter off Ebay. that seems way better.


When you say cheap, what’s a cheap meter off of eBay? Less then 100 bucks?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When you say cheap, what’s a cheap meter off of eBay? Less then 100 bucks?


23 bucks i think??? the lux part seems fairly accurate but the conversion to ppfd is sketchy i think. i use a lighting website for that conversion.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> 23 bucks i think??? the lux part seems fairly accurate but the conversion to ppfd is sketchy i think. i use a lighting website for that conversion.


I can change it to LUX


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 24, 2021)

Accuracy 100,000 Lux Digital Hydroponic Grow Light Meter Photometer Luxmeter | eBay


Can be used by nurseries, hydroponics, hobby orchid growers, or anyone who installs lighting or needs to check and audit light levels. - Ranges: 0 - 100,000 Lux. - Photo Sensor: one silicon photo diode with filter.



www.ebay.com


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 24, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I like it and seems to be a good app to reference my light off of. Even if it off by 100, I can’t watch the plants and know the reading I got at this was too much and back it off.


Also. Will not run on my older android cell phone.
Runs fine on my newest, but phone sensor limited to 35000lux. Free app so no complaints.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> Accuracy 100,000 Lux Digital Hydroponic Grow Light Meter Photometer Luxmeter | eBay
> 
> 
> Can be used by nurseries, hydroponics, hobby orchid growers, or anyone who installs lighting or needs to check and audit light levels. - Ranges: 0 - 100,000 Lux. - Photo Sensor: one silicon photo diode with filter.
> ...


You use it often?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 24, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Also. Will not run on my older android cell phone.
> Runs fine on my newest, but phone sensor limited to 35000lux. Free app so no complaints.


I have the newer iPhone, seems to work good. I love that you have to cover the phone camera with paper lol. @rkymtnman I was messing around with app and figured out how to get the different readings.


----------



## TintEastwood (Nov 24, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> cover the phone camera with paper


I tried that, but for whatever reasons the app told me to remove the paper. Must be my hardware or android.


----------



## drbudkilo (Nov 24, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When I grew in the past I always used Fox Farm nutes. I was looking at Jacks nute line, as I’ve heard nothing but good things. I’m also shopping around trying to figure out what RO system to even get for my city water. I dry ran my setup to check for leaks and all I can smell in the control bucket is chlorine, BAD! I didn’t know if it’s really necessary to get a 8 plus stage RO system with UV. I’ve read if I use RO water I might have to add cal/mag. At the same time I also see if using the correct nutes I wouldn’t need to supplement with cal/mag. If I use Jacks with their recommendation on feeding would I need to add cal/mag to the RO water? I’ve tried researching and can’t seem to find the proper answer for my situation. This is the setup so far, I’ll be using 2 - 250w led QB’s - 4 boards total and dialed down to 200w for 400w total in the tent. Yes, it’s in a kiddie pool lolView attachment 4955854View attachment 4955853


just add 10 % house water back to ro will provide sufficient buffer 
the standard is 50 ppm carbonate


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> You use it often?


only if i'm trying different lights and or hanging heights. so not much


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> only if i'm trying different lights and or hanging heights. so not much


What light are you using? What have you found to be a good watt to height to be? I have the light I have at 415 watts at like 20” and they seem to be doing fine. With that app measuring light, the low buds on the front side at down into like the 400/500 range now. I don’t know if closing the tent completely would give them overall better light to or it is what it is. I can’t really read the output of the light with the tent completely closed. I’m going to write them and tell them to put a timer on it and it can takes readings on a timer. Something. That’s what’s nicer about the ones with the cords.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 25, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What light are you using? What have you found to be a good watt to height to be? I have the light I have at 415 watts at like 20” and they seem to be doing fine. With that app measuring light, the low buds on the front side at down into like the 400/500 range now. I don’t know if closing the tent completely would give them overall better light to or it is what it is. I can’t really read the output of the light with the tent completely closed. I’m going to write them and tell them to put a timer on it and it can takes readings on a timer. Something. That’s what’s nicer about the ones with the cords.


i'm 480 watts in 3x4. plus some UVA and far red. i'm probably 16" away from plant tops.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 25, 2021)

drbudkilo said:


> just add 10 % house water back to ro will provide sufficient buffer
> the standard is 50 ppm carbonate


I’m going to try that this week.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm 480 watts in 3x4. plus some UVA and far red. i'm probably 16" away from plant tops.


Do you have them in the board? I’m thinking about getting some far red and trying the Emerson effect next grow to see if it helps.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 26, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Do you have them in the board? I’m thinking about getting some far red and trying the Emerson effect next grow to see if it helps.


that was my thought when i bought them. they are the growmaus far red pucks. the uva is led black light bulbs.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> Also. Will not run on my older android cell phone.
> Runs fine on my newest, but phone sensor limited to 35000lux. Free app so no complaints.


It's a beta version for android. It's very inaccurate on my 2 identical androids and both max at 22900 lux or 413 par. The lux readings are less than half of those from my lux meter. I've also had trouble with it locking up on both phones and just now got a pop-up saying "One UI isn't responding". Looking at feedback on the app store I see complaints about inaccuracy and the app freezing. 

If you go to calibration, it says "Photone is not yet factory calibrated for your device model. The built in light sensors are known to be quite inaccurate and might require calibration. If you don't measure what you expect on a reference, then calibrate."

Everything I've seen says the iPhone version has good accuracy.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 26, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> does it measure the spectrum i guess? sounds pretty cool.


Yes, the android version shows 3500k for my 3500k strips.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 26, 2021)

TintEastwood said:


> I tried that, but for whatever reasons the app told me to remove the paper. Must be my hardware or android.


The paper is for the ihone version.


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 26, 2021)

1212ham said:


> Yes, the android version shows 3500k for my 3500k strips.


so do you think it's accurate enough if i have 4000k QBs and some added far red and UVA to measure those 2 add-ons?


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 27, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> so do you think it's accurate enough if i have 4000k QBs and some added far red and UVA to measure those 2 add-ons?


No idea, I just know it got the color temperature right for my 3500k light.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 28, 2021)

drbudkilo said:


> just add 10 % house water back to ro will provide sufficient buffer
> the standard is 50 ppm carbonate


So I added 10%, which works out to be 2.5 gallons for the 24 gallon system. I forgot to get a EC reading before adding it to the RO water. I’m just going to cut it down to 75% recommended dose. See how it does this week.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 28, 2021)

1212ham said:


> It's a beta version for android. It's very inaccurate on my 2 identical androids and both max at 22900 lux or 413 par. The lux readings are less than half of those from my lux meter. I've also had trouble with it locking up on both phones and just now got a pop-up saying "One UI isn't responding". Looking at feedback on the app store I see complaints about inaccuracy and the app freezing.
> 
> If you go to calibration, it says "Photone is not yet factory calibrated for your device model. The built in light sensors are known to be quite inaccurate and might require calibration. If you don't measure what you expect on a reference, then calibrate."
> 
> Everything I've seen says the iPhone version has good accuracy.


I was reading reviews and comments people left about the app. Even on the iPhone version it still froze up on me twice. The reads I’ve been taking have stayed consistent, and at 450 watts 20” away they don’t seem to mind it. If they start bleaching, what’s the first sign to watch for?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that was my thought when i bought them. they are the growmaus far red pucks. the uva is led black light bulbs.


You have a picture of the light you’re using?


----------



## rkymtnman (Nov 28, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> You have a picture of the light you’re using?


check out the Atreum lighting thread here. i put a pic up of my DIY.


----------



## 1212ham (Nov 28, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I was reading reviews and comments people left about the app. Even on the iPhone version it still froze up on me twice. The reads I’ve been taking have stayed consistent, and at 450 watts 20” away they don’t seem to mind it. If they start bleaching, what’s the first sign to watch for?





Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I was reading reviews and comments people left about the app. Even on the iPhone version it still froze up on me twice. The reads I’ve been taking have stayed consistent, and at 450 watts 20” away they don’t seem to mind it. If they start bleaching, what’s the first sign to watch for?


They look bleached on top.









Cannabis Light Burn & Light Bleaching Symptoms & Solutions!


Light bleaching is similar to bleached hair from spending ample time under the sun. Read for more information on how to prevent and solve light bleaching.




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 28, 2021)

1212ham said:


> They look bleached on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leafs have taken over again lol I’ve only been taking like ten off a day and just keep tucking the other ones. They always pop back up by the end of the day.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Nov 28, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> check out the Atreum lighting thread here. i put a pic up of my DIY.


I tried looking but had no luck. I e never really navigated thru this site.


----------



## HydroDawg421 (Nov 29, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When I grew in the past I always used Fox Farm nutes. I was looking at Jacks nute line, as I’ve heard nothing but good things. I’m also shopping around trying to figure out what RO system to even get for my city water. I dry ran my setup to check for leaks and all I can smell in the control bucket is chlorine, BAD! I didn’t know if it’s really necessary to get a 8 plus stage RO system with UV. I’ve read if I use RO water I might have to add cal/mag. At the same time I also see if using the correct nutes I wouldn’t need to supplement with cal/mag. If I use Jacks with their recommendation on feeding would I need to add cal/mag to the RO water? I’ve tried researching and can’t seem to find the proper answer for my situation. This is the setup so far, I’ll be using 2 - 250w led QB’s - 4 boards total and dialed down to 200w for 400w total in the tent. Yes, it’s in a kiddie pool lolView attachment 4955854View attachment 4955853


The sun will evaporate chlorine in just a few hours and food-grade hydrogen peroxide will also neutralize chlorine.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Nov 29, 2021)

Vitamin C powder (ascorbic acid) removes chlorine really quick. I think it was like within 10 minutes


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 1, 2021)

HydroDawg421 said:


> The sun will evaporate chlorine in just a few hours and food-grade hydrogen peroxide will also neutralize chlorine.


I have a spring a mile from my house, says it’s 38 PPM. I put some of that into the system to see how it does. My PH actually went up and had to use PH down. Working 10 hr days is hard when you only have 12 hrs a day to get shit with the plants done, and my wife lol.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 1, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Vitamin C powder (ascorbic acid) removes chlorine really quick. I think it was like within 10 minutes


I’ve read something on this. I didn’t know it if was true though.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 1, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’ve read something on this. I didn’t know it if was true though.


Id like to know that aswell especially since my problem is chloramine and not just chlorine..ive read reports on it being useful for chlorine not chloramine but have seen people use it for chloramine aswell… i just dont want to take that route


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 2, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Id like to know that aswell especially since my problem is chloramine and not just chlorine..ive read reports on it being useful for chlorine not chloramine but have seen people use it for chloramine aswell… i just dont want to take that route


RO waters been working for me. I think it takes that out of the water as well. I feel it was worth the investment for me to have the clean water being hooked onto village water.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 2, 2021)

how we looking now?


----------



## cobshopgrow (Dec 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I can change it to LUXView attachment 5034735


i guess youre not using any CO2?
can only say i also have no luck with 900+, even 800 over a long period is taxing them in my case.
you may can make it work, but your plants look like they have quite some weeks to go and the stress signs are a bit early for my taste, would really reduce a bit and let them groove.


----------



## 1212ham (Dec 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I have a spring a mile from my house, says it’s 38 PPM. I put some of that into the system to see how it does. My PH actually went up and had to use PH down. Working 10 hr days is hard when you only have 12 hrs a day to get shit with the plants done, and my wife lol.


That spring sounds like great water, but chlorine isn't a problem unless you add beneficial microbes and the carbon filter in your RO will remove most the chlorine and chloramine anyway. Many people run a sterile res by using chlorine or H2O2.

"Most public tap water in Europe and North America is highly regulated, tested and certified for drinking. However, to make it safe, chlorine is added which may make it taste and smell bad. Activated Carbon filters are excellent at removing chlorine and related poor taste and odor. High quality activated carbon filters can remove 95% or more of the free chlorine."



https://tappwater.co/en/what-activated-carbon-filters-remove/











How to remove chlorine and chloramine from tap water? - EN


Why are chemicals such as chlorine and chloramine added to tap water? How can you remove or reduce the chlorine in tap water?




tappwater.co


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Dec 2, 2021)

Chlorine is a gas at room temp and dissipates quickly with exposure to air, no filter needed. Chloramines are another story.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 2, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> how we looking now?


They’re starting to come into their own now. That stress I put on them was bad. Seems like with the spring water I added took the ph to 6.2. I put 1ml of PH down in Monday and it’s been going down .1 everyday. I can live like that, and someone mentioned they let it run up or down to get the full spectrum that’s recommended. What do you think? This is week four minus an entire week they were stressed due to me chopping most the plant up lol. This gorilla glue 4 grows like a mother fucker! Leafs are starting to get skinny and longer, almost like a sativa. The leafs were short and fat before. Sunday when I did my water change I always shopvac the bottom of the plant totes. This week the water was completely brown, like dark, dark brown. Seemed like nutes were building up or something. I checked EC every hr, didn’t go down until the next day. I’m going to make sure I don’t let the water run down. I’ve been filling every two days but they’re drinking like 2 gallons a day now.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 2, 2021)

1212ham said:


> That spring sounds like great water, but chlorine isn't a problem unless you add beneficial microbes and the carbon filter in your RO will remove most the chlorine and chloramine anyway. Many people run a sterile res by using chlorine or H2O2.
> 
> "Most public tap water in Europe and North America is highly regulated, tested and certified for drinking. However, to make it safe, chlorine is added which may make it taste and smell bad. Activated Carbon filters are excellent at removing chlorine and related poor taste and odor. High quality activated carbon filters can remove 95% or more of the free chlorine."
> 
> ...


Next run I’m doing the jacks and other products guys have mentioned to me on this site. I’ll start with RO water and add shock myself.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 2, 2021)

cobshopgrow said:


> i guess youre not using any CO2?
> can only say i also have no luck with 900+, even 800 over a long period is taxing them in my case.
> you may can make it work, but your plants look like they have quite some weeks to go and the stress signs are a bit early for my taste, would really reduce a bit and let them groove.


I’ll try going down to half strength this week and see how they do. The tips I noticed today look burned a little. I didn’t even check my EC either, stupid. I’ve been writing notes and taking readings after each individual nute. I can wait with that to keep the TDS lower.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 2, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Chlorine is a gas at room temp and dissipates quickly with exposure to air, no filter needed. Chloramines are another story.


I’ve heard chloramines are a real mother fucker! I can’t express how happy I am I don’t have it in my water at all.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 2, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> They’re starting to come into their own now. That stress I put on them was bad. Seems like with the spring water I added took the ph to 6.2. I put 1ml of PH down in Monday and it’s been going down .1 everyday. I can live like that, and someone mentioned they let it run up or down to get the full spectrum that’s recommended. What do you think? This is week four minus an entire week they were stressed due to me chopping most the plant up lol. This gorilla glue 4 grows like a mother fucker! Leafs are starting to get skinny and longer, almost like a sativa. The leafs were short and fat before. Sunday when I did my water change I always shopvac the bottom of the plant totes. This week the water was completely brown, like dark, dark brown. Seemed like nutes were building up or something. I checked EC every hr, didn’t go down until the next day. I’m going to make sure I don’t let the water run down. I’ve been filling every two days but they’re drinking like 2 gallons a day now.View attachment 5039544View attachment 5039545


Looking good. You can let it run at a PH of 6.2 with no issues so no need to ph it down any if it’s dropping slowly everyday. I would let it start at the 6.2 and work it’s way down for a few days before making any adjustments as long as it doesn’t fall too low. But looks like your getting it dialed in pretty good. Best of luck to ya hope it gets easier for you as you learn your system and the plants.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 2, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Looking good. You can let it run at a PH of 6.2 with no issues so no need to ph it down any if it’s dropping slowly everyday. I would let it start at the 6.2 and work it’s way down for a few days before making any adjustments as long as it doesn’t fall too low. But looks like your getting it dialed in pretty good. Best of luck to ya hope it gets easier for you as you learn your system and the plants.


Thanks dude! What would you say is your bottom where you’d start adding in tap water? Also, do you have one strain you’ve come to really know and just stick to that? I don’t know if I stay with the GG4 or try another. I’ve always wanted todo Banner 3. It seems like a bitch to grow though. Maybe it was just me and the clone I got was complete shit and almost dead with nasty ass flys in it. I like water for this reason, I don’t see them stupid flys. I keep taking off fan leafs. Yesterday I did a pretty good cutting. Not a lot, maybe 5% of it. But I keep taking them off bc they’re covering other sites. I try pushing down what I can. They’re starting to really stink now. I wonder if the neighbors can smell it. I forgot how much it actually really smells. What’s a good humidity? Mine was at 62% today. It’s wild how you walk into the room and feel the humidity hit you. I left the bedroom door open and it dropped right away to 52%. Bet the smell spread thru then. Dehumidifiers are kind of expensive. But I need to find one. My light today when I measured was 11 inches away. The top of the three main buds where white while the others looked like green. I think I cooked em. I raised it up to 18”, hopefully that will be better. The fan leafs didn’t show any sign of bleaching that I could see. What’s a good height you think? 3x3 450 watts


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Thanks dude! What would you say is your bottom where you’d start adding in tap water? Also, do you have one strain you’ve come to really know and just stick to that? I don’t know if I stay with the GG4 or try another. I’ve always wanted todo Banner 3. It seems like a bitch to grow though. Maybe it was just me and the clone I got was complete shit and almost dead with nasty ass flys in it. I like water for this reason, I don’t see them stupid flys. I keep taking off fan leafs. Yesterday I did a pretty good cutting. Not a lot, maybe 5% of it. But I keep taking them off bc they’re covering other sites. I try pushing down what I can. They’re starting to really stink now. I wonder if the neighbors can smell it. I forgot how much it actually really smells. What’s a good humidity? Mine was at 62% today. It’s wild how you walk into the room and feel the humidity hit you. I left the bedroom door open and it dropped right away to 52%. Bet the smell spread thru then. Dehumidifiers are kind of expensive. But I need to find one. My light today when I measured was 11 inches away. The top of the three main buds where white while the others looked like green. I think I cooked em. I raised it up to 18”, hopefully that will be better. The fan leafs didn’t show any sign of bleaching that I could see. What’s a good height you think? 3x3 450 watts


I wouldn’t let it get any lower than 5.5 before adding in some tap. I don’t have a couple strains I run over and over. Critical mass,blue cheese,gold leaf, What I go by is i cut fans off on day 1 of flip and then again no later than 21 days from the flip but try not to just chop all the big fans just the ones hiding bud sites. The height is a hard one because each strain stretches a little different so a good rule of thumb is to flip when they are half the height you want them to finish at then as you go you will see how each strain ends up.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I wouldn’t let it get any lower than 5.5 before adding in some tap. I don’t have a couple strains I run over and over. Critical mass,blue cheese,gold leaf, What I go by is i cut fans off on day 1 of flip and then again no later than 21 days from the flip but try not to just chop all the big fans just the ones hiding bud sites. The height is a hard one because each strain stretches a little different so a good rule of thumb is to flip when they are half the height you want them to finish at then as you go you will see how each strain ends up.


I figured 5.5 was the bottom. Do you get it back up to 6.2 when doing it? I have a problem man! I just keep taking leafs off that are covering bud sites. They just grow so fast! Like, one day they will be small and not a problem. The next day, literally, they’re twice the size and covering sites up. I feel I’m doing more harm then good, but I don’t want the leafs in the way of the sites.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I figured 5.5 was the bottom. Do you get it back up to 6.2 when doing it? I have a problem man! I just keep taking leafs off that are covering bud sites. They just grow so fast! Like, one day they will be small and not a problem. The next day, literally, they’re twice the size and covering sites up. I feel I’m doing more harm then good, but I don’t want the leafs in the way of the sites.


Yeah you can take it up to 6.4-6.5 and let it drift back down. I wouldn’t worry to much about them covering bud sites too much you will be surprised at how they develop even with big fan leaves over them. Just try to keep the big fan leaves from laying on top of each other because it creates a lot of moisture on those 2 surfaces great place for mildew to develop. I see some do a heavy defoliation at day 21 and some say not to do it so just find that happy medium that works for you and as you get more grows under ya you will see what works for you. It’s a great hobby but try not to over think it not like they will just up and die in hours if you make small mistakes. Make sure your ph is good and keep from over feeding and your good.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’ve heard chloramines are a real mother fucker! I can’t express how happy I am I don’t have it in my water at all.


You heard wrong. The amount of chloramine in tap water is well below any levels that will cause any harm to your plants. Myself and tens of thousands of others have been using tap water that contains it for decades. Not a single problem from using tap water that contains chloramine. 

"We treat Portland's drinking water with chlorine to kill harmful microorganisms and make the water safe to drink. We then add ammonia to the water to form* chloramines*, which make chlorine last longer and better protect public health."


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I feel I’m doing more harm then good, but I don’t want the leafs in the way of the sites


buds will grow whether they are covered or not. i don't trim hardly anything and even my lower buds grow nicely. but like treesome said, the ones that lay on top of each other could cause some humidity/mold issues.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You heard wrong. The amount of chloramine in tap water is well below any levels that will cause any harm to your plants. Myself and tens of thousands of others have been using tap water that contains it for decades. Not a single problem from using tap water that contains chloramine.
> 
> "We treat Portland's drinking water with chlorine to kill harmful microorganisms and make the water safe to drink. We then add ammonia to the water to form* chloramines*, which make chlorine last longer and better protect public health."


if your houseplants don't die from your water, it's safe to use for growing


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

Mine don’t die


rkymtnman said:


> if your houseplants don't die from your water, it's safe to use for growing


 Mine don’t die, they just get yellow and just don’t grow, they hate it. I started giving the house plants RO water with jacks classic bloom booster 10-30-20 mixed every other time. They seem to thrive, the money tree is getting huge, and the orchids are growing nice and just keep blooming.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> buds will grow whether they are covered or not. i don't trim hardly anything and even my lower buds grow nicely. but like treesome said, the ones that lay on top of each other could cause some humidity/mold issues.


I completely understand what you’re saying now. If I have two big fans, one oscillates, the other is a box fan. The other two are 6” fans, one is oscillating on the tent pole, the other sits on the ground blowing up from the bottom. Everything gets pretty hard wind blowing 24/7. That should help dry it out right? The humidity stays at 62% now unless I open the bedroom door and drops to like 52%. I’ve been fucking around with it today.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Make sure your ph is good and keep from over feeding and your good.


That’s the stage I’m trying to focus on right now. Trying to figure out the feeding with AN for the rest of the grow. I’m going to get jacks for next grow and do shock. I feel it’s going to be better for me, time will tell tho. Honestly though, DWC uses so much water and nutes. I’d like to do something that works, gets good results and I don’t have to fuck around a lot with so much water. I know I don’t want to do soil, not even a little bit. I’ve never grown any other types of hydro but DWC or the UnderCurrent setup.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> It’s a great hobby but try not to over think it not like they will just up and die in hours if you make small mistakes.


This is honestly what I think about all the time. If they’re ok, not too hot, not underfed. I love doing it, plus the benefit of smoking my own hard work. I worry about the roots getting rot bc the waters getting too warm. It stay right around 69-74 degrees. Depends on the ambient temp in the room. With that small 170 watt peltier cooler setup I have it honestly keeps the water 6-10 degrees cooler. The warmer the room gets, the less efficient it is. But, I don’t know if it’s really working that good considering I’ve never turned it off to check temps. I actually unplugged it today to see if it jumps more unplugged. I don’t keep the res lid closed either. If I close it the heat builds up in to and raises the water temp. So I leave it cracked. Wry little light hits it and the entire tote is wrapped in thermal tape.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

xtsho said:


> You heard wrong. The amount of chloramine in tap water is well below any levels that will cause any harm to your plants. Myself and tens of thousands of others have been using tap water that contains it for decades. Not a single problem from using tap water that contains chloramine.
> 
> "We treat Portland's drinking water with chlorine to kill harmful microorganisms and make the water safe to drink. We then add ammonia to the water to form* chloramines*, which make chlorine last longer and better protect public health."


I meant I heard it’s a pain in the ass to get out of the water if needed.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if your houseplants don't die from your water, it's safe to use for growing





Incredible4Mr2E said:


> This is honestly what I think about all the time. If they’re ok, not too hot, not underfed. I love doing it, plus the benefit of smoking my own hard work. I worry about the roots getting rot bc the waters getting too warm. It stay right around 69-74 degrees. Depends on the ambient temp in the room. With that small 170 watt peltier cooler setup I have it honestly keeps the water 6-10 degrees cooler. The warmer the room gets, the less efficient it is. But, I don’t know if it’s really working that good considering I’ve never turned it off to check temps. I actually unplugged it today to see if it jumps more unplugged. I don’t keep the res lid closed either. If I close it the heat builds up in to and raises the water temp. So I leave it cracked. Wry little light hits it and the entire tote is wrapped in thermal tape.


I would look at running a sterile res over a chiller of that type. Maybe run an external water pump that pushes water through a cooler filled with ice. You would only need a small pump because you don’t want the water moving too fast or it won’t cool very well but I think sterile is the way to go. I have a brand new 1/4hp chiller that I turned on once then un-hooked it and just got some Dutch master zone and some pool shock.the reason I unhooked it was because I was already pushing my electrical circuit in my space so I didn’t want to put more load on it so chiller just sits there. Wish I would have done some research on sterile before I purchased it but I have one if I ever need it down the road. rkymtnman knows a bunch about running sterile so I’m sure he could answer any questions you have about it if you would like to try it.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 3, 2021)

Maybe you should switch to say flood and drain or DTW they are both really simple and provide excellent results. I started with bubbleponics and quickly switched to flood and drain and now trying DTW with Coco also trying some hempy buckets with perlite and all seem to growing like crazy. I really like the flood and drain since it pushes all the stale air out and sucks new air in each time it floods and drains but can be challenging if you have space restrictions. All these systems can be DIY pretty cheap


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Maybe you should switch to say flood and drain or DTW they are both really simple and provide excellent results. I started with bubbleponics and quickly switched to flood and drain and now trying DTW with Coco also trying some hempy buckets with perlite and all seem to growing like crazy. I really like the flood and drain since it pushes all the stale air out and sucks new air in each time it floods and drains but can be challenging if you have space restrictions. All these systems can be DIY pretty cheap


how much room you think would be needed for 2 plants? I’m just growing for personal use and want to harvest once every three months. One month veg and two or a little more for budding.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I completely understand what you’re saying now. If I have two big fans, one oscillates, the other is a box fan. The other two are 6” fans, one is oscillating on the tent pole, the other sits on the ground blowing up from the bottom. Everything gets pretty hard wind blowing 24/7. That should help dry it out right? The humidity stays at 62% now unless I open the bedroom door and drops to like 52%. I’ve been fucking around with it today.


More fans do not reduce humidity. Bringing drier air into the grow space does tho. My grow room is 7x9' and I just use a 12" oscillating fan to move the air around and that's been fine for the last 20 years. 6" exhaust that won't even come on unless it gets too warm or humid in there and during the winter neither gets up too high unless I'm running a 1000W light.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> More fans do not reduce humidity. Bringing drier air into the grow space does tho. My grow room is 7x9' and I just use a 12" oscillating fan to move the air around and that's been fine for the last 20 years. 6" exhaust that won't even come on unless it gets too warm or humid in there and during the winter neither gets up too high unless I'm running a 1000W light.


I’m sorry, I meant having the fans will help so moisture doesn’t build up in between the leafs, not reduce humidity.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m sorry, I meant having the fans will help so moisture doesn’t build up in between the leafs, not reduce humidity.


Ah. It will do that for sure but it's not usually that big a problem. I have a 16" wall mount fan in there too but don't really use it unless I have the room packed with plants and even switched out the fan blades for one from a 12" fan so it's not such a hurricane in there.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Ah. It will do that for sure but it's not usually that big a problem. I have a 16" wall mount fan in there too but don't really use it unless I have the room packed with plants and even switched out the fan blades for one from a 12" fan so it's not such a hurricane in there.


Yeah, mine are living in a hurricane for sure lmao. I cut the door in half too so the bigger oscillating fan can still hit them with air lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I completely understand what you’re saying now. If I have two big fans, one oscillates, the other is a box fan. The other two are 6” fans, one is oscillating on the tent pole, the other sits on the ground blowing up from the bottom. Everything gets pretty hard wind blowing 24/7. That should help dry it out right? The humidity stays at 62% now unless I open the bedroom door and drops to like 52%. I’ve been fucking around with it today.


i use this in a 3x4. and then i made a drain in it so it goes into the drain instead of having to empty it all the time. it helps during lights off a decent amount.








Eva-Dry EDV-1100 Petite Dehumidifier - Walmart.com


Arrives by Sat, Oct 29 Buy Eva-Dry EDV-1100 Petite Dehumidifier at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i use this in a 3x4. and then i made a drain in it so it goes into the drain instead of having to empty it all the time. it helps during lights off a decent amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me and a buddy were talking about this actually. We were wondering if running one in the actual room would hurt the plants. We figured it wouldn’t but then started wondering about it effect on co2. He runs a 5x5 with co2 in it. Would that effect his co2 in anyway?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Me and a buddy were talking about this actually. We were wondering if running one in the actual room would hurt the plants. We figured it wouldn’t but then started wondering about it effect on co2. He runs a 5x5 with co2 in it. Would that effect his co2 in anyway?


not sure. i imagine you can use a dehuey in a sealed room.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Me and a buddy were talking about this actually. We were wondering if running one in the actual room would hurt the plants. We figured it wouldn’t but then started wondering about it effect on co2. He runs a 5x5 with co2 in it. Would that effect his co2 in anyway?


Unless it has an exhaust hose for the heat it generates then it won't affect CO2 levels. I want to get one of those 3-in-1 portable AC unit's with the dual hose so it's not blowing CO2 out of the room with the exhaust from the single hose units. The 2nd hose draws in cool air from outside and blows it out the other hose so room air stays in. I don't have 750-$1000 to spare atm tho.

If he's using an exhaust fan then CO2 is kind of a waste of time and money.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> how much room you think would be needed for 2 plants? I’m just growing for personal use and want to harvest once every three months. One month veg and two or a little more for budding.


You can do 2 smaller plants in a small setup and it wouldn’t take up much space at all. All you need to make sure of is having your flood table above you res so it can drain back into the res on drain cycle. I have a buddy that purchased the smaller 4’x2x4’ tents so he could put the tents up on an elevated platform that way his res was directly under the tent and it made the tents at waist height so it was really slick. Then he used small cement mixing tubs from Lowe’s with a 27gal res and it worked awesome. Just need to make sure you have height for couple week veg then flip them to flower and mainline them or LST them and you will be able to pull way more than you will ever smoke before you harvest again and you will have some extra to give friends. Pretty easy to achieve a personal stash out of 2 plants in a flood and drain setup that won’t cost but maybe a 100 bucks in total


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 3, 2021)

2 of each of these and some hose and a pump with a Y so you can use a single pump to flood both tables and then a tote for a res and whatever medium you want. I recommend hydroton to start with its super simple but you can do it so many different ways. Then just time how long it takes to flood the tables and set your timer so it shuts off soon after the table have filled up and let it drain. Set it to flood and drain 4 times in a 24hr period and should be fine. Most say not to flood during the dark but it rains at night so it’s fine to flood in the farm period. My buddy did really good with this setup and schedule. But there is a ton of options that I would choose over bubbleponics


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i use this in a 3x4. and then i made a drain in it so it goes into the drain instead of having to empty it all the time. it helps during lights off a decent amount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I’ve been looking into jacks. I see the 321 and I see another one, 12-4-16 and 10-30-20. I guess I’m more confused then what I thought. I want to use RO water for it. The schedule @TintEastwood says it’s for the first two weeks after flip. What jacks do I get for the entire grow? I’ll add in the 
mr fulvic 1mL per gal
clean kelp 10mL per gal in bloom
bulletproof SI 2mL per gallon
southern ag capful once a week in feed res
You recommend. I just want to make sure I get the correct jacks for my RO


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Unless it has an exhaust hose for the heat it generates then it won't affect CO2 levels. I want to get one of those 3-in-1 portable AC unit's with the dual hose so it's not blowing CO2 out of the room with the exhaust from the single hose units. The 2nd hose draws in cool air from outside and blows it out the other hose so room air stays in. I don't have 750-$1000 to spare atm tho.
> 
> If he's using an exhaust fan then CO2 is kind of a waste of time and money.


Yeah, that’s too much


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> 2 of each of these and some hose and a pump with a Y so you can use a single pump to flood both tables and then a tote for a res and whatever medium you want. I recommend hydroton to start with its super simple but you can do it so many different ways. Then just time how long it takes to flood the tables and set your timer so it shuts off soon after the table have filled up and let it drain. Set it to flood and drain 4 times in a 24hr period and should be fine. Most say not to flood during the dark but it rains at night so it’s fine to flood in the farm period. My buddy did really good with this setup and schedule. But there is a ton of options that I would choose over bubbleponics


I’m going to research this a lot more. I wanted to cut the bottom of the tent out and build a 2x4 frame to lift it two foot off the ground. I think I’m going to setup my 4x4 for the next grow.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 3, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> But there is a ton of options that I would choose over bubbleponics


I did DWC in Rubbermaid tubs for over 15 years but not with that top feed BS they used in Bubbleponics. Just an air pump with 2 - 12" airstones in each tub so all it took was a topup every 3 days and you can grow more than one plant in a tub. I've had 16 in one tub and that was fun.

DWC ScroG is the bomb! Pulled 8oz off that one when it was done and that's just one plant. I use a drill pump to drain the tub if needed but rarely changed nutes even for a whole grow sometimes.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 3, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I did DWC in Rubbermaid tubs for over 15 years but not with that top feed BS they used in Bubbleponics. Just an air pump with 2 - 12" airstones in each tub so all it took was a topup every 3 days and you can grow more than one plant in a tub. I've had 16 in one tub and that was fun.
> 
> DWC ScroG is the bomb! Pulled 8oz off that one when it was done and that's just one plant. I use a drill pump to drain the tub if needed but rarely changed nutes even for a whole grow sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 5040130


What are you using for lights? That looks really nice, I hope mine look that nice.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 3, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What are you using for lights? That looks really nice, I hope mine look that nice.


That was some time ago so most likely one of my 400W Hortilux SHPS. I didn't have my 600s then and wouldn't have used a 1000W for that small an area.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 4, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> That was some time ago so most likely one of my 400W Hortilux SHPS. I didn't have my 600s then and wouldn't have used a 1000W for that small an area.


You don’t use LED lights? I use to use a 1000 watt HPS. All I had to do was put my hand under the light to see if it would get burnt. The LEDs are kind of a guessing game for me to figure it out. I have a cheap light checker app that seems to be pretty good. I’ve been learning that and trying to figure out the plants.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So, I’ve been looking into jacks. I see the 321 and I see another one, 12-4-16 and 10-30-20. I guess I’m more confused then what I thought. I want to use RO water for it. The schedule @TintEastwood says it’s for the first two weeks after flip. What jacks do I get for the entire grow? I’ll add in the
> mr fulvic 1mL per gal
> clean kelp 10mL per gal in bloom
> bulletproof SI 2mL per gallon
> ...


i use the Jacks RO 1 part. 12-4-16 from start to finish


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 4, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I did DWC in Rubbermaid tubs for over 15 years but not with that top feed BS they used in Bubbleponics. Just an air pump with 2 - 12" airstones in each tub so all it took was a topup every 3 days and you can grow more than one plant in a tub. I've had 16 in one tub and that was fun.
> 
> DWC ScroG is the bomb! Pulled 8oz off that one when it was done and that's just one plant. I use a drill pump to drain the tub if needed but rarely changed nutes even for a whole grow sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 5040130


Such a simple looking grow too man. I remember grow DWC in a 5 gallon buckets. Towards the end of the grow I would always have to add water into the buckets every morning. It was a lot of work towards the end. The way I’m growing now, undercurrent takes time too. I hooked two valves after the pump. I can shut the one going into the control bucket off and open the second one for the drain. I still open the totes every Sunday to shopvac the bottom of them. Drill pump huh? That is how am going drain the grow totes next grow. You’re a genius!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

if you want to get even simpler, put 2 hempy buckets inside your rdwc totes (so they have somewhere to drain) and then feed them from a big trashcan.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 4, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> You don’t use LED lights? I use to use a 1000 watt HPS. All I had to do was put my hand under the light to see if it would get burnt. The LEDs are kind of a guessing game for me to figure it out. I have a cheap light checker app that seems to be pretty good. I’ve been learning that and trying to figure out the plants.


I wouldn't mind getting LEDs but ones that can do the job of 400s, 600s and 1000W lights are too much money. I just got my 600s a couple years ago used at a hydro store out in BC that was selling off used ones from a local grower that was shutting down. I bought 5 sets that were the Light EnerG dimmable ballasts, 600W Hortilux SHPS bulb and light shade for $60 a set. I picked thru the lights to find the best ones and smoke tested each set at the store. Gave 2 sets to my buddy here for his growing but he's not going to be growing anymore so getting those back and the 8x4 tent. He can't grow worth shit and is very sick with 4th stage prostate cancer. I'll keep giving him RSO and pot to smoke to help him fight it. I made a 114g batch of RSO a few months ago and he's taking bigger doses every day. I take the RSO too and it shrunk my swollen prostate.

My basement grow room is very cool all the time so I need the heat from the HID lights or my heater would be going on all day instead of just during the dark period so I doubt I'd save any money on power and they cost a lot to get the same level of performance. I invested in a Light Rail so can get almost double the coverage from the same light and it only uses 9W. Power here is over 25¢/kwh so not cheap. Damn US companies that own the power systems here in Alberta are ripping us off really bad.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 4, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I made a 114g batch of RSO


i know weve banged heads before but would you mind putting up your RSO technique? our neighbor could use this unfortunately.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i know weve banged heads before but would you mind putting up your RSO technique? our neighbor could use this unfortunately.


Couldn't have been too bad a head banging or you'd be on ignore.  lol

Basically did it the way Rick Simpson explains in his earliest videos about it. I decarb after the extraction by heating the oil to 250F until the decarb bubbles stop which should also purge the last of the ISO out of it.

Basically just soak the pot in solvent at room temp, strain out the liquid then add more to wash it out a few times. I let the liquid stand so all the fine particles settle out before filtering so it doesn't plug up the filter so easily but have a new Buchner funnel to rig up a vac filter unit with. I use a still to recover my solvent and had about 8L to process for that last batch. Once it's down to just the oil with a bit of solvent I put that in a beaker on a hot plate with a heat spreader on the element to cook off the last of the solvent then raise the temp to 250F to decarb.

I just got a new still off amazon . ca for about $150 that will do 12L and processed 2 cans of Coleman's camp fuel so will be using naphtha for my next batch of CBD pot from fresh frozen buds. Picked up a new can so I'll have about 10L of clean naphtha to work with and can reclaim that too. It destroyed the silicon gaskets for the thermometer and outlet tho the lid seal seems to take it no problem so bought some automotive gasket material that is impervious to gasoline to try with this next can.

With ISO it's basically like making QWISO but without the freezing. I want all the plant has to offer in the way of medicine and QWISO is more to make a smokable product. You can smoke this stuff but it will taste like shit compared to good QWISO but it's designed for edibles. I also add 10% MCT oil to it so it flows better when squeezing some out of a syringe. About 5% liquid sunflower lecithin to help with absorption too.

That's a 1gal pickle jar full of the 550g of pot I used. Mix of many strains of bud, popcorn and sugar trim. Also used about 120g of kief in a separate batch but added it's oil to the pot batch.



The new still.



And for further purification of whatever my lab still. Waiting on a 2L boiling ball from amazon but it's taking forever so will use that 1L one for now.



Finished bowl of 114g RSO.



Sorry about the hijack @Incredible4Mr2E


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 5, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> I wouldn't mind getting LEDs but ones that can do the job of 400s, 600s and 1000W lights are too much money. I just got my 600s a couple years ago used at a hydro store out in BC that was selling off used ones from a local grower that was shutting down. I bought 5 sets that were the Light EnerG dimmable ballasts, 600W Hortilux SHPS bulb and light shade for $60 a set. I picked thru the lights to find the best ones and smoke tested each set at the store. Gave 2 sets to my buddy here for his growing but he's not going to be growing anymore so getting those back and the 8x4 tent. He can't grow worth shit and is very sick with 4th stage prostate cancer. I'll keep giving him RSO and pot to smoke to help him fight it. I made a 114g batch of RSO a few months ago and he's taking bigger doses every day. I take the RSO too and it shrunk my swollen prostate.
> 
> My basement grow room is very cool all the time so I need the heat from the HID lights or my heater would be going on all day instead of just during the dark period so I doubt I'd save any money on power and they cost a lot to get the same level of performance. I invested in a Light Rail so can get almost double the coverage from the same light and it only uses 9W. Power here is over 25¢/kwh so not cheap. Damn US companies that own the power systems here in Alberta are ripping us off really bad.


I feel ya about heating with it. If it makes you feel better, I’m in the States and our electric companies owned by some spanish company. Our electric is suppose to go up 26% this winter. Oils 2 times the price it was last year. The world is crazy now lol how do you like the light mover? I’m definitely growing in my 4x4 next grow. I’m gonna need to redo all the plumbing. What are you using for nutes?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 5, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Couldn't have been too bad a head banging or you'd be on ignore.  lol
> 
> Basically did it the way Rick Simpson explains in his earliest videos about it. I decarb after the extraction by heating the oil to 250F until the decarb bubbles stop which should also purge the last of the ISO out of it.
> 
> ...


It’s all good dude! It’s honestly just a question on anything anymore lol. That looks like some breaking bad setup going on there lol. If someone wanted to invest in all that equipment, what would it cost?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> If someone wanted to invest in all that equipment, what would it cost?


that's what i was gonna ask. lol.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what i was gonna ask. lol.


Doesn’t look cheap at all but looks like high quality equipment.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> mr fulvic 1mL per gal
> clean kelp 10mL per gal in bloom
> bulletproof SI 2mL per gallon
> southern ag capful once a week in feed res


Is this everything you use? I’m going to need it soon. Where do you get you pool shock, what kind and what have you found to be the correct measurement for it per gallon? You ever use bud candy with your grows to see if it does help with taste?

i


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Doesn’t look cheap at all but looks like high quality equipment.


i think i'd be making some corn liquor with that still instead. lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 5, 2021)

you want the southern ag garden friendly fungicide not the surfactant. everything else looks good. 

i should have bought a gallon of the kelp instead of a quart.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 5, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> If someone wanted to invest in all that equipment, what would it cost?


That new SS still was only $150 on amazon . ca so likely cheaper on the dot com one for US buyers. Has a thumper box too that hooks up before the cooling one. Looks the same as that cooling tank but without the side fittings for water inlet and outlet. Has a few shortcomings I don't like. Only 3 full turns on the cooling coil and almost a whole turn sits up out of the water most of the time so reduces throughput. If I try to crank it up too much the solvent starts coming out of the tube still as steam which is no good. The cooling water uses a small submersible pond pump which is nice as I can set it up anywhere like my mud room where it is now. They could have used a 1/2 outlet to drain better but it's 3/8" like the inlet so you have to fiddle with the valves to get a balance to keep as much of the coil covered as possible without overflowing. Once it's running steady it works OK tho.

They have a 1/2" outlet from the boiling tank going into 3/8" cooling coil which makes no sense plus the 1/2" pipe should be higher and poited a bit down to better fit the angle of the cooling coil, Part of the coil was higher in the middle which causes blockage then bumping so I had to rebend it to have a continuous downward flow.

Something I can't really bitch to them about is the gaskets that seal the outlet from the boiling tank and the thermometer. Made out of a silicon type material, like thick flat washers, that absorb the naphtha then blow out. Same problem I ran into with the countertop distiller I got to do this kind of thing with. As this still is designed for water or alcohol I can't really bitch about it not working with naphtha as it's not designed for that type of solvent. I bought some automotive gasket material and made my own washers using hole punches to get the centre nice and round and the outer edges don't matter. Right now running a new can of fuel thru it so will see if they are impervious to naphtha but seems fine so far.



The lab still I've had for 30 years and got some at an auction cheap, bought some off a buddy and pinched a few bits and pieces when I was in school for my chem diploma. Waiting on a nice 2L, 3-neck boiling ball from amazon but it's couple weeks late already. Probably is on that container ship that lost 105 off the coast of BC then caught fire. Just in line to get into the port at Vancouver to offload now so if it is on there and survives should only be another month. lol That was $90. I got a little attachment to allow me to run a feed line into the boiling ball thru one of the necks so I can run continuously when I'm cooking down a batch of oil still in the solvent. I could run a vacuum attachment using the 3rd neck as well.

This is the coil I made for my DIY still. I wrapped it around a 2L pop bottle full of frozen salted water so I use the pop bottles for my cooling with the coffee can full of auto antifreeze. Tried water but it rusted out my first can.  Still have that stuff but my big glass bottle only holds 4L and the new still holds 12.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i think i'd be making some corn liquor with that still instead. lol


I can do that too. Made Everclear with my old still and just a sugar mash using turbo yeast. Have a nice 6USG Italian glass fermenting vessel for making the mash. 10lbs of sugar for a batch that gets a little over a gal of almost pure ethanol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 6, 2021)

did you see my comment about southern ag? you don't want the surfactant that you had picked.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 6, 2021)

I 


rkymtnman said:


> did you see my comment about southern ag? you don't want the surfactant that you had picked.


I did, thank you.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 6, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> That new SS still was only $150 on amazon . ca so likely cheaper on the dot com one for US buyers. Has a thumper box too that hooks up before the cooling one. Looks the same as that cooling tank but without the side fittings for water inlet and outlet. Has a few shortcomings I don't like. Only 3 full turns on the cooling coil and almost a whole turn sits up out of the water most of the time so reduces throughput. If I try to crank it up too much the solvent starts coming out of the tube still as steam which is no good. The cooling water uses a small submersible pond pump which is nice as I can set it up anywhere like my mud room where it is now. They could have used a 1/2 outlet to drain better but it's 3/8" like the inlet so you have to fiddle with the valves to get a balance to keep as much of the coil covered as possible without overflowing. Once it's running steady it works OK tho.
> 
> They have a 1/2" outlet from the boiling tank going into 3/8" cooling coil which makes no sense plus the 1/2" pipe should be higher and poited a bit down to better fit the angle of the cooling coil, Part of the coil was higher in the middle which causes blockage then bumping so I had to rebend it to have a continuous downward flow.
> 
> ...


Damn dude, thats awesome!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 7, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> did you see my comment about southern ag? you don't want the surfactant that you had picked.


I haven’t been cutting leafs off. It’s getting so bushy. I know next time I’m only vegging half what I did. I think I’m going to put up my 4x4 for the next one. Here’s some pictures from today. I think I’m starting to get it down a little bit, and the colors have been decent on them.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 8, 2021)

lookin' good. 
i wouldn't touch a thing. you'll see some of the bottom leaves probably yellow up and die if they aren't geting good light. the plant decides what leaves should be removed. lol.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 9, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> lookin' good.
> i wouldn't touch a thing. you'll see some of the bottom leaves probably yellow up and die if they aren't geting good light. the plant decides what leaves should be removed. lol.


Funny you say that. I just removed a bunch on the bottom that were yellowing and dying. I took some off on the top that have three plus leafs laying on top of each other bad. They’re liking that spring water though. I think the mix I have is perfect 5:1 ro:spring. My ph dropped to 5.5 last night. Put two gallons of spring water in and it turned to 5.8. It seems to be more stable adding spring water to bring it up over the ph up.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 11, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you want the southern ag garden friendly fungicide not the surfactant. everything else looks good.
> 
> i should have bought a gallon of the kelp instead of a quart.


Do you use Cal/mag too? The same company that makes the cleankelp makes some cal/mag too. What is your recommendations on cal/mag?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

i have a bottle just in case. my well water has plenty of Ca and some Mg. i will get Mg issues so Epsom salt is an easier fix either by foliar or just adding to the feed water. 1 gram a gallon is usually enough.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have a bottle just in case. my well water has plenty of Ca and some Mg. i will get Mg issues so Epsom salt is an easier fix either by foliar or just adding to the feed water. 1 gram a gallon is usually enough.


I just did a 10 gallon spring water 14 RO. Jumped my PH to 6.3. I’m going to need to lower the amount of spring water I think.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 12, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i have a bottle just in case. my well water has plenty of Ca and some Mg. i will get Mg issues so Epsom salt is an easier fix either by foliar or just adding to the feed water. 1 gram a gallon is usually enough.


So I should get it just in case is what you’re saying?


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 12, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So I should get it just in case is what you’re saying?


Better to have it and not need it than the other way around. If you have some calcium nitrate you could use a bit of that and Epsom Salts to replace it. Bonus S goes with that.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 12, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So I should get it just in case is what you’re saying?


i would get your spring water analysed to see what's in it. bad stuff like heavy metals, etc and also to see how much mg and ca it has in it. 

but yeah, a few bucks to have a quart or pint laying around is never a bad idea.

and about your spring water going up to 6.3, that's not a bad thing. i would not adjust pH on it and see what it does for like 3 to 5 days. 6.3 isn't that high


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 13, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i would get your spring water analysed to see what's in it. bad stuff like heavy metals, etc and also to see how much mg and ca it has in it.
> 
> but yeah, a few bucks to have a quart or pint laying around is never a bad idea.
> 
> and about your spring water going up to 6.3, that's not a bad thing. i would not adjust pH on it and see what it does for like 3 to 5 days. 6.3 isn't that high


Ok, I’ll let it take it’s course and see how she’s doing. Took some pictures last night right after lights out. They’re coming along


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 13, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Ok, I’ll let it take it’s course and see how she’s doing. Took some pictures last night right after lights out. They’re coming along View attachment 5045637View attachment 5045638View attachment 5045639


Those are looking great! Frosting up nicely and not a sign of problems either. Should be a great yield.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2021)

maybe a bit too dark green? or maybe strain? or maybe nothing to worry about? 

what's your nute regimen right now?


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Dec 13, 2021)

Those plants look perfect, keep it up!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 16, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> maybe a bit too dark green? or maybe strain? or maybe nothing to worry about?
> 
> what's your nute regimen right now?


I do half to 5/8 of what advances nutes recommends with 24 grams of epsom. 8 gallons spring, 16 gallons of RO water. I really want to take away the RO and just use the system as a carbon and sediment setup. I won’t, I have to learn how to use it right. I feel I’m getting the hang of it and not watching them 24/7 waiting for something to happen and me keep fucking with it is helping. I’m going to do the GG4 one more grow and get it down and not stress them the fuck out. A buddy introduced me to another dude from my area. He gave me four clones. Jack heir, bubble gum, white widow and platinum OG. Someone ordered a bunch of clones and never paid the dude, so he asked if I wanted them for free so he didn’t have to throw them away. Have to two clones of each strain. I’m going to give him one of my GG4 clones I have going right now. 
so, I’ve noticed some, not a lot, maybe 3 or 4 buds are starting to have the hairs dry and turn orange. It’s only a couple spots. That means I’m a couple weeks away right? I should do this week full nutes and the following just put my flawless finish in right? When you’regrowing a new strain how have you recognized the plants are about two weeks away from being done? I remember waiting until the plant was like 70% orange.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 16, 2021)

Billy the Mountain said:


> Those plants look perfect, keep it up!


Thanks dude!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 16, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Those are looking great! Frosting up nicely and not a sign of problems either. Should be a great yield.


Thanks dude! I think me stressing them out in the beginning is going to hurt my yield honestly. My next grow I’ll be going in with some extra acknowledgment about what it likes and doesn’t like. I want to see if going to Jacks over this AN works better for me. The cost to run jacks over AN is a no brainer.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’ve noticed some, not a lot, maybe 3 or 4 buds are starting to have the hairs dry and turn orange. It’s only a couple spots. That means I’m a couple weeks away right? I should do this week full nutes and the following just put my flawless finish in right?


a pic would help.

and i run nutes all the way to the end. i run less EC though for the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 16, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Thanks dude! I think me stressing them out in the beginning is going to hurt my yield honestly. My next grow I’ll be going in with some extra acknowledgment about what it likes and doesn’t like. I want to see if going to Jacks over this AN works better for me. The cost to run jacks over AN is a no brainer.


Personally I'd stick with the AN. When I was doing DWC I maybe changed nutes once a grow most time and sometimes not at all so I wasn't tossing perfectly good nutes down the drain every week. Especially during the veg period there is no need to change nutes. Just keep adding small amounts of the same ratio as they get bigger. $144 for 3gal of the base nutes and another $75 for a 500g tub of Big Bud powder and I still have about a 3rd of everything left over after 6 years and a shitload of plants. Basically my nutes are about 5% of my cost and never having to check pH makes growing a lot easier. Buying RO water to grow with cost more than my nutes and power costs are the bulk of my expenses. 3gal jugs of the GH 3-part were going for $175 and pH checking would have been included as another cost, my time.

If you are going to grow the same strain again it should go better. It can take a few runs of the same ones to really dial them in. I don't think your earlier problems are going to affect your yields much if at all. They are looking really healthy and happy now right at the time they need to be that way for best results.

I've tried all sorts of nutes the last 20 years and keep having the best results with AN. Couple years ago I won some MegaCrop nutes here. 2kg of the 1-part version 2 nutes and other goodies. Plants did great in veg but started having issues as they went thru the stretch so the ending was not a happy one in my books. Plus the nutes absorbed a lot of water even in a well sealed bag and turned into mush so I stopped using them.

Seems those clones my buddy mailed me were infected with springtails and now I'm having to let the pots dry so much the plants droop bad but that seems to be the best way to wipe them out. I tried dosing the pots with Gnatrol but it had zero effect so as the pots dried I mixed in a bunch of diatomaceous earth and watered the first dried out pot from the bottom a few min ago. Should be more drying right out over the next couple days and will get the same treatment. Literally hundreds of them in every tsp and the plants look sickly as hell. Just want to get them healthy enough to take cuttings and put those in clean soil up in the pare bedroom away from the rest.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Personally I'd stick with the AN. When I was doing DWC I maybe changed nutes once a grow most time and sometimes not at all so I wasn't tossing perfectly good nutes down the drain every week. Especially during the veg period there is no need to change nutes. Just keep adding small amounts of the same ratio as they get bigger. $144 for 3gal of the base nutes and another $75 for a 500g tub of Big Bud powder and I still have about a 3rd of everything left over after 6 years and a shitload of plants. Basically my nutes are about 5% of my cost and never having to check pH makes growing a lot easier. Buying RO water to grow with cost more than my nutes and power costs are the bulk of my expenses. 3gal jugs of the GH 3-part were going for $175 and pH checking would have been included as another cost, my time.
> 
> If you are going to grow the same strain again it should go better. It can take a few runs of the same ones to really dial them in. I don't think your earlier problems are going to affect your yields much if at all. They are looking really healthy and happy now right at the time they need to be that way for best results.
> 
> ...


I caught the VID guys lmao. Down for a day and back to it the next lol.
So, you’re saying sticking with the AN 3 part is wise. Don’t change my water weekly, top off with fresh nutes everyday or two. I’ll change it every three weeks to be honest then. Changing nutes every week sucks too! I use so much. I still have like 1/3 of all three bottles left. If I don’t do nutes changes every week that would save me sooooo much! I do like the nutes, just not the price. If I stayed with these 3 base nutes could I use the attitudes @rkymtnman recommended? my res got to 77 degrees yesterday. NY has been in the 60’s and I left my heater in the room on, it got warm and humid as fuck! Like 70% humidity.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Seems those clones my buddy mailed me were infected with springtails and now I'm having to let the pots dry so much the plants droop bad but that seems to be the best way to wipe them out. I tried dosing the pots with Gnatrol but it had zero effect so as the pots dried I mixed in a bunch of diatomaceous earth and watered the first dried out pot from the bottom a few min ago. Should be more drying right out over the next couple days and will get the same treatment. Literally hundreds of them in every tsp and the plants look sickly as hell. Just want to get them healthy enough to take cuttings and put those in clean soil up in the pare bedroom away from the rest.


Those things look nasty as fuck dude! That’s why I hate soil, I never have any luck. How are you doing with them now, all gone?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> a pic would help.
> 
> and i run nutes all the way to the end. i run less EC though for the last 2 weeks or so.


I’m going to drop the nutes in half this next change Sunday, after I’m just going to put water with very little nutes in it. I read an article about how a blind study showed how people enjoyed the taste and smoke better with no flush at the end. I’m not going to use the flawless finish.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m not going to use the flawless finish.


glad you caught that in my response. lol. 

when i was running rdwc, i'd aim for about 0.6 to 0,8 EC for the last 2 weeks. they need to eat, they just dont eat as much


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> a pic would help.
> 
> and i run nutes all the way to the end. i run less EC though for the last 2 weeks or so.


the first two pics are the hairs that look burnt. They’re not really orange. I tried getting it as best as possible. Even the best iPhone isn’t that great with pictures. The third pic is the bleaching.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> glad you caught that in my response. lol.
> 
> when i was running rdwc, i'd aim for about 0.6 to 0,8 EC for the last 2 weeks. they need to eat, they just dont eat as much


That’s what I’ll aim for. Dude, I can’t believe I almost have my first grow in yrs done. You guys have all been so great and I’m so grateful for all the help and advise. Haven’t used a filter either and the smell hasn’t been that horrible… until I open the bedroom door haha I sealed the room really good.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 17, 2021)

First grow ever with Jacks, RO, Flood and drain, in rockwool cubes. Can't say enough good things about jacks.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 17, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> First grow ever with Jacks, RO, Flood and drain, in rockwool cubes. Can't say enough good things about jacks.


That’s bad ass nothing but buds lol. Awesome grow If I may ask how many flood cycles per 24hrs did you do and for how long with the rockwool?


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 17, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> That’s bad ass nothing but buds lol. Awesome grow If I may ask how many flood cycles per 24hrs did you do and for how long with the rockwool?


2 a day the first 2 weeks in flower, then 3 a day until chop. One an hour into lights on, one mid day, one an hour before lights off. 2 minute floods. Ran the lights a bit too close and the nutes too high early, which is where the burned and twisted leaves came from.

Next run im going to start with 1 flood a day the first week or two and see if I can get by with only 2 a day through the rest of flower


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> 2 a day the first 2 weeks in flower, then 3 a day until chop. One an hour into lights on, one mid day, one an hour before lights off. 2 minute floods. Ran the lights a bit too close and the nutes too high early, which is where the burned and twisted leaves came from.
> 
> Next run im going to start with 1 flood a day the first week or two and see if I can get by with only 2 a day through the rest of flower


So, I haven’t researched it enough to know enough. The rockwool holds enough moister in between the two or three watering a day? I’m going to research some, I’m interested in how they’re held into place and if the roots just grow in a flood tray. I’m still not passing over the jacks, but the Advanced three part hasn’t been horrible either. I want to honestly try one more with AN and see if I get it down, switch to jacks after, do a couple grows and see what’s better suited for me.


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 17, 2021)

[


Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So, I haven’t researched it enough to know enough. The rockwool holds enough moister in between the two or three watering a day? I’m going to research some, I’m interested in how they’re held into place and if the roots just grow in a flood tray. I’m still not passing over the jacks, but the Advanced three part hasn’t been horrible either. I want to honestly try one more with AN and see if I get it down, switch to jacks after, do a couple grows and see what’s better suited for me.


I used coco mats last time, next time I'm using cotton batting, coco is more prone to mold and thicker, the batting should be totally submerged during the flood next time.

Edit: the cubes were ontop of the mats


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 17, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> [
> 
> 
> I used coco mats last time, next time I'm using cotton batting, coco is more prone to mold and thicker, the batting should be totally submerged during the flood next time.
> ...


Can you only grow smaller plants with this method? I’ve been doing some reading and everything I’ve seen has been smaller plants, almost like sea of green. I did see a couple DIY setups to put buckets in the system. I wonder what’s water proof and safe for plants to build one. Most take so much fucking water!


----------



## Tolerance Break (Dec 17, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Can you only grow smaller plants with this method? I’ve been doing some reading and everything I’ve seen has been smaller plants, almost like sea of green. I did see a couple DIY setups to put buckets in the system. I wonder what’s water proof and safe for plants to build one. Most take so much fucking water!


I used a 17 gallon plastic tub (think storage box) I only filled it to about 15 or 16 gallons. I topped it off once or twice a week as needed, mainly to prevent the EC from getting to high. I drained and cleaned the tub once a week and I always flushed my cubes at the same time to prevent build up, I may add a bit of h202 to the flush water if I am worried about anything growing down there. I bought a botanicare tray, but you can use garden liner I believe. Theres a user named renfro who deleted their account, but their posts about ebb and flow are invaluable if you plan to DIY. You can grow them bigger than I did, but ideally you fill a flood tray with more cubes and grow a bunch of thick fuckers. My first grow was literally a test run, I wanted to burn some freebies and make my mistakes early before using the seeds I actually paid for. I will probably veg 6 weeks again and run 6 clones of the same plant my next go around, if that goes well, and I can get patients, I will see if I can do even more in my tray.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 18, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I caught the VID guys lmao. Down for a day and back to it the next lol.
> So, you’re saying sticking with the AN 3 part is wise. Don’t change my water weekly, top off with fresh nutes everyday or two. I’ll change it every three weeks to be honest then. Changing nutes every week sucks too! I use so much. I still have like 1/3 of all three bottles left. If I don’t do nutes changes every week that would save me sooooo much! I do like the nutes, just not the price. If I stayed with these 3 base nutes could I use the attitudes @rkymtnman recommended? my res got to 77 degrees yesterday. NY has been in the 60’s and I left my heater in the room on, it got warm and humid as fuck! Like 70% humidity.


There's really no reason to change nutes at all during veg. I'd just check ppm every 3 days after topping up with RO then add small amounts of nutes in the same ratio to bring the ppm back up to where I wanted it ±50. No need to check pH so all done quick. A week before the flip I'll boost ppm with a half dose of Big Bud, either add another light or a bigger one and start burning my alcohol lamp while letting the temp rise in the room so they go into flowering already primed for rapid growth. Totally makes a big difference.

Sometimes I would change nutes after the stretch and feed Lucas style but let it go a couple times and didn't seem to make a difference so stopped changing at all. Even revegged sometimes in the old nutes but watered down to about half with some fresh Grow and Micro.

It's lazy people like me that come up with easier ways to do shit.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 18, 2021)

Tolerance Break said:


> I used a 17 gallon plastic tub (think storage box) I only filled it to about 15 or 16 gallons. I topped it off once or twice a week as needed, mainly to prevent the EC from getting to high. I drained and cleaned the tub once a week and I always flushed my cubes at the same time to prevent build up, I may add a bit of h202 to the flush water if I am worried about anything growing down there. I bought a botanicare tray, but you can use garden liner I believe. Theres a user named renfro who deleted their account, but their posts about ebb and flow are invaluable if you plan to DIY. You can grow them bigger than I did, but ideally you fill a flood tray with more cubes and grow a bunch of thick fuckers. My first grow was literally a test run, I wanted to burn some freebies and make my mistakes early before using the seeds I actually paid for. I will probably veg 6 weeks again and run 6 clones of the same plant my next go around, if that goes well, and I can get patients, I will see if I can do even more in my tray.


That’s really good to know, I appreciate it dude! My issues with doing a bunch of little fuckers is my state I can only have three budding and three vegging. I have a high ranking police officer who lives below me and I don’t completely trust the dude, like at all. So, I have to keep it 100% legit for now. I like the fact that with flood and drain the roots aren’t submerged in water 24/7. I was thinking about this hard last night, I have Covid and can’t sleep good. If I take four totes, union the two on the bottom and the two on top I could put a 5 gallon bucket in each totes. The totes on the bottom and top aren’t union together, just the two on the bottom together and the ones on top together. I love building shit, keeps my mind occupied. Or a 40 gallon top tote for two bucks and a 60 gallon tote on the bottom. I could build a frame with 2x’s. Do you have a link to that dude’s renfro pages? I’m not very good navigating thru this site, I’ve tried and I’m getting better.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 18, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> There's really no reason to change nutes at all during veg. I'd just check ppm every 3 days after topping up with RO then add small amounts of nutes in the same ratio to bring the ppm back up to where I wanted it ±50. No need to check pH so all done quick. A week before the flip I'll boost ppm with a half dose of Big Bud, either add another light or a bigger one and start burning my alcohol lamp while letting the temp rise in the room so they go into flowering already primed for rapid growth. Totally makes a big difference.
> 
> Sometimes I would change nutes after the stretch and feed Lucas style but let it go a couple times and didn't seem to make a difference so stopped changing at all. Even revegged sometimes in the old nutes but watered down to about half with some fresh Grow and Micro.
> 
> It's lazy people like me that come up with easier ways to do shit.


I haven’t even been adding RO water during the week. My PH keeps dropping on me again, so adding pure spring water with light nutes brings it back up for two days before it drops again and I have to put more spring water in it.

So, as they drink the water they don’t take all the nutes too? I never realized that at all and I’ve been better about adding water to the res every day or two. If I put like 5 gallons in, it will last two days. If I put two or three I’ll have to add some the next day. I was letting the water get low and adding what I thought I needed. I feel I was wrong. They do way better over filling the system from my original estimate on water content.

when you say you add grow big, that’s fox farm nutes, right? When I grew back in the day, I used fox farm nutes.The grow shop guy said he puts his bloom nutes in a week before flip to get them use to the influx and start of new ones. Even when I grew back in the day I only used fox farm and didn’t experiment with other stuff. I’m a little wiser now and get things easier. I’d like to try and find a good combination for me.

I want to be that lazy, good grower lol


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 18, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> when you say you add grow big, that’s fox farm nutes, right?


Not Grow Big, Big Bud made by AN. They have an organically derived version too. Lower in P than K at 0-15-35 with 20 amino acids, 10% S, citric and ascorbic acids.

I grew in Rubbermaid tubs, no rez, and every 3 days would top up to an inch under the net pots, wait a bit to let the bubbles mix everything up then check ppm. It would have dropped some depending on how many plants and their size so I would guesstimate how much of each nute to add back to raise the ppm to my target level and just use a syringe to squirt little bits of each into the tub to get back. When you flip to flower in just a few days the drop would be a lot more and after monitoring for a few grows found it could increase up to 4X during the stretch which means the plants are feeding like crazy. Right after the stretch the daily drop would slow down to before flower levels and begin slowing as flowering went on.

If you use the AN don't ever try to adjust the pH. Most people do and it screws it right up. Seems to want to read around 6.2 and works just fine sitting there.

I just got 3 - 1L bottles of their Jungle Juice so will be checking the pH when I start using it as it's not pH Perfect but uses the same formulation as the old 3-part and is about twice as concentrated. Got a new small can of the BB powder too. I'm hoping it comes out at a decent pH when mixed up in RO water so I don't have to adjust.

Got this chart for DWC but never really used it myself.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 18, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> That’s really good to know, I appreciate it dude! My issues with doing a bunch of little fuckers is my state I can only have three budding and three vegging. I have a high ranking police officer who lives below me and I don’t completely trust the dude, like at all. So, I have to keep it 100% legit for now. I like the fact that with flood and drain the roots aren’t submerged in water 24/7. I was thinking about this hard last night, I have Covid and can’t sleep good. If I take four totes, union the two on the bottom and the two on top I could put a 5 gallon bucket in each totes. The totes on the bottom and top aren’t union together, just the two on the bottom together and the ones on top together. I love building shit, keeps my mind occupied. Or a 40 gallon top tote for two bucks and a 60 gallon tote on the bottom. I could build a frame with 2x’s. Do you have a link to that dude’s renfro pages? I’m not very good navigating thru this site, I’ve tried and I’m getting better.


Flood and drain is a really easy way of growing once you get your system dialed in and you can make it small or as big as you would like and grow the plants as big or as small as you would like. There is so many options. I parts i bought pre made we’re the flood and drain fitting kits but you can make those as well. I live in upstate NY as well. Don’t worry about your neighbor lol NY is catch and release these days


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Not Grow Big, Big Bud made by AN. They have an organically derived version too. Lower in P than K at 0-15-35 with 20 amino acids, 10% S, citric and ascorbic acids.
> 
> I grew in Rubbermaid tubs, no rez, and every 3 days would top up to an inch under the net pots, wait a bit to let the bubbles mix everything up then check ppm. It would have dropped some depending on how many plants and their size so I would guesstimate how much of each nute to add back to raise the ppm to my target level and just use a syringe to squirt little bits of each into the tub to get back. When you flip to flower in just a few days the drop would be a lot more and after monitoring for a few grows found it could increase up to 4X during the stretch which means the plants are feeding like crazy. Right after the stretch the daily drop would slow down to before flower levels and begin slowing as flowering went on.
> 
> ...


I used Big bud this grow, I didn’t even remember the name, slap self in forehead lol. I didn’t know they had a different version of it. To be honest, I’ve been reading a lot since getting sick bc I can’t do anything else and apparently, you can feed a certain nute towards the end to hurry up finishing, potassium, I believe but not 100%. I think that was the night I downed the bottle of NyQuil, or maybe the day after that hahaha.

Thats the point I’m at now, trying to mix different ratios of RO, spring water and nutrients. I keep adjusting the PH thinking a little isn’t going to hurt. It’s funny you threw out that 6.2, that’s what mine always lands on. Then, like an idiot, I throw in smaller amounts of PH down to see what works. I thing, no ratio, nothing!!! It ends up crashing it and I have to add pure Spring water. Four gallons will always bring it up .4 I don’t regularly test my EC, I just check my PH. I got a cheap meter but I have no idea how reliable it truly is.

I do like the AN 3 part ph perfect shit, and the plants really seem to like it. I just don’t know if in the long run Jacks would be cheaper. I’m going to run a sterile system next time with Shock possibly. I can’t seem to find if I should run an enzyme with it or if it would kill them. I see I could potentially run them with H2O2. If I run the jacks in two grows and I get the same results or slightly less I’ll go with cheapest. 100 bucks for the 3 part AN ph perfect shit wasn’t bad. I think if I change my res during flower every three weeks, it would make it more of a consideration to keep. I know I want to add Si to the next grow, see what that will do. What is BB powder?

That chart is a really good tool to use if needed, thank you for sharing that with me, I’ve never seen it before.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I live in upstate NY as well. Don’t worry about your neighbor lol NY is catch and release these days


That is the best thing I’ve read all day. I sent it to a couple of my buddies and they found it funny as hell. “Catch and release” that’s great!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Not Grow Big, Big Bud made by AN. They have an organically derived version too. Lower in P than K at 0-15-35 with 20 amino acids, 10% S, citric and ascorbic acids.
> 
> I grew in Rubbermaid tubs, no rez, and every 3 days would top up to an inch under the net pots, wait a bit to let the bubbles mix everything up then check ppm. It would have dropped some depending on how many plants and their size so I would guesstimate how much of each nute to add back to raise the ppm to my target level and just use a syringe to squirt little bits of each into the tub to get back. When you flip to flower in just a few days the drop would be a lot more and after monitoring for a few grows found it could increase up to 4X during the stretch which means the plants are feeding like crazy. Right after the stretch the daily drop would slow down to before flower levels and begin slowing as flowering went on.
> 
> ...


Check out the deal going on right now. 20 bucks cheaper then last time and free shipping. .


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 19, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I do like the AN 3 part ph perfect shit, and the plants really seem to like it. I just don’t know if in the long run Jacks would be cheaper.


It will most likely be cheaper but how much of your grow budget actually goes to nutes? If you cut back on unnecessary changes a little goes a long way. Running a 600W light 18 hours/day costs me $84/mth or $1008/yr. So for the 6 years since I bought the 3gal of nutes for $144 and the 500g can of Big Bud powder for $75 it's cost me $3.04/mth for my nutes while power has cost me over $6000. That would be strictly DWC but as I'm growing in a semi-organic manner now call it $5/mth for the other goodies I have to support that. I'm usually running more wattage for the little veg tent, fans, heater etc so add another 40% to that electric bill. Nutes are a pittance and for the convenience of never having to worry about pH and having the ability to adjust your nutrient balance for the plant's different stages are something like Jacks really cheaper?



Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m going to run a sterile system next time with Shock possibly. I can’t seem to find if I should run an enzyme with it or if it would kill them. I see I could potentially run them with H2O2


I like to stay away from chlorine so have never used pool shock. I always just got a gal jug of 35% h2o2 for around $50 and that would last a couple years while I was running 2 DWC tubs steady. 0.5ml/L twice a week for maintenance and up to 5ml/L in case root root showed up but that only happened twice out of 50+ tubs worth. Both times I had used clones that were rooted in real soil and not HP. Both times I got rid of the rot with minimal impact on the grow. I've never tried any of the 'zyme type products but it seems to work for some but can be expensive from what I've read.

I did build a DIY chiller out of an old water cooler then stopped using peroxide at all for about the last 10 tubs I did as I could keep the nutes down to 65 -68F with the chiller.



Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What is BB powder?
> That chart is a really good tool to use if needed, thank you for sharing that with me, I’ve never seen it before.


Big Bud in powder form. Keeps a lot longer than the liquid one and the only one I've ever used.

I got lots of charts and pass them along when I see a place for them. Been saving stuff like that to the hard drive for years. Speaking of hard drives I got a solid state one while I was out in BC and cloned my drive to it and man is everything a lot faster. 1T drive for $140 so couldn't say no.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 19, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Check out the deal going on right now. 20 bucks cheaper then last time and free shipping. .
> View attachment 5050020


Not much good for me being  eh but thanks.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> It will most likely be cheaper but how much of your grow budget actually goes to nutes? If you cut back on unnecessary changes a little goes a long way. Running a 600W light 18 hours/day costs me $84/mth or $1008/yr. So for the 6 years since I bought the 3gal of nutes for $144 and the 500g can of Big Bud powder for $75 it's cost me $3.04/mth for my nutes while power has cost me over $6000. That would be strictly DWC but as I'm growing in a semi-organic manner now call it $5/mth for the other goodies I have to support that. I'm usually running more wattage for the little veg tent, fans, heater etc so add another 40% to that electric bill. Nutes are a pittance and for the convenience of never having to worry about pH and having the ability to adjust your nutrient balance for the plant's different stages are something like Jacks really cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I don’t really have a budget. My electric bill in summer is like 100 bucks with AC’s and grow going. Winter bc we heat with electric, goes to like 250. I didn’t want to buy the base nutes every grow, that’s too much for me. If I can get one to last three grows, I’ll be super satisfied. I have issues with the PH though. Like today I did a water change, PH was 7.0. I think it’s bc I barley have any nutes in it. 25% recommended as the week goes I’ll just add to or spring water, depending if it needs to go up or down. I put ph down in, so I’ve been taking readings over the past couple hrs before lights go off. It’s starting to get easier at least getting the ph dialed in and keeping it close over the week.

Honestly, I’d rather not use shock, it just seems simple to put in and let go. I would rather use H2O2. I’m pretty sure my grow shop in town has a more pure version then what I have at like 3% I think it is. What days would you add the h2o2? Every three days or so?

God! I would love you buy a chiller, my wife doesn’t agree haha. The peltier setup I have does alright, but not good enough I’d trust to run it without backup. I used hygrozyme back when I grew in bubble buckets when I was younger. Now I’ve been using sensizym by AN and I do like it. I was reading an article and I believe it says that the enzymes would breakdown the H2O2 a little faster, but the H2O2 will not kill the enzymes.

I didn’t know AN made powdered nutes, I’m going to look into that a little more.

I really like solid state drives. My MacBook has one and they’re so fast and seem very reliable. That’s a good deal, definitely can’t pass it up. I figure if I’m going to need something anyways and you see it super cheap, get that shit! lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> Not much good for me being View attachment 5050159 eh but thanks.


Good ole neighbors to the North lol My grandfather was French Canadian. SOB could drink! I think that’s where the entire family gets it from lmfao


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 19, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I guess I don’t really have a budget. My electric bill in summer is like 100 bucks with AC’s and grow going. Winter bc we heat with electric, goes to like 250. I didn’t want to buy the base nutes every grow, that’s too much for me. If I can get one to last three grows, I’ll be super satisfied. I have issues with the PH though. Like today I did a water change, PH was 7.0. I think it’s bc I barley have any nutes in it. 25% recommended as the week goes I’ll just add to or spring water, depending if it needs to go up or down. I put ph down in, so I’ve been taking readings over the past couple hrs before lights go off. It’s starting to get easier at least getting the ph dialed in and keeping it close over the week.
> 
> Honestly, I’d rather not use shock, it just seems simple to put in and let go. I would rather use H2O2. I’m pretty sure my grow shop in town has a more pure version then what I have at like 3% I think it is. What days would you add the h2o2? Every three days or so?
> 
> ...


AN makes powdered boosters but I’m not if they make the base in powder form. I know general hydro came out with a new pro line that it’s powder form. The great think about jacks and mega crop and 19-4-24 is they can be bought in 50lb bag kits and those 50lbs will last a lot of grows at the hobby scale. I like powders because liquid nutrients are just powders with water added already to dilute them to make a stock solution and they charge way more for those water based stock solutions so why not just start with powders that cost less and last longer. Just my 0.2$


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> AN makes powdered boosters but I’m not if they make the base in powder form. I know general hydro came out with a new pro line that it’s powder form. The great think about jacks and mega crop and 19-4-24 is they can be bought in 50lb bag kits and those 50lbs will last a lot of grows at the hobby scale. I like powders because liquid nutrients are just powders with water added already to dilute them to make a stock solution and they charge way more for those water based stock solutions so why not just start with powders that cost less and last longer. Just my 0.2$


That’s what I was thinking too, I just can’t make up my mind. I’m going to do another grow with the AN 3 part base and pick up what @rkymtnman recommended for additives. I can’t decide between shock and H2O2 for my sterile system.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> AN makes powdered boosters but I’m not if they make the base in powder form. I know general hydro came out with a new pro line that it’s powder form. The great think about jacks and mega crop and 19-4-24 is they can be bought in 50lb bag kits and those 50lbs will last a lot of grows at the hobby scale. I like powders because liquid nutrients are just powders with water added already to dilute them to make a stock solution and they charge way more for those water based stock solutions so why not just start with powders that cost less and last longer. Just my 0.2$


I was telling my buddy a couple weeks ago I bet the dried chunky shit that forms around that caps of the 3 part formula is the powered nutes drying out.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 19, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> AN makes powdered boosters but I’m not if they make the base in powder form. I know general hydro came out with a new pro line that it’s powder form. The great think about jacks and mega crop and 19-4-24 is they can be bought in 50lb bag kits and those 50lbs will last a lot of grows at the hobby scale. I like powders because liquid nutrients are just powders with water added already to dilute them to make a stock solution and they charge way more for those water based stock solutions so why not just start with powders that cost less and last longer. Just my 0.2$


My next grow I’m setting up my 4x4. I just ordered another 6” inline fan, another 2”bulkhead and a webit. I have to redo the plumbing on the system now that I’m changing tents. I’m trying to figure out how people have fans setup in for air circulation. I’m the 3x3 I have a 6” oscillating fan, a box fan blowing underneath and a 16” fan outside the tent door blowing in. I have to keep the tent open pretty much 24/7. The biggest reason I want to change it up is for more room allowing me to close the door and keep it light tight. I hate not being able to go in the bedroom and check temps and my control bucket. What’s the easiest way to have enough fans blowing good enough? I don’t know if I’m over thinking this, seen a shit ton of ideas, I just don’t know what will work. Any ideas? @OldMedUser @rkymtnman


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> That’s what I was thinking too, I just can’t make up my mind. I’m going to do another grow with the AN 3 part base and pick up what @rkymtnman recommended for additives. I can’t decide between shock and H2O2 for my sterile system.


It may be best to have both on hand because sometimes the H202 doesn’t work for everyone and sometimes the shock doesn’t work for everyone. It’s cheap enough for both.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> My next grow I’m setting up my 4x4. I just ordered another 6” inline fan, another 2”bulkhead and a webit. I have to redo the plumbing on the system now that I’m changing tents. I’m trying to figure out how people have fans setup in for air circulation. I’m the 3x3 I have a 6” oscillating fan, a box fan blowing underneath and a 16” fan outside the tent door blowing in. I have to keep the tent open pretty much 24/7. The biggest reason I want to change it up is for more room allowing me to close the door and keep it light tight. I hate not being able to go in the bedroom and check temps and my control bucket. What’s the easiest way to have enough fans blowing good enough? I don’t know if I’m over thinking this, seen a shit ton of ideas, I just don’t know what will work. Any ideas? @OldMedUser @rkymtnman


The whole idea of the grow tent is to be able to isolate it's environment to suit the plants. Sounds like you are trying to cool things by keeping them in a hurricane but if the air you're blowing at them is warm/moist moving around more of it won't help. My grow room is 7x9' and I just have a 12" oscillating fan 3' from the plants wafting back and forth to move the air around. My 6" exhaust is on controllers to only run when it gets too warm or too humid and the heater is on a thermostat to only come on when it gets too cool. Their environment is pretty much dialed in. A remote thermometer with the display above my computer monitor lets me know at a glance what the temp and RH are down there. No rez to worry about.

You are exhausting to the outdoors aren't you? If temps are a problem you need to have cool air coming into the room the tent is in or use A/C to cool the air in the room so when the exhaust fan runs it's pulling drier, cooler air into the closed tent. Inside the tent one of those oscillating tower fans works well. Can even be set in a corner facing the corner so the air isn't blasting directly at the plants. The air just needs to be moving around a bit to refresh the air around the leaves but they don't need to be whipping around for that to happen efficiently.

Maybe just have your lights on when you're up and around so you can check your control bucket before light's out and won't need to disturb the plants during their dark period. If you can control the environment well enough then the tent can remain closed and you can go in whenever you want. A nice little portable A/C unit or mini-split may be just what you need but they aren't cheap.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 20, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> The whole idea of the grow tent is to be able to isolate it's environment to suit the plants. Sounds like you are trying to cool things by keeping them in a hurricane but if the air you're blowing at them is warm/moist moving around more of it won't help. My grow room is 7x9' and I just have a 12" oscillating fan 3' from the plants wafting back and forth to move the air around. My 6" exhaust is on controllers to only run when it gets too warm or too humid and the heater is on a thermostat to only come on when it gets too cool. Their environment is pretty much dialed in. A remote thermometer with the display above my computer monitor lets me know at a glance what the temp and RH are down there. No rez to worry about.
> 
> You are exhausting to the outdoors aren't you? If temps are a problem you need to have cool air coming into the room the tent is in or use A/C to cool the air in the room so when the exhaust fan runs it's pulling drier, cooler air into the closed tent. Inside the tent one of those oscillating tower fans works well. Can even be set in a corner facing the corner so the air isn't blasting directly at the plants. The air just needs to be moving around a bit to refresh the air around the leaves but they don't need to be whipping around for that to happen efficiently.
> 
> Maybe just have your lights on when you're up and around so you can check your control bucket before light's out and won't need to disturb the plants during their dark period. If you can control the environment well enough then the tent can remain closed and you can go in whenever you want. A nice little portable A/C unit or mini-split may be just what you need but they aren't cheap.


I have an A/C I’m the window year round. I also have the 1500 watt heater. I don’t exhaust outside at all either. I went in the room this morning right before lights came on, the ac let’s light in an hr before lights on. I just need to get the tent light tight and I’ll be good. I don’t have any issues with heat at all honestly. I have to heat the room even with everything running. The temp at canopy height is always between 77-82 degrees now. I have the temps pretty set. The humidity tho goes up to like 64% during the afternoon, drops to 50 by night until morn. I just thought you wanted a good amount of fans blowing on the canopy. I didn’t think the plants like the hurricane they got this entire grow, but I hammered them still. I’m going to try less fans this next grow.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I have an A/C I’m the window year round. I also have the 1500 watt heater. I don’t exhaust outside at all either. I went in the room this morning right before lights came on, the ac let’s light in an hr before lights on. I just need to get the tent light tight and I’ll be good. I don’t have any issues with heat at all honestly. I have to heat the room even with everything running. The temp at canopy height is always between 77-82 degrees now. I have the temps pretty set. The humidity tho goes up to like 64% during the afternoon, drops to 50 by night until morn. I just thought you wanted a good amount of fans blowing on the canopy. I didn’t think the plants like the hurricane they got this entire grow, but I hammered them still. I’m going to try less fans this next grow. View attachment 5050660View attachment 5050661


If the A/C lets light in an hour before the lights come on why not change the light schedule to come on a hour sooner?

My heater is 1500W too but can switch on 750 at a time so just use 750. If that side burns out I'll still have the other to use. I wired up a baseboard thermostat to control it's time on and off.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> My next grow I’m setting up my 4x4. I just ordered another 6” inline fan, another 2”bulkhead and a webit. I have to redo the plumbing on the system now that I’m changing tents. I’m trying to figure out how people have fans setup in for air circulation. I’m the 3x3 I have a 6” oscillating fan, a box fan blowing underneath and a 16” fan outside the tent door blowing in. I have to keep the tent open pretty much 24/7. The biggest reason I want to change it up is for more room allowing me to close the door and keep it light tight. I hate not being able to go in the bedroom and check temps and my control bucket. What’s the easiest way to have enough fans blowing good enough? I don’t know if I’m over thinking this, seen a shit ton of ideas, I just don’t know what will work. Any ideas? @OldMedUser @rkymtnman


i suck in cold colorado air to keep my temps down and just have a 6" fan mounted on the top of the bloom room running 24/7 and a tiny dehuey to keep the RH% down slightly in lights out.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2021)

i'd skip the tents and just frame in a dedicated bloom and veg room. a perpetual 3x3 bloom area will get you all the weed you could ever smoke


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 20, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> If the A/C lets light in an hour before the lights come on why not change the light schedule to come on a hour sooner?
> 
> My heater is 1500W too but can switch on 750 at a time so just use 750. If that side burns out I'll still have the other to use. I wired up a baseboard thermostat to control it's time on and off.
> 
> View attachment 5050676


I didn’t know if changing the hrs would screw with them. I know when daylight savings time changes for me it screws me up lol. I’m just going to cover it up with a towel unless I turn it on for now. It’s only for a couple weeks and temps have dropped and aren’t going back up anytime soon.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i suck in cold colorado air to keep my temps down and just have a 6" fan mounted on the top of the bloom room running 24/7 and a tiny dehuey to keep the RH% down slightly in lights out.


When I ran a 1000watt hps I had one of the cooling hoods and pulled air thru the outside in winter. If I opened the window to try and cool the room I’d freeze it out lol.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i'd skip the tents and just frame in a dedicated bloom and veg room. a perpetual 3x3 bloom area will get you all the weed you could ever smoke


Next grow I’m putting the pool and tent in the middle so I can unzip it and go all the way around it. If I framed something I’d loose the option unless I put some removable walls. I’m this case I think tents easier for me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Next grow I’m putting the pool and tent in the middle so I can unzip it and go all the way around it. If I framed something I’d loose the option unless I put some removable walls. I’m this case I think tents easier for me.


i had to look back to page 1 to remember the pool part. lol. 

if you put those 2 totes in a 4x4, how much room would you have around the edges?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 20, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i had to look back to page 1 to remember the pool part. lol.
> 
> if you put those 2 totes in a 4x4, how much room would you have around the edges?


I believe I’ll have 6-10 inches on each side after switching to the 4x4. I’d like to have it not so crowded and mainly to have space to mount a bigger fan.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 20, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I didn’t know if changing the hrs would screw with them. I know when daylight savings time changes for me it screws me up lol. I’m just going to cover it up with a towel unless I turn it on for now. It’s only for a couple weeks and temps have dropped and aren’t going back up anytime soon.


Changing the time an hour won't hurt anything. Never hurts to totally change the hours as long as it's just the once during flowering. During veg you can basically do what you want.



Incredible4Mr2E said:


> When I ran a 1000watt hps I had one of the cooling hoods and pulled air thru the outside in winter. If I opened the window to try and cool the room I’d freeze it out lol.


I used to pull my room air from outside but with the temp variation from -40C to +40C over the course of a year that wasn't the best sol'n so I switched to getting it from the larger area of the basement where the temp can get pretty cool in the winter to about 35F when it's really cold but never got over 68F even at the end of the 2nd heat dome last summer. My 'basement' is really a 10x30' concrete box buried under the house where the water from the dugout comes in to the house for our tap water. The grow room has two outer walls that stay cool all the time as does the concrete floor so A/C has never been needed even when running 1200W of HID lights in there.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 21, 2021)

Last week I noticed some unusual growth on pretty much every bud site beside a couple. They seemed like they were done stretching and like they stop putting weight on and we’re finishing up potency. Then last week the top started stretching again and I don’t know what’s going on. I turned the light down a little bc they were still bleaching but I didn’t lift the light. Here are some pictures.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 21, 2021)

How long flowering now? They look alright to me.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 22, 2021)

OldMedUser said:


> How long flowering now? They look alright to me.


I flipped the 10th of October. They seem to be alright, I just didn’t know if that’s normal. They’re still getting bigger, even this morning they look bigger. Do plants put weight on during the night?


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 22, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I flipped the 10th of October. They seem to be alright, I just didn’t know if that’s normal. They’re still getting bigger, even this morning they look bigger. Do plants put weight on during the night?


They grow the most in the dark from what I have read and observed


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Dec 22, 2021)

Here is a killer deal on jacks tap water blend.








J.R. Peters Jack's Nutrients 15-5-20 TAP FeED 25 lbs - For Tap Water - 15-5-20 TAP


Prefer Tap Water? Allow your plants to drink up this formula designed to provide all the macro, secondary and micro nutrients in a one-part system. Specifically formulated for tap, city or well water types with slightly higher alkalinity & pH. This combination of nutrients will lower pH over...




growgreenmi.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I flipped the 10th of October


i flipped mine on the 17th and they should be done very soon. i usually go for 10 weeks or so depending on the trichs

i would say you still have a few weeks left.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 22, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> They grow the most in the dark from what I have read and observed


I remember reading about it before and every morning they look bigger thn they did the night before.

I feel so bad for this plant trying to tune everything. It will stop growing for like a week, once for two weeks. After it will start growing again like a wildfire. I think my next grow will be a little easier and better but…. Maybe not lol. I think a lot has to do with me and the light. Not watching height, having the wattage too high. Not going to lie, I kind of miss the HPS. What sucks is two of the bud sites in the middle grew higher. They would get like 1000-1100 PPFD and everything else would get like 850 or less. So I left it at that reading and 18” above highest bud site.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 22, 2021)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Here is a killer deal on jacks tap water blend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good deal


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 22, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i flipped mine on the 17th and they should be done very soon. i usually go for 10 weeks or so depending on the trichs
> 
> i would say you still have a few weeks left.


I don’t have a microscope to check to see when the trichs turn brown. I always just waited for the hairs to turn 60-70% orange.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I don’t have a microscope to check to see when the trichs turn brown. I always just waited for the hairs to turn 60-70% orange.


those have awhile to go i think. 

a good cheap investment is a USB scope. they are like 15 , 20 bucks on Ebay.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 22, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Do plants put weight on during the night?


They do in the day too but store a lot of sugars, aminos etc while photosynthesizing under the light and use that to build new tissue during the night so often look fatter in the morning. They will still grow fine under 24 hour light but do as well with a dark period so I'm sticking to the usual schedules.



Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I don’t have a microscope to check to see when the trichs turn brown. I always just waited for the hairs to turn 60-70% orange.


I use a little 10x loupe to check my trichs. Even the little 8x magnifying glass that pops out of my old 30x Radio Shack scope is enough to tell their condition. I have a 60 - 1000x USB scope with it's own wifi box so I can plug my phone into it to take pics in the grow room but the higher the magnification the harder it is to hold steady enough to see anything. Even your pulse throws it off at over 100x so I fixed the base up to fit my tripod and can zoom in close. Was $45 on Amazon . ca.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2021)

i have the same USB. that thing is cool. i used to send trich pics to my buddies to let them see what we're puffin on in CO> lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Dec 24, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> those have awhile to go i think.
> 
> a good cheap investment is a USB scope. they are like 15 , 20 bucks on Ebay.


@OldMedUser I found something in the house that I can see them with. Kind of a pain getting the closeness and focus but I can see them lol


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 25, 2021)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> @OldMedUser I found something in the house that I can see them with. Kind of a pain getting the closeness and focus but I can see them lol


So what is it?

These are my analog magnifying tools/ I mainly use that big one with the 2nd smaller lens inside the big one. I'd like it at the top of the circle but no way to loosen the glass in the frame to rotate it. The big lens is about 4 or 5X and the little one is maybe 7x. Good enough to find thrips and mites and cover a lot of ground fast when checking out a bunch of plants. I always look for leaf damage then start hunting around that.

The little 10X loupe is good enough to see trichs but not real close. Easy enough to tell if clear or cloudy and spot ambers if there. You can get all sorts on AMZ for cheap and drug stores carry the big ones in their stationary supply areas. $15 here for one like mine.

I bought that 30x Radio Shack one 20 years ago at the store in town for $12.95 and it works great for a close enough look at trichs still on the plant and the pop-up 8x magnifying glass is handy when I can't find the damn loupe. 

The USB scope is hard to focus but for something like determining if you have a mould or fungus growing on your plants or your drying buds it's just the ticket. Or for examining larvae etc to get an identification.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jan 8, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> So what is it?
> 
> These are my analog magnifying tools/ I mainly use that big one with the 2nd smaller lens inside the big one. I'd like it at the top of the circle but no way to loosen the glass in the frame to rotate it. The big lens is about 4 or 5X and the little one is maybe 7x. Good enough to find thrips and mites and cover a lot of ground fast when checking out a bunch of plants. I always look for leaf damage then start hunting around that.
> 
> ...





rkymtnman said:


> i have the same USB. that thing is cool. i used to send trich pics to my buddies to let them see what we're puffin on in CO> lol





Treesomewanted77 said:


> Here is a killer deal on jacks tap water blend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I’m going on day, like 90 on the tenth. I caught corona and all smell and taste. I’ve had a couple buddies come over and they just say it smells like preemie bud. I think I was filling the system with too much water, maybe burned with the light a little and I keep adding freezing water to adjust PH everyday. I’ve been wayyyyy too anal about everything and I finally stepped back and let it do it’s thing. Here’s some pictures of the 90 day old girls.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 9, 2022)

pat yourself on the back. 

now just don't harvest too early!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jan 9, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> pat yourself on the back.
> 
> now just don't harvest too early!


Thank brother! I just can’t believe it’s taking so long. I know I’ve been fucking up, but I can’t figure out exactly what though. When one stresses, they both do. Is it possible I’ve been putting too much water in them and the huge pump just isn’t enough? I checked the roots out, they look great, white with a hint a brown from the nutes. I’ve had friends come over and smell the buckets to see if it smelled ick at all. I don’t know if the constant PH changes everyday with me dumping 40 degree water in it and dropping the water temps at least 7 degrees within 30 seconds would stress them out. I think it’s just a bunch of everything. The next run I’m going to try and back the hell off, just change ph when it completely drops or rises, (mine always drops) and not fill the system so high. I’m also backing off on the nutes, I kept burning the shit out of them, even the half strength seemed to burn them. I also had my light too close at one point and raising the light with it still cranked didn’t help either. This grow has thought me a lot on what I can and can’t do. I still have so much to learn though.

I can’t wait to harvest! I’m waiting until all the hairs are at like 50% orange and after watch the tris for that amber color with a magnifying glass my buddy gave me to use.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 9, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So, I’m going on day, like 90 on the tenth. I caught corona and all smell and taste. I’ve had a couple buddies come over and they just say it smells like preemie bud. I think I was filling the system with too much water, maybe burned with the light a little and I keep adding freezing water to adjust PH everyday. I’ve been wayyyyy too anal about everything and I finally stepped back and let it do it’s thing. Here’s some pictures of the 90 day old girls. View attachment 5062815


Very full, nice!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jan 10, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Very full, nice!


Thank you dude!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jan 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i bought RO when i started. from walmart. as a noob to hydro, knowing that your water is not a problem is worth the money . you'll have other issues to deal with .
> 
> i slowly went to 1/2 ro, 1/2 well to all well water now.


I’ve stopped using my RO water now and just using spring water. It’s so much easier to PH and keep PHed for three, four days. The RO water is just all over the place and I hate working with it. I’m going to disconnect my RO and run a sediment filter into a dual carbon filter for chlorine. The springs getting older running to every day or two.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 13, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’ve stopped using my RO water now and just using spring water. It’s so much easier to PH and keep PHed for three, four days. The RO water is just all over the place and I hate working with it. I’m going to disconnect my RO and run a sediment filter into a dual carbon filter for chlorine. The springs getting older running to every day or two.


i would try both of those water sources: i "think" you can get a way without filtering out the chlorine. and then try w/o the chlorine. there are some nutes that have chlorine in them.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jan 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i would try both of those water sources: i "think" you can get a way without filtering out the chlorine. and then try w/o the chlorine. there are some nutes that have chlorine in them.


I have a clone going right now. If I put the tap water to it and doesn’t kill the little clone, it should be fine with plants that are full veg and flower right?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Feb 12, 2022)

Here’s the new setup with a couple strawberry kush plants. The 4x4 and new setup is working a lot better already thn the 3x3. I am using less water too this time in the system. I don’t know if it really matters, but 20 gallons exact puts the water right under the net pots. With the 26-28 I was putting in it completely drowned out the net pot. I have a 50 watt commercial air pump on the two totes, so I don’t know if it was bad, but I want to try it different this time. I want to get a float valve in the control bucket and keep a 5 gallon bucket over it to slowly fill it. I’m more worried about flooding this apartment out and with 5 gallons if something happened whatever, it’s floods the pool with little water. I did it again and bought a bunch of advanced nutes, this time 1Lt bottles. I won’t be changing the water every week this time, maybe ever 2 or 3 weeks. I’m going with bennies again this time. I’ve been reading so much about nutes and enzymes and carb and vitamins. SO FUCKING MUCH CONFLICTING INFORMATION! I’m just not going to put so much work into this grow and try to keep it simple. I ditched the RO and hooked up a dual sediment and voc and carbon block filters. It still comes out at almost 450 PPM. So now I’m doing 15 gallons spring water and 5 gallons filtered water to kick back some of the good stuff for free lmao. With less water my diy chiller has a way easier time keeping the water at 65/67 degrees. I also added two 55 watt 5000K lights. The mix of the 3k and 5k at the end of the last grow really seemed to bring out the trichomes. Looking at grow lights now that are coming out, everyone’s mixing the two colors. AC infinities new led lights look like they are a completely 50/50 mix of 3 and 5 k. I just need to make sure I keep my like away from the plants this time around. I really bleached the tops good last time. I’m excited about this grow just bc I’ve learned a lot from my first grow and I think this is going to be a really good strain. The solo cups have a couple Fruity Chronic Juice’s going. One looks great, the other looks like facking hell! How’s everyone’s winter been going so far?


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 12, 2022)

The only reason I use RO water is because our tap water is loaded with chloramine. At times it's so high you can smell it. .5 ec or about 225 ppm.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Feb 12, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> The only reason I use RO water is because our tap water is loaded with chloramine. At times it's so high you can smell it. .5 ec or about 225 ppm.


These are my readings this morning on my water from spring, filtered and mixed together without nutes added.


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 17, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Here’s the new setup with a couple strawberry kush plants. The 4x4 and new setup is working a lot better already thn the 3x3. I am using less water too this time in the system. I don’t know if it really matters, but 20 gallons exact puts the water right under the net pots. With the 26-28 I was putting in it completely drowned out the net pot. I have a 50 watt commercial air pump on the two totes, so I don’t know if it was bad, but I want to try it different this time. I want to get a float valve in the control bucket and keep a 5 gallon bucket over it to slowly fill it. I’m more worried about flooding this apartment out and with 5 gallons if something happened whatever, it’s floods the pool with little water. I did it again and bought a bunch of advanced nutes, this time 1Lt bottles. I won’t be changing the water every week this time, maybe ever 2 or 3 weeks. I’m going with bennies again this time. I’ve been reading so much about nutes and enzymes and carb and vitamins. SO FUCKING MUCH CONFLICTING INFORMATION! I’m just not going to put so much work into this grow and try to keep it simple. I ditched the RO and hooked up a dual sediment and voc and carbon block filters. It still comes out at almost 450 PPM. So now I’m doing 15 gallons spring water and 5 gallons filtered water to kick back some of the good stuff for free lmao. With less water my diy chiller has a way easier time keeping the water at 65/67 degrees. I also added two 55 watt 5000K lights. The mix of the 3k and 5k at the end of the last grow really seemed to bring out the trichomes. Looking at grow lights now that are coming out, everyone’s mixing the two colors. AC infinities new led lights look like they are a completely 50/50 mix of 3 and 5 k. I just need to make sure I keep my like away from the plants this time around. I really bleached the tops good last time. I’m excited about this grow just bc I’ve learned a lot from my first grow and I think this is going to be a really good strain. The solo cups have a couple Fruity Chronic Juice’s going. One looks great, the other looks like facking hell! How’s everyone’s winter been going so far? View attachment 5084175View attachment 5084176View attachment 5084177


How many actual watts are you using for those few small plants? Is that the height you keep the lights at?

I would just be using my little 200w from the wall COB for that until they got big enough to need more coverage. Looking at my power bill for $500 I don't like to waste a single lumen. 

Nice setup tho so they should do well. I seem to be killing everything lately but they're coming around.



Incredible4Mr2E said:


> How’s everyone’s winter been going so far?


Shitty! Freeze, thaw, freeze, thaw and now it's snowing like a bitch with 6" today and supposed to keep going to Sat night. Could barely get out of the driveway yesterday and I have to get to town tomorrow or quit smoking this weekend.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Feb 20, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> How many actual watts are you using for those few small plants? Is that the height you keep the lights at?
> 
> I would just be using my little 200w from the wall COB for that until they got big enough to need more coverage. Looking at my power bill for $500 I don't like to waste a single lumen.
> 
> ...


They’re not turned up at all. The two blues are 55watts each, can’t dim. The other big center light is at 100 watts in the middle at the moment. The rest of the power is being used by the four fans on top of the center light. No need to keep on while lights off. 


Our weathers been the same. I wish it would not change so badly. I think tomorrow it suppose to be nears 60.Not too bad but wild weather.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Feb 20, 2022)

Guess who use to be a paintballer and is excited as shit right now lmao. 30 lb tank I forgot I have for filling my little tanks. I’m going to run her down and go to air gas and exchange for a new tank. It was purchased thru them originally.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Feb 25, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> How many actual watts are you using for those few small plants? Is that the height you keep the lights at?
> 
> I would just be using my little 200w from the wall COB for that until they got big enough to need more coverage. Looking at my power bill for $500 I don't like to waste a single lumen.
> 
> ...


You guys get hit with snow last night and this morning? The past two days were high 50’s, low 60’s.

Having better luck keeping everything alive? Thank his runs been going 100 times better. Only using 20 gallons, every three days right now I add Phd, nute water and throw it in. My ph will go from 6,0 to 5.9 in them three days. I’ve been feeding these Stush (strawberry kush) plants hot! Like, 2.1EC and they love it!

I just ordered a titan co2 reg and blueprint digital atmosphere controller BDAC-2 with fuzzy logic. You have experience with a controller and the best values to set at? I’m excited about it coming in.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 3, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> You guys get hit with snow last night and this morning? The past two days were high 50’s, low 60’s.
> 
> Having better luck keeping everything alive? Thank his runs been going 100 times better. Only using 20 gallons, every three days right now I add Phd, nute water and throw it in. My ph will go from 6,0 to 5.9 in them three days. I’ve been feeding these Stush (strawberry kush) plants hot! Like, 2.1EC and they love it!
> 
> I just ordered a titan co2 reg and blueprint digital atmosphere controller BDAC-2 with fuzzy logic. You have experience with a controller and the best values to set at? I’m excited about it coming in.


Not a lot of snow here lately and decent temps in the mid single negative digits. -5C now so damn near T-shirt weather. 

I only used my controller to see how much CO2 my alcohol lamps put out and never have hooked it up to a tank. Personally I'd aim for double atmospheric at around 800ppm for general use then bump it up to 1500 during the stretch while feeding heavier, running the temps up to 90 and giving them more light to make the most of the growth spurt during stretch. Then back to 800 for the duration.

Are you going to be able to run the CO2 without the exhaust running so it's not going to waste? The higher temp setting will keep it off for a while if you have a temp control on it.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 4, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Not a lot of snow here lately and decent temps in the mid single negative digits. -5C now so damn near T-shirt weather.
> 
> I only used my controller to see how much CO2 my alcohol lamps put out and never have hooked it up to a tank. Personally I'd aim for double atmospheric at around 800ppm for general use then bump it up to 1500 during the stretch while feeding heavier, running the temps up to 90 and giving them more light to make the most of the growth spurt during stretch. Then back to 800 for the duration.
> 
> Are you going to be able to run the CO2 without the exhaust running so it's not going to waste? The higher temp setting will keep it off for a while if you have a temp control on it.


I have added some new stuff this week. I went and got a new co2 tank that doesn’t have a siphon in it, aluminum, and for beverages. Added a float valve to my control bucket with a 5 gallon bucket res for my test run to make sure it will all work. I think I’m gonna get something that’s ten gallons so I’ll only need to fill it up every other day. I was lucky enough to pick a spot i felt was good in the tote and got my float to set exactly where I wanted it. I also got a big dehumidifier and put it in the tent, set to 50%. My humidity was going thru the roof fast! It would kick my exhaust fan on every 20 minutes or so. So with the dehumidifier in it won’t let it get above 62%. Once the temp gets to 87 I have the dead band on 8. I can’t believe it only goes to 9.9, but whatever.

I have the PPM set to 1300 bc it will go up to 1600 and my normal without co2 reading in the room is around 500. So I know it’s reading at least 100 ppms off. Dead band is 200. With the way I have it now it kicks on every 45 minutes and runs for about 7, 8 minutes. I Have the ball on my reg set to 1. Figure I’ll let it seep in slow so it can take more accurate readings and not just dump a shit ton in and waste it. It only cost 25 bucks to exchange the tank.

Just bought an EcoPlus 1/10 HP water chiller! Can’t wait for it to come! I have like everything I’ve ever wanted to grow now, and only for two plants hahaha.

Weather here Sundays going to be near 70. This weather this year is so crazy. Gas, mother fuckers! 4.19 a gallon. Make me sick!!!! I didn’t even want to fill my tank.

Here’s some picture of things as of late. I’ve been feeding them a shit ton of nutes and epsom. They get darker for a day and the next day they start getting light again. My EC the last time I checked was 2.2 and they didn’t even burn at all! These are strawberry kusk aka stush from homegrown. What would you say it looks like, Nitrogen? 
Cheers dude


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

get some side lighting in that tent and 2 plants will be all you need. looking good.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> get some side lighting in that tent and 2 plants will be all you need. looking good.


See, now I don’t have everything I’ve ever wanted lmao. Now I want more lighting. What would you recommend for side lighting?

Thanks dude! Working hard to get perfect nugs


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> See, now I don’t have everything I’ve ever wanted lmao. Now I want more lighting. What would you recommend for side lighting?
> 
> Thanks dude! Working hard to get perfect nugs


if you can DIY, some fairly low watt strip leds would be all you need to get nice buds from top to bottom. unless you smoke alot of weed, 2 plants like that even harvested twice a year would be good


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> if you can DIY, some fairly low watt strip leds would be all you need to get nice buds from top to bottom. unless you smoke alot of weed, 2 plants like that even harvested twice a year would be good


I smoke pretty heavy. One of the reasons I started growing was to combat the cost. Now I just spend all that money buying new grow shit lol.

I am pretty good at building shit. I’ve researched strip lighting, and I almost built a light with strips before I found the quantum boards I bought. Would you put them on all four sides? What do you think is over kill? I’ve heard people talking about side lighting but never actually seen it, not even in a picture.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I smoke pretty heavy. One of the reasons I started growing was to combat the cost. Now I just spend all that money buying new grow shit lol.
> 
> I am pretty good at building shit. I’ve researched strip lighting, and I almost built a light with strips before I found the quantum boards I bought. Would you put them on all four sides? What do you think is over kill? I’ve heard people talking about side lighting but never actually seen it, not even in a picture.


i'm just kinda guessing to be honest. say you had a 100w light in a 2x2. i'd think that 4 strips at 25 w (each 1/4 of the top wattage) would be good as side lighting? once i get my new light, i'm gonna put 4 of my old qbs , one in each corner.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm just kinda guessing to be honest. say you had a 100w light in a 2x2. i'd think that 4 strips at 25 w (each 1/4 of the top wattage) would be good as side lighting? once i get my new light, i'm gonna put 4 of my old qbs , one in each corner.


So I have 610 watts max now. 150 watts at each corner would be over kill I bet lol. Lowe’s or Home Depot has them 55 watt shop lights, I’m using two now. I wonder if I got 4 how good they’d do. I know you can have the plants pretty much touching the light and they don’t seem to be affected by it. It would add another 220 watts in the tent. The only thing Is I think they only come in 5k spectrum. I’m sure I can find a 3k or 35k somewhere online. Strip lights zip tied to the poles would work awesome I bet.


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 4, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I smoke pretty heavy. One of the reasons I started growing was to combat the cost. Now I just spend all that money buying new grow shit lol.
> 
> I am pretty good at building shit. I’ve researched strip lighting, and I almost built a light with strips before I found the quantum boards I bought. Would you put them on all four sides? What do you think is over kill? I’ve heard people talking about side lighting but never actually seen it, not even in a picture.


Hehe I bought another light so I could have a veg tent & a flower tent. I rationalize that it's perfectly normal to have 30+ oz and 5 varieties on hand for personal consumption with the Armageddon approaching. Now I can be Santa for friends, relatives, & med users. I've run out of cash to give to the homeless on the corners so I'm thinking of giving them weed instead. I wonder how that would be received.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 4, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> So I have 610 watts max now. 150 watts at each corner would be over kill I bet lol. Lowe’s or Home Depot has them 55 watt shop lights, I’m using two now. I wonder if I got 4 how good they’d do. I know you can have the plants pretty much touching the light and they don’t seem to be affected by it. It would add another 220 watts in the tent. The only thing Is I think they only come in 5k spectrum. I’m sure I can find a 3k or 35k somewhere online. Strip lights zip tied to the poles would work awesome I bet.


like i said, never done side lighting before but more light (although not too much) from the sides has to be a good thing. something dimmable would be better just in case you see burn at max watts.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 4, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> Hehe I bought another light so I could have a veg tent & a flower tent. I rationalize that it's perfectly normal to have 30+ oz and 5 varieties on hand for personal consumption with the Armageddon approaching. Now I can be Santa for friends, relatives, & med users. I've run out of cash to give to the homeless on the corners so I'm thinking of giving them weed instead. I wonder how that would be received.


That’s what I’m saying, multiple oz’s of different dank. My next run I’m doing two fruity chronic juice plants. I feel the same way with friends and family, it’s just nice it cost little to get much. Although the initial cost has been high and rising lol.

It does feel like the end is coming for some reason, worlds so upside down. Putin’s an asshole, Biden is a joke and Trumps still running his mouth looking like an idiot. I don’t get how people can’t seem to understand the worlds directed by very few and these idiots are pawns. Honestly, I think the planet needs to cleanse itself of the people virus. I know thats harsh, but we’re greedy and if given the chance, would probably try taking over the universe. God save us when the aliens do find us!
WE NEED CHANGE!


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 4, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> like i said, never done side lighting before but more light (although not too much) from the sides has to be a good thing. something dimmable would be better just in case you see burn at max watts.


Right, I’m gonna do some research and figure out what’s good. I’m with you on the dimmer feature. I bet 25 watts in each corner would be good though.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I have added some new stuff this week. I went and got a new co2 tank that doesn’t have a siphon in it, aluminum, and for beverages. Added a float valve to my control bucket with a 5 gallon bucket res for my test run to make sure it will all work. I think I’m gonna get something that’s ten gallons so I’ll only need to fill it up every other day. I was lucky enough to pick a spot i felt was good in the tote and got my float to set exactly where I wanted it. I also got a big dehumidifier and put it in the tent, set to 50%. My humidity was going thru the roof fast! It would kick my exhaust fan on every 20 minutes or so. So with the dehumidifier in it won’t let it get above 62%. Once the temp gets to 87 I have the dead band on 8. I can’t believe it only goes to 9.9, but whatever.
> 
> I have the PPM set to 1300 bc it will go up to 1600 and my normal without co2 reading in the room is around 500. So I know it’s reading at least 100 ppms off. Dead band is 200. With the way I have it now it kicks on every 45 minutes and runs for about 7, 8 minutes. I Have the ball on my reg set to 1. Figure I’ll let it seep in slow so it can take more accurate readings and not just dump a shit ton in and waste it. It only cost 25 bucks to exchange the tank.
> 
> ...


I just filled up today and it was $1.50/L so x 3.78l/USG was $5.67/USG and with the exchange rate being what it is about the same as what you're paying. Amazing how the minute the price of oil goes up so does the gas at the pumps. Even tho their storage tanks are still full of fuel that was made using cheaper feed stock. Somebody besides us getting a little richer. 

Compared to what the people of Ukrainia are suffering I think I can handle paying a bit more for gas. Everything is gone way up. 4L jug of whole milk was $7.59. $5.29 a year ago. Nabob coffee was $26.97 for a 2lb can but luckily it goes on sale once in a while for $10 and we buy the max. Grabbed a can out of the cupboard today and did a count and we have 14 full ones in there so good to the next sale. Lot of products not on the shelves like cereals and very little on sale these days either. Was going to sell my '05 Malibu but think I'll get it back on the road for the spring. Uses half the gas my '08 Saturn Vue uses but would never have got me out of the driveway today with the snow that drifted in. The Vue went through it pretty easy but the wife never would have made it. Not quite 4x4 performance but that AWD and a heavy vehicle does not bad. Good chunky snow tires help too.

You win the lotto or something? All those toys aren't cheap but fun to have eh!  I got way more grow related stuff than I really need but not worth shit to flog on Kijiji or somewhere now. I blew about 3G in the last 3 years on goodies like the CO2 controller, 300, Light Rail 4.0, 400, TrimPro Unplugged, used, 300, bulbs, pots etc etc. Just ordered 8 bales of ProMix HP but still $37.50 each. Setting up my outdoor patch in a 30x5' raised bed the wife set up a few years ago that is more exposed further out in the back yard. Lots of top soil/compost in there now but not a very loose mix so the HP will fix that. Getting 60L of perlite as well. Got lots of compost here to toss in too. Want a dozen plants out there this year if not more. They will get full sun out there from morning to night unlike the spot I grew in close to the house. Tall alder trees cost a good 6 hours of direct sun/day there and I got 6oz off each auto so should do better with 18hrs of sun every day for most of July/Aug. Harvested mid-Sept last year.

Gets wicked wind out there so plan to put up a snow-fence wall on the west end. Nothing but open field for a mile to the west where the worst of it comes from. Trees will block the wind from every other direction.



> Here’s some picture of things as of late. I’ve been feeding them a shit ton of nutes and epsom. They get darker for a day and the next day they start getting light again. My EC the last time I checked was 2.2 and they didn’t even burn at all! These are strawberry kusk aka stush from homegrown. What would you say it looks like, Nitrogen?


If you're talking about the light green grow tips that's just fast growing plants that take a while to 'green up' with exposure to light. Finally got mine doing that so flipping to flower in a week or so. Low N would show up in the old fan leaves first.

That's a snazzy looking controller there. What did that set you back? Mine's just a simple one with LEDs for level indicators but was $300 and the same one with the digital readout was 200 more.



Should get some good runs out of that setup.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I just filled up today and it was $1.50/L so x 3.78l/USG was $5.67/USG and with the exchange rate being what it is about the same as what you're paying. Amazing how the minute the price of oil goes up so does the gas at the pumps. Even tho their storage tanks are still full of fuel that was made using cheaper feed stock. Somebody besides us getting a little richer.
> 
> Compared to what the people of Ukrainia are suffering I think I can handle paying a bit more for gas. Everything is gone way up. 4L jug of whole milk was $7.59. $5.29 a year ago. Nabob coffee was $26.97 for a 2lb can but luckily it goes on sale once in a while for $10 and we buy the max. Grabbed a can out of the cupboard today and did a count and we have 14 full ones in there so good to the next sale. Lot of products not on the shelves like cereals and very little on sale these days either. Was going to sell my '05 Malibu but think I'll get it back on the road for the spring. Uses half the gas my '08 Saturn Vue uses but would never have got me out of the driveway today with the snow that drifted in. The Vue went through it pretty easy but the wife never would have made it. Not quite 4x4 performance but that AWD and a heavy vehicle does not bad. Good chunky snow tires help too.
> 
> ...


Once I realized I had a co2 tank I figured I’d get a timer and regulator, simple enough. Talking to my buddy, he has a closet grow himself with a titan controller. He was talking about needing to be shut and humidity and heat build up being an issue. So I started doing research and looking around. I came across this item on eBay for a year old controller and titan regulator. I put an offer of 150 in, they took 160 for it. I figured if the regulator leaked, I went to a trade school for welding when I was younger for three years and worked many jobs, I can definitely fix it or exchange parts out. My other buddy is a genius with electronics and soldering. If something was wrong or burnt out my buddy could repair it to new for 20 bucks plus parts. Turns out the controller is working perfectly and the regulator had absolutely no leaks, score. My buddy was saying some of the controllers only dead band temp by like 4 and 6 I guess. So he asked what mine was. When I told him 9.9, he was like “are you serious?!” He paid a lot for his titan control and reg. Lol I have like 200 into the entire CO2 setup, and the controller does everything. I have day and night settings and the dead bands are really good. 

Ok, I was wondering if they were extremely hungry. These guy can take a meal in and are drink about 2 gallons a day at the moment. Each day they start drinking more and more. The only thing that sucks is my dehumidifier water tray is in the back and I have to lift it out in order to get the water dumped. It’s doing a wonderful job so far and my reg pressure hasn’t dropped as of yet. So everything smooth on that end as well.

My buddy found that out the hard way himself on his property. The sun would start going behind the trees around 6, losing 3 hrs of light. He has a spot now that’s fully sunned out. I’m gonna do a couple myself outside this year. I’m gonna go get some soil from a local farmer I know. I’m gonna use my posthole digger and open it up and throw the soil in the hole.

I wish I won the lotto! Lol Me and the wife both have good jobs and are fortunate enough to spoil with certain things.

I was reading about the stock pile and can’t believe what we’re allowing to happen. The other day milk here was like 4.20 something a gallon. This is getting out of hand and people are going to break soon. Too much too fast is happening in this world. I was watching videos online about Russians protesting all of this. Saw another where the Ukrainians where bringing wounded Russians into the hospitals to save there life’s. It’s almost sad to say, but watching actually people recording events is more believable thn watching any news station. Doesn’t matter if it’s fox or cnn. Hopefully everything goes back to normal soon.

On a positive note, I can’t believe how much faster these things are growing using that co2, blows my mind. My kids watching this game call limbo, games kind of cool looking. Games have changed so much since I was a kid. I hope you’re having a good Saturday dude


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> I just filled up today and it was $1.50/L so x 3.78l/USG was $5.67/USG and with the exchange rate being what it is about the same as what you're paying. Amazing how the minute the price of oil goes up so does the gas at the pumps. Even tho their storage tanks are still full of fuel that was made using cheaper feed stock. Somebody besides us getting a little richer.
> 
> Compared to what the people of Ukrainia are suffering I think I can handle paying a bit more for gas. Everything is gone way up. 4L jug of whole milk was $7.59. $5.29 a year ago. Nabob coffee was $26.97 for a 2lb can but luckily it goes on sale once in a while for $10 and we buy the max. Grabbed a can out of the cupboard today and did a count and we have 14 full ones in there so good to the next sale. Lot of products not on the shelves like cereals and very little on sale these days either. Was going to sell my '05 Malibu but think I'll get it back on the road for the spring. Uses half the gas my '08 Saturn Vue uses but would never have got me out of the driveway today with the snow that drifted in. The Vue went through it pretty easy but the wife never would have made it. Not quite 4x4 performance but that AWD and a heavy vehicle does not bad. Good chunky snow tires help too.
> 
> ...


Check these out dude. 2 on each of the 4 poles. Gives it 40 watts a pole.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Right, I’m gonna do some research and figure out what’s good. I’m with you on the dimmer feature. I bet 25 watts in each corner would be good though.


Check these bad boys out!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 5, 2022)

does it say what K value those lights are? i'd want 3000K to 4000K for flowering. anything higher than that and it's more a veg light.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Once I realized I had a co2 tank I figured I’d get a timer and regulator, simple enough. Talking to my buddy, he has a closet grow himself with a titan controller. He was talking about needing to be shut and humidity and heat build up being an issue. So I started doing research and looking around. I came across this item on eBay for a year old controller and titan regulator. I put an offer of 150 in, they took 160 for it. I figured if the regulator leaked, I went to a trade school for welding when I was younger for three years and worked many jobs, I can definitely fix it or exchange parts out. My other buddy is a genius with electronics and soldering. If something was wrong or burnt out my buddy could repair it to new for 20 bucks plus parts. Turns out the controller is working perfectly and the regulator had absolutely no leaks, score. My buddy was saying some of the controllers only dead band temp by like 4 and 6 I guess. So he asked what mine was. When I told him 9.9, he was like “are you serious?!” He paid a lot for his titan control and reg. Lol I have like 200 into the entire CO2 setup, and the controller does everything. I have day and night settings and the dead bands are really good.
> 
> Ok, I was wondering if they were extremely hungry. These guy can take a meal in and are drink about 2 gallons a day at the moment. Each day they start drinking more and more. The only thing that sucks is my dehumidifier water tray is in the back and I have to lift it out in order to get the water dumped. It’s doing a wonderful job so far and my reg pressure hasn’t dropped as of yet. So everything smooth on that end as well.
> 
> ...


Good deal on the CO2 gear! I have a 75lb tank I bought at a garage sale and used to blast the room but once I got the controller and could see how high the ppm went realized I was blasting way too much and had run the tank dry before I got the controller. I had the controller plugged in to see how much it went up in different scenarios. Turns out I can't just get the tank refilled as I need an account with the supply company and the tank is just a rental. Could be hot for all I know so it just sits out in the carport. 

Just being in the room for half an hour got it up over 1250 and burning a small emergency candle in there got it over 1500 in 20 min. Then I made an alcohol lamp using 3/8" copper tubing soldered onto a mason jar lid with a tiki torch wick and it got it over 1500 in 15 min so I'd be running downstairs every half hour to either light it or put it out. Then I made one using 3/16" tubing and a cotton shoelace for a wick and it takes over half an hour to get to 1500 but uses only 100ml/day to be on for 12 hours. Two 4L jugs of 99% methyl hydrate at $10 each is enough for a flowering cycle. Good enough for me so unless I come into a bit of money I'll stick with that. I really only use it during the stretch as I'm growing in a soil/soilless mix using mostly organics these days so only half a jug for that. Finally getting the hang of it after mostly doing DWC for almost 20 years.

I'm old enough to remember the Bay of Pigs nuclear scare and feeling the same apprehensions all over again. I also remember how to stay safe. Duck and Cover! Or bend over, place head between your knees and kiss your ass goodbye! lol Scary shit happening.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Check these bad boys out!
> View attachment 5096700


Now way 8 - 4' T5s are 1000W equivalent. Not even close. I already have an 8" Vivisun inline fan. Built in speed controller too and it was only $125 Canadian when I got it a year or more ago off amazon . ca. Still in the box while I wait for my no-name 6" to die but it keeps chugging along. Have a new 600cfm Canfilter carbon filter still in the box and I've had that for 5 years at least and it was $160 or something.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 5, 2022)

Curious about your diy chiller. Can you show it?


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 5, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Curious about your diy chiller. Can you show it?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 5, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Who are you talking to?


The op mentioned I think lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Now way 8 - 4' T5s are 1000W equivalent. Not even close. I already have an 8" Vivisun inline fan. Built in speed controller too and it was only $125 Canadian when I got it a year or more ago off amazon . ca. Still in the box while I wait for my no-name 6" to die but it keeps chugging along. Have a new 600cfm Canfilter carbon filter still in the box and I've had that for 5 years at least and it was $160 or something.


I saw that and said the same thing, no fucking way. Could be worth a try for the price though. I have almost one of everything besides my light for backup.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Good deal on the CO2 gear! I have a 75lb tank I bought at a garage sale and used to blast the room but once I got the controller and could see how high the ppm went realized I was blasting way too much and had run the tank dry before I got the controller. I had the controller plugged in to see how much it went up in different scenarios. Turns out I can't just get the tank refilled as I need an account with the supply company and the tank is just a rental. Could be hot for all I know so it just sits out in the carport.
> 
> Just being in the room for half an hour got it up over 1250 and burning a small emergency candle in there got it over 1500 in 20 min. Then I made an alcohol lamp using 3/8" copper tubing soldered onto a mason jar lid with a tiki torch wick and it got it over 1500 in 15 min so I'd be running downstairs every half hour to either light it or put it out. Then I made one using 3/16" tubing and a cotton shoelace for a wick and it takes over half an hour to get to 1500 but uses only 100ml/day to be on for 12 hours. Two 4L jugs of 99% methyl hydrate at $10 each is enough for a flowering cycle. Good enough for me so unless I come into a bit of money I'll stick with that. I really only use it during the stretch as I'm growing in a soil/soilless mix using mostly organics these days so only half a jug for that. Finally getting the hang of it after mostly doing DWC for almost 20 years.
> 
> I'm old enough to remember the Bay of Pigs nuclear scare and feeling the same apprehensions all over again. I also remember how to stay safe. Duck and Cover! Or bend over, place head between your knees and kiss your ass goodbye! lol Scary shit happening.


Yeah, I asked the guy at hauns about tanks. He told me anything over 50 gallons is a rental. I don’t think you’ll get in trouble or nothing for having it. They’d probably be happy you found it if you tell them you bought it legally and had no clue. Maybe they’d give you a 20 gallon one in exchange. 


Sounds like you
Have your system down to a science now. I’m getting there, I just need about 20 more grows lol. 

We were told tuck, duck and roll lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> does it say what K value those lights are? i'd want 3000K to 4000K for flowering. anything higher than that and it's more a veg light.


I was hoping to find something around 4k


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 5, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Curious about your diy chiller. Can you show it?


Peltier cooler 180 watt one


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Peltier cooler 180 watt one
> View attachment 5096884View attachment 5096887View attachment 5096889


how well does it work? I thought about doing that I was just worried about the copper reacting with the salts.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Yeah, I asked the guy at hauns about tanks. He told me anything over 50 gallons is a rental. I don’t think you’ll get in trouble or nothing for having it. They’d probably be happy you found it if you tell them you bought it legally and had no clue. Maybe they’d give you a 20 gallon one in exchange.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you
> ...


Yeah I called the local welding supply place and that's when I found out about needing an account and the tanks all have serial numbers so I doubt the guy I got it from was legit as there's a $200 deposit on the one I have. Thinking I might just drop it off somewhere where it will be found and returned.

No rolling unless on fire! lol We had drills at school and had to dive under our desks and lace your fingers behind your neck kneeling in a fetal position. That was in grade1 ffs and I was still 5 when I started school. B-day in Oct and they wanted me to wait a year while my parents wanted to have me go into grade 3 right off as I was already reading and writing better than that. Not happening in 1960. I grew up in Richmond next to Vancouver, BC and as it was a prime target we had air raid sirens all over with one just 1/4 mile from our house. They would have a drill every month and that would be in the papers, TV and radio so people didn't freak out. My parents would tell us when it would happen and if were to hear the sirens without warning to get home ASAP! Damn things went off by accident more than schedule. I knew wtf was going on during the Cuban missile crisis too and would be watching the 6 o'clock news with my dad every night while Walter Cronkite calmly told us what was going on. No speculation or talking heads either. Just the facts. Where did that go I wonder.

Gotta stop watching the news before I start building a bomb shelter. 

PS: How come you didn't lay some plastic down over the carpet before setting up? Nobody never has a spill.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 6, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> how well does it work? I thought about doing that I was just worried about the copper reacting with the salts.


What do you mean by copper interacting with the salts? The water runs thru an aluminum block, no copper at all. I see people make DIY chillers and throw a copper coil in the control bucket to keep temps down. I didn’t like that for the reason you’re stating. Right now with the tent closed I can keep the room cooler and let the controller exhaust when it does get hot, roughly every 45 minutes. With that being said, ambient temps in the room with the tent in it are 65, 70 degrees Fahrenheit. The summer time my temps are around the same but the ac cooling the room never seems to be able to keep up with the water cooling off. Usually around 72-74 degrees. That’s why I made the jump to buy a real water chiller. I have too much money invested to worry about rotting roots. It works, but not the best


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 6, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Yeah I called the local welding supply place and that's when I found out about needing an account and the tanks all have serial numbers so I doubt the guy I got it from was legit as there's a $200 deposit on the one I have. Thinking I might just drop it off somewhere where it will be found and returned.
> 
> No rolling unless on fire! lol We had drills at school and had to dive under our desks and lace your fingers behind your neck kneeling in a fetal position. That was in grade1 ffs and I was still 5 when I started school. B-day in Oct and they wanted me to wait a year while my parents wanted to have me go into grade 3 right off as I was already reading and writing better than that. Not happening in 1960. I grew up in Richmond next to Vancouver, BC and as it was a prime target we had air raid sirens all over with one just 1/4 mile from our house. They would have a drill every month and that would be in the papers, TV and radio so people didn't freak out. My parents would tell us when it would happen and if were to hear the sirens without warning to get home ASAP! Damn things went off by accident more than schedule. I knew wtf was going on during the Cuban missile crisis too and would be watching the 6 o'clock news with my dad every night while Walter Cronkite calmly told us what was going on. No speculation or talking heads either. Just the facts. Where did that go I wonder.
> 
> ...


 I would call and say I bought it not knowing I’d need a contract. Ask if I return it myself, could I exchange for a 20 pounder. You didn’t do anything wrong, nor were you malicious about anything. If they say no, they’re just assholes dude.

I do have plastic down, just under the pool though. I don’t really care if a little water gets on the carpet, adds humidity to the 22% rh in theroom with the tent. The tent inside gets nice and humid now, but the dehumidifier has been working great! I can tell they didn’t drink much yesterday. I went they and took 11 clones and cut a lot of fan leafs off. I’m gonna throw her into 12/12 today. I can tell they’re back to normal today and already drinking a lot. Yesterday was a hard day for them lol.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 6, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What do you mean by copper interacting with the salts? The water runs thru an aluminum block, no copper at all. I see people make DIY chillers and throw a copper coil in the control bucket to keep temps down. I didn’t like that for the reason you’re stating. Right now with the tent closed I can keep the room cooler and let the controller exhaust when it does get hot, roughly every 45 minutes. With that being said, ambient temps in the room with the tent in it are 65, 70 degrees Fahrenheit. The summer time my temps are around the same but the ac cooling the room never seems to be able to keep up with the water cooling off. Usually around 72-74 degrees. That’s why I made the jump to buy a real water chiller. I have too much money invested to worry about rotting roots. It works, but not the best


 is that not copper? That's what I was referring to. It may not be just looks like it in pic. I was given a similar to that but the whole radiator was copper so I didn't use it


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 6, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> how well does it work? I thought about doing that I was just worried about the copper reacting with the salt


Perfect example dude. It’s 67 degrees outside right now, my heaters off and I have the a/c's fan from outside on. They work, but not well enough I’m willing to risk shit. The price of a water chiller is cheaper thn losing an entire crop I think.

One is in the control bucket, and the other in the tent in the last tote taking reading from beginning to end. The totes are always warmer in the tent, not bad this time. It’s gotten to be a 2 to 3 degree difference before.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 6, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> View attachment 5097129 is that not copper? That's what I was referring to. It may not be just looks like it in pic. I was given a similar to that but the whole radiator was copper so I didn't use it


I’m in the room now and started wondering if that’s what you’re talking about. That just takes the heat from the hot side of the peltier cooler. The cold side has an aluminum block. I wasn’t trying to sound like a duck dude, sorry about that. Here’s a close up my dude. It has three fans cooling it off. You can buy them for like 80 bucks off eBay. I found an action and won’t this won for like 24 bucks I think. I won’t buy stuff until I find the deal I want, I’m pretty patient.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 6, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I’m in the room now and started wondering if that’s what you’re talking about. That just takes the heat from the hot side of the peltier cooler. The cold side has an aluminum block. I wasn’t trying to sound like a duck dude, sorry about that. Here’s a close up my dude. It has three fans cooling it off. You can buy them for like 80 bucks off eBay. I found an action and won’t this won for like 24 bucks I think. I won’t buy stuff until I find the deal I want, I’m pretty patient. View attachment 5097148View attachment 5097149


OK cool thanks. I see now it was the angle that made it look like it was running into copper but I see the aluminum now. I can't afford a chiller anytime soon. I've not had issues when my rez temps get real warm but I'm always worried.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 6, 2022)

Here's my DIY chiller and the CO2 tank I was talking about.

I use a small fountain pump in the tub circulating the nutes up into the cooling tank that is filled with auto anti-freeze then back to the tub. Took a few days of fiddling around to get the temps right but it keeps the nutes between 65 - 68 nicely. Room in the cooler for another roll of 3/8" tubing to run two tubs off it. Pretty sure it would work for something like an 8 pail RDWC as well.



About 15' of tubing in there.



Hot glued some mosquito screen to the fountain pump so roots don't get into it.



I was gifted the cooler and already had the tubing so it cost me $14 for the pump and about $6 for the anti-freeze. Not bad for $20.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 6, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Here's my DIY chiller and the CO2 tank I was talking about.
> 
> I use a small fountain pump in the tub circulating the nutes up into the cooling tank that is filled with auto anti-freeze then back to the tub. Took a few days of fiddling around to get the temps right but it keeps the nutes between 65 - 68 nicely. Room in the cooler for another roll of 3/8" tubing to run two tubs off it. Pretty sure it would work for something like an 8 pail RDWC as well.
> 
> ...


Is that your basic office water cooler? I've thought about something like that but didn't know if it would work


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 6, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> OK cool thanks. I see now it was the angle that made it look like it was running into copper but I see the aluminum now. I can't afford a chiller anytime soon. I've not had issues when my rez temps get real warm but I'm always worried.


I actually had to run my ac today in the room. I couldn’t keep the temps down, it was 70 outside today. My water temp also got to 72 degrees and that makes me nervous. The chiller will be in this week, I’m excited for it.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 6, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Here's my DIY chiller and the CO2 tank I was talking about.
> 
> I use a small fountain pump in the tub circulating the nutes up into the cooling tank that is filled with auto anti-freeze then back to the tub. Took a few days of fiddling around to get the temps right but it keeps the nutes between 65 - 68 nicely. Room in the cooler for another roll of 3/8" tubing to run two tubs off it. Pretty sure it would work for something like an 8 pail RDWC as well.
> 
> ...


I love see stoner ingenuity! That’s awesome you got it to work for you. I also figure that I have the 180 watt peltier running 24/7 and once I get the chiller it will not be on all the time and is less Thn 300 watts.

what is the tube going into the bottle?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 6, 2022)

It's warmer here now also but I like the plants in the 80s but my nute water is in high 70s ugh. I hit 80 rez temps with no issues but I don't like it that warm but just gotta deal with it for now. Was supposed to get 5k tax refund but they changed it and took all but 1200. I don't owe nothing so I don't know why they did that. So unfortunately no chiller in my future now


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 7, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> It's warmer here now also but I like the plants in the 80s but my nute water is in high 70s ugh. I hit 80 rez temps with no issues but I don't like it that warm but just gotta deal with it for now. Was supposed to get 5k tax refund but they changed it and took all but 1200. I don't owe nothing so I don't know why they did that. So unfortunately no chiller in my future now


At least you’re getting something back lol. Me and the wife usually end up with very little ourselves. Maybe this is and option? https://www.ebay.com/itm/134046510501?hash=item1f35cb6da5:g:pS0AAOSwZ9liJeVY
I’ve read some reviews and if you put a small offer in they’ll counter for like 190 bucks I bet, free shipping. I’ve read some reviews on Amazon and online, not too bad for 200 bucks shipped.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 7, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> At least you’re getting something back lol. Me and the wife usually end up with very little ourselves. Maybe this is and option? https://www.ebay.com/itm/134046510501?hash=item1f35cb6da5:g:pS0AAOSwZ9liJeVY
> I’ve read some reviews and if you put a small offer in they’ll counter for like 190 bucks I bet, free shipping. I’ve read some reviews on Amazon and online, not too bad for 200 bucks shipped.


It won't let me bid on it so I guess it's advertised. I will get one one day lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 7, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> It won't let me bid on it so I guess it's advertised. I will get one one day lol


No, look for one that’s a buy it now but has the option to make an offer. Offer low and they come back with what they really want lol


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 7, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> No, look for one that’s a buy it now but has the option to make an offer. Offer low and they come back with what they really want lol


Oh OK thanks man


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 8, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Oh OK thanks man


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 8, 2022)

Think I turned my light up too fast. I was getting readings around 800-1000 ppfd on my app. When they were vegging they got like 200-300 ppfd. So one day low, next day bam!!! Higher heat between 80-85 degrees and higher humidity between 68-75% Rh. Co2 goes between 1300 -1500ppm


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 14, 2022)

Screwed around with my system today and added a table for the chiller and for whatever I find to use as a res. I was thinking something fast and easy, another 5 gallon bucket with 3/4” pvc in between them with rubber grommets. So far the chiller has been working great and keeping my water at 65f perfectly. I also cleaned the wires up, looked very unorganized lol I have the heater hooked up, a/c, co2 and setup a intake and exhaust on speed controllers to not get so much negative pressure in the tent, it started ripping the stitching. That Blueprint controller keeps the room within 4 degrees, day and night. I set the night temps 8 degrees colder, but can only swing the 4 degrees. I use very little co2, and my humidity has a 8% swing. At night I have it set to run to 50% and exhaust to bring to 45% Day humidity goes to 78 and drops to 70%. Day times set at 1600 ppm co2 bc it’s 100 ppm off, 100 ppm dead band.

How do all you guys have your res hooked up to your control bucket?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 14, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Screwed around with my system today and added a table for the chiller and for whatever I find to use as a res. I was thinking something fast and easy, another 5 gallon bucket with 3/4” pvc in between them with rubber grommets. So far the chiller has been working great and keeping my water at 65f perfectly. I also cleaned the wires up, looked very unorganized lol I have the heater hooked up, a/c, co2 and setup a intake and exhaust on speed controllers to not get so much negative pressure in the tent, it started ripping the stitching. That Blueprint controller keeps the room within 4 degrees, day and night. I set the night temps 8 degrees colder, but can only swing the 4 degrees. I use very little co2, and my humidity has a 8% swing. At night I have it set to run to 50% and exhaust to bring to 45% Day humidity goes to 78 and drops to 70%. Day times set at 1600 ppm co2 bc it’s 100 ppm off, 100 ppm dead band.
> 
> How do all you guys have your res hooked up to your control bucket?View attachment 5101721View attachment 5101722View attachment 5101723


I'm digging bro, looks great! Is that the same chiller you linked last week, the 220$ one? How many gallons you running? I'm seriously thinking about getting it. Probably gonna keep watching and see how you like it


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 14, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> I'm digging bro, looks great! Is that the same chiller you linked last week, the 220$ one? How many gallons you running? I'm seriously thinking about getting it. Probably gonna keep watching and see how you like it


I bought an ecoPlus 1/10 hp chiller. My system runs 20 gallons in it at all times with a float valve. The one they’re selling that I linked is a complete knock off of this unit. The controller might be a light different, but I bet not much. It’s been working great and if you have the 200 bucks, spend that shit and get on. Your temps would make me worrying bad dude!


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 14, 2022)

Yeah it worries me too but just don't have the cash to get it. Sucks especially will this root ball that pretty much fills the entire tote


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 14, 2022)

i ran my chiller on a closed loop with a stainless steel wort chiller in the control res. a small bucket and pump and i ran plain water thru it: no worry about nute build up.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 16, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i ran my chiller on a closed loop with a stainless steel wort chiller in the control res. a small bucket and pump and i ran plain water thru it: no worry about nute build up.


Do you have any pictures of the setup? I’d love to see how you had it setup. I was wondering how it’s going to hold up to all the with AN salts. I had a clear hose hooked up to the old chiller. I ran it for like 3 or 4 months or whatever and it was really gross from the nutes. I wonder if washing it out every 2 weeks would help. I wonder what would actually clean it out good though. Like get all the salts off but not screw with the coils or plastic tank inside.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 16, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Yeah it worries me too but just don't have the cash to get it. Sucks especially will this root ball that pretty much fills the entire tote


I remember taking ice, putting it in 2 zip lock bags, and throwing it in my control bucket. Came back half hour later and one was just gone. Ended up going through the system but didn’t get to the pump, got mad lucky. I’ve never done that again since lmao.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 16, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Do you have any pictures of the setup?


no, i mothballed my chiller once i went drain to waste. 

check out ebay or amazon for a SS wort chiller. i used the smallest submersible pump i could find, a 5 gallon bucket and tubing.

so it would flow from bucket out thru the chiller then thru the wort chiller (which was submerged in the control res) and back to the bucket.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 16, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> I remember taking ice, putting it in 2 zip lock bags, and throwing it in my control bucket. Came back half hour later and one was just gone. Ended up going through the system but didn’t get to the pump, got mad lucky. I’ve never done that again since lmao.


I've done the ice thing but couldn't make it fast enough and to expensive to buy. I looked all over for blocks of ice but they don't sell anywhere around my area. I think a big solid block of ice would last the longest. In the fl heat a block would last on our water keg for a couple days


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 26, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> no, i mothballed my chiller once i went drain to waste.
> 
> check out ebay or amazon for a SS wort chiller. i used the smallest submersible pump i could find, a 5 gallon bucket and tubing.
> 
> so it would flow from bucket out thru the chiller then thru the wort chiller (which was submerged in the control res) and back to the bucket.


I’ve seen them before but worried about metals leaking into the water. So far everything has been working really good and using co2 this time really made a difference. 20 days in now and this is them so far, stretching like a mother fucker this time. Strawberry kush this is. These two girls are going to be monsters I hope


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 26, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> I've done the ice thing but couldn't make it fast enough and to expensive to buy. I looked all over for blocks of ice but they don't sell anywhere around my area. I think a big solid block of ice would last the longest. In the fl heat a block would last on our water keg for a couple days


How’s everything been going for ya?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 26, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> How’s everything been going for ya?


Still chugging along. Good news tho I have a side job coming up and added an extra 10% so I can get my chiller lol


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 26, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Still chugging along. Good news tho I have a side job coming up and added an extra 10% so I can get my chiller lol


Hell ya dude! Me and a buddy are starting todo side work. We have a job coming up with cultured stone and we’re trying to pick up some concrete and brick jobs. Union works been slow the past month, need to work and make money. I was in North Florida a couple years ago doing some work and I can’t believe how slow it is. I couldn’t do it and came back north after that job lol What kind of work you into? The International Bricklayers and Allied Craftworkers (BAC) are always looking for good, hard working men and women. Food for thought brother. Dues suck, they do, but I’ll retire with 2 separate pensions and a descent amount of money in the bank. Social security will be so little and drained by the time I retire, it’s what I’m killing myself for.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 26, 2022)

I left FL cause how slow it got. I was a stucco plaster there. I'm a Carpenter nowadays


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Mar 26, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> I left FL cause how slow it got. I was a stucco plaster there. I'm a Carpenter nowadays


Stuccoing sucks!


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 26, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Stuccoing sucks!


I loved it did it 10yrs or so.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 29, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Stuccoing sucks!


How's the chiller holding up?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Apr 5, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> How's the chiller holding up?


Fucking great dude! Keeps my water at 65 degrees constantly. Here’s a picture I just took. I’m 2 days into week 4. I have a third one of them quantum boards that does 250 watts. I want to put it in the middle and spread the light out better and just turn the lights down. I don’t really need 750 watts for a 4x4, just a better spread I hope lmao. How’s your shit been going dude?


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Apr 5, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Fucking great dude! Keeps my water at 65 degrees constantly. Here’s a picture I just took. I’m 2 days into week 4. I have a third one of them quantum boards that does 250 watts. I want to put it in the middle and spread the light out better and just turn the lights down. I don’t really need 750 watts for a 4x4, just a better spread I hope lmao. How’s your shit been going dude?View attachment 5113777


It's been going good nothing to complain about. Clone and mom are doing their thing. As soon as mom finishes clone is getting flipped. I think I'll take a cut off the clone right b4 I flip it instead of trying a seed


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Apr 12, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> It's been going good nothing to complain about. Clone and mom are doing their thing. As soon as mom finishes clone is getting flipped. I think I'll take a cut off the clone right b4 I flip it instead of trying a seed


Looks like after this job I’m currently at, their gonna send me todo some stucco work for a military base. This is your fault!!! lmfao.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Apr 12, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Looks like after this job I’m currently at, their gonna send me todo some stucco work for a military base. This is your fault!!! lmfao.


Stucco is fun


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Apr 16, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Stucco is fun


Hotel life for a week is gonna suck, I’d rather be home every night, but whatever.

I didn’t like the spread four of the boards had. Today I added two more and the readings are so much better. I want to put four strips in between the boards, two each side. It dips 200 ppfd at 10”, I don’t like that. It has three dimmers too so I can adjust for brightness in certain areas. Being away 2hrs from home and driving it daily makes the plants kind of low on priorities. The light was too intense bc the co2 meter was set at the wrong height and stressed the plants and made them fox tail. This is the biggest reason I put the other two boards in. Same watts altogether with way better light spread. Plus it has a bunch of 5k diodes to even it out from the all 3k diodes in the other 2 setups. The strips I want to get will be 4K and 100 watts between the four. They’re gonna run wicked efficient bc I’ll have everything turned way low but just get a wicked nice full spread I hope. Now I just have to learn how to use led lights lmao. I burned the plants even worse last time. I caught it sooner this time lol. I can do 740 watts all together with that thing. It will definitely never see it, but fully cranked it hurts to look at the reflection off the wall lol


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Apr 16, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Hotel life for a week is gonna suck, I’d rather be home every night, but whatever.
> 
> I didn’t like the spread four of the boards had. Today I added two more and the readings are so much better. I want to put four strips in between the boards, two each side. It dips 200 ppfd at 10”, I don’t like that. It has three dimmers too so I can adjust for brightness in certain areas. Being away 2hrs from home and driving it daily makes the plants kind of low on priorities. The light was too intense bc the co2 meter was set at the wrong height and stressed the plants and made them fox tail. This is the biggest reason I put the other two boards in. Same watts altogether with way better light spread. Plus it has a bunch of 5k diodes to even it out from the all 3k diodes in the other 2 setups. The strips I want to get will be 4K and 100 watts between the four. They’re gonna run wicked efficient bc I’ll have everything turned way low but just get a wicked nice full spread I hope. Now I just have to learn how to use led lights lmao. I burned the plants even worse last time. I caught it sooner this time lol. I can do 740 watts all together with that thing. It will definitely never see it, but fully cranked it hurts to look at the reflection off the wall lol View attachment 5119506


Looking good my man


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jun 18, 2022)

I’ve been changing water every two week. In between changes I just add pure RO water to the reservoir and let it run into the control bucket thru a float valve. If I put nutes into the res it always ends up plugging the float valve. How does everyone give nutes on week two of the water? I have a ppm meter and can see they’re eating, I just don’t want to over do it. I can tell they need more nutes, they’re getting light in color. I have the heat at 88 degrees and swings plus or minus 2 degrees furring the day with my Co2 at 1500 ppm. I’m doing Barney’s farm mimosa x orange punch. They’re doing really good and seems like a good strain so far to grow.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jun 18, 2022)

These girls are gonna be going into week four starting tomorrow.

This is some of my outdoor, I hate soil so much haha The new growth is starting to turn lime color and can’t figure out what the issue is.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Jun 18, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> View attachment 5151163View attachment 5151164
> These girls are gonna be going into week four starting tomorrow.
> 
> This is some of my outdoor, I hate soil so much haha The new growth is starting to turn lime color and can’t figure out what the issue is.
> View attachment 5151175


Have you fed them anything? 
did you fill the holes with a good soil mix?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 18, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> View attachment 5151163View attachment 5151164
> These girls are gonna be going into week four starting tomorrow.
> 
> This is some of my outdoor, I hate soil so much haha The new growth is starting to turn lime color and can’t figure out what the issue is.
> View attachment 5151175


the deer here are no match for those cheap cages. lol.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jun 19, 2022)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Have you fed them anything?
> did you fill the holes with a good soil mix?


Nope, miracle grow soil mixed with the ground soil. I mixed the soil really good with NFTG one shot. The place I planted use to be a corn field and after used to hold horses. The soil should be ok I would think. I used the cheap miracle grow bc it’s loaded with nitrogen. I went and bought some nutes from ace that are high in nitrogen and low in the P and K. Today the have color back to them but can tell they need something more. I’m thinking about putting some epsom in the next watering but I’ve read it could hurt the beneficial bacteria, Im not sure though. I let the water run all over the plant yesterday when I watered with nutes. It’s been fucking 60 degrees here and cloudy, but they seem kind of happy considering they’re being tossed around the cages in the wind haha


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jun 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> the deer here are no match for those cheap cages. lol.


No weed killing deer here lmao. The rabbits on the other hand are out of control. I had a wood Chuck problem, but not anymore haha. My wife started a garden and didn’t dance it off, they really liked the cabbage the most lol. How’s life been going buddy?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jun 19, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> No weed killing deer here lmao. The rabbits on the other hand are out of control. I had a wood Chuck problem, but not anymore haha. My wife started a garden and didn’t dance it off, they really liked the cabbage the most lol. How’s life been going buddy?


all good here. got 2 plants going and once they are done, gonna shut down til fall. 

how bout you?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jun 19, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> all good here. got 2 plants going and once they are done, gonna shut down til fall.
> 
> how bout you?


Doing good, working closer to home for now. I have these two mimosa x orange punch’s going and I think I might close it down for a couple months till work slows down and the temps drop again.

Out door is a pain in the ass. Next year I’m just gonna build a fence around them all and not individually. High winds are throwing them against the cage today bad. I starting sticking the branches thru the holes haha


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Jun 19, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> No weed killing deer here lmao. The rabbits on the other hand are out of control. I had a wood Chuck problem, but not anymore haha. My wife started a garden and didn’t dance it off, they really liked the cabbage the most lol. How’s life been going buddy?


I got 9 woodchucks so far from mine and my neighbors lawns. Those little chucks can ruin a garden really quick and they are destroying all the towns homes and barns that they dig under. I’ve never had this problem in the past it would be a couple here and there but as soon as I take one out 3 more move in. I’m on top of it though no freaking way I’m letting them get near my veggie garden after all that hard work.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Jun 19, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> Doing good, working closer to home for now. I have these two mimosa x orange punch’s going and I think I might close it down for a couple months till work slows down and the temps drop again.
> 
> Out door is a pain in the ass. Next year I’m just gonna build a fence around them all and not individually. High winds are throwing them against the cage today bad. I starting sticking the branches thru the holes haha


I built a hoop house that helps keep the critters out of my weed plants and helps with the crazy wind we have been having but they have their own challenges.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jun 28, 2022)

My girls are doing great this time


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jul 5, 2022)

This is my first Barney’s farm I e ever grown and have to say it’s been really easy and such a nice strain to grow. I was looking at the Runtz Muffin they have and wondered if anyone grew it and knows if it’s good?


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jul 6, 2022)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I got 9 woodchucks so far from mine and my neighbors lawns. Those little chucks can ruin a garden really quick and they are destroying all the towns homes and barns that they dig under. I’ve never had this problem in the past it would be a couple here and there but as soon as I take one out 3 more move in. I’m on top of it though no freaking way I’m letting them get near my veggie garden after all that hard work.


I feel ya. I put more work into my wife’s fence for her veggies thn I did my grow. My plants are getting big now outside, Almost 4’. 
I hate the woodchucks dude, good .22 practice haha


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jul 6, 2022)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> I built a hoop house that helps keep the critters out of my weed plants and helps with the crazy wind we have been having but they have their own challenges.


The wind is my spot has been insane and the weather where I live in NY has been cold at night. It’s been a pleasant summer so far though.


----------



## Treesomewanted77 (Jul 6, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> The wind is my spot has been insane and the weather where I live in NY has been cold at night. It’s been a pleasant summer so far though.


Yes hear north of Binghamton it’s been about the same. It’s been nice and dry so far but the cool nights and now the high humidity with the rains that came through can cause some havoc to the plants in a hurry so hopefully it dries up again real soon.


----------



## Incredible4Mr2E (Jul 6, 2022)

Treesomewanted77 said:


> Yes hear north of Binghamton it’s been about the same. It’s been nice and dry so far but the cool nights and now the high humidity with the rains that came through can cause some havoc to the plants in a hurry so hopefully it dries up again real soon.


North of Binghamton you say, Someone knows where I’m at haha


----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 11, 2022)

Incredible4Mr2E said:


> What do you mean by copper interacting with the salts? The water runs thru an aluminum block, no copper at all. I see people make DIY chillers and throw a copper coil in the control bucket to keep temps down.


Salts can affect the aluminum as well. keep an eye on it.
I'd think the only metal that should be in direct contact with feed solutions would be a stainless.


----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 11, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> Here's my DIY chiller and the CO2 tank I was talking about.
> 
> I use a small fountain pump in the tub circulating the nutes up into the cooling tank that is filled with auto anti-freeze then back to the tub. Took a few days of fiddling around to get the temps right but it keeps the nutes between 65 - 68 nicely. Room in the cooler for another roll of 3/8" tubing to run two tubs off it. Pretty sure it would work for something like an 8 pail RDWC as well.
> 
> ...


Sweet! 
Similar set-up...old water cooler... but I run a coil of about 40' of 1/4" plastic drip tubing in the nutes tank with the chilled water in the pumped loop.


----------



## J. Rocket (Sep 15, 2022)

runs 2 or 3x a day for 25-40 minutes, depending on tank level. Might have $25 in it total, including pump and electronic timer relay.
These coolers are all over craigslist, etc. for next to nothing.


----------

